# Training for the WPC World Powerlifting Championhips...



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thought I'd start a new journal here to share my methods and my madness with anyone interested.

I am sponsored by MyProtein ( www.myprotein.co.uk ) who provide the ultimate range of supplements for any athlete. I will give some insight into what I use along the way and how I think it helps me lift and progress the way I have. I really rely on the supplements I take o get me through the long workouts and help me to recover in time to train everything twice a week.

In July 2009 I won the men's 100kg open class in the BPC British finals (Video -





 ).

I then placed second in the WPC World Championships in Nov 2009 but had a bad(ish) meet and things not going too great and totalled 942.5kg @ 100kg.

In July 2010 I won the Overall at the BPC/GPC British Championships with a 1000kg total at 102.8kg bodyweight (410kg Squat, 260kg Bench and 330kg Deadlift).

Training will still be assuming my usual 4 day split (in Westside fashion):-

Monday - Max Effort Bench + upper body assistance

Tuesday - Dynamic Effort (speed) Squat + lower body assistance

Thursday - Dynamic Effort (speed) Bench + upper body assistance

Friday - Max Effort Squat + Deadlift + lower body assistance

I will attempt to log all my training in as much detail as time permits. I will also be takin short videos of training along the way too 

I train at the Ironman Bodybuilding Centre in Preston with a small group of guys who help and support me all the way. Some compete, some do it for fun.

Current PB's @ 102.8kg bodyweight (in competition): *Updated July 2010*

*Squat: 410kg *

*
Bench: 260kg / 280kg @ 115kg Sept 2010*

*
Deadlift: 330kg*

*
*

*
Best Comp Total: 1000kg @ 102.8kg bodyweight (July 2010)*

Goals for the future-

Squat: 421kg @ 100kg / 455kg at any weight

Bench: 281kg @ 100kg / 300kg at any weight

Deadlift: 340+kg

Total: 1022.5kg + @ 100kg bodyweight

Enjoy.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Good luck with everything mate should be an interesting read


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea m8 good luck! this is going to be very intresting for me as i was thinking of training for power instead of size.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Best of luck Martin, subscribed. Bring on the motivation!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im really looking forward to this. i enjoy reading and watchin powerlifting


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought I would drop by and say good luck with the training - stay focused!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with this. Will be interesting to see how you powerlifters train :thumb:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck mate, will be following your journal as I'm very interested in giving power lifting a go myself. I'm proper weak at the moment:sad:but I'm making good gains in strength lately so I'm just working towards certain targets to see if I can get strong enough.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Max Effort UPPER*

Back from my week of no training and possibly the worst eating habits known to man. Feeling good to go but not very strong!

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1 (very old shirt on)

200kg x 2 x 2

190kg x 2

DB Bench Press

40kg x 3 x 10

Seated row (low to high)

40kg per side x 5 x 8

Felt good training again. Was feeling quite wasted halfway through but in a good way. This week's plan is moderate weights to get me back into the groove of things and will start my training plan next week which is based around 3 week waves of intensity and exercises. I have three 3 week waves until I deload for the World's so need to make the most out of each one.

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

M


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Big strong boy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Supplement wise I just got my hands on some Casein Hydrolysate to try post workout.

I will be trying this along with my Vitargo Pure as of next week to see how it helps.

Around 50-80g Vitargo with 10g BCAA's, 5g Leucine, 3g Taurine and 3g creatine pre workout plus 20g Pulse then I will be having 50-80g Vitargo and 20g Casein Hydrolysate immediately post workout. I'm looking forward to trying it especially as it is 60% hydrolysed, rather than 10-25% as whey hydro commonly seems to be.

M

P.S. Use my code if you want to try any of the above - MP16378


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice log Martin, I will be following this..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

With only starting my squat waves next week I decided to get under the bar with some straight weight today and get used to it again:

Box Squats (11.5 inch box + 2 inch foam)

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 3

145kg x 2 (briefs on)

185kg x 2 x 2

Wide Stance Straight Leg Deadlifts

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

140kg x 3 x 5 (using straps!)

KB Swings

48kg x 2 x 20

Lying Leg Raise with Pike

x 8

x 10

x 7

Not good today. Mentaly wanted to push it but had a couple of things bothering me that stopped it happening. First was my quads, which for some reason unkown to me feel like I did a full workout of leg extensions on them yesterday. They are painful to touch. Secondly, my forearms are fried from coming back to benching yesterday. I couldn't grip the bar doing the deadlifts so had to dig out some straps.

Oh well, onwards anyway.

Cheers Mr Jenkins. I shall see you at the Worlds. Although my strength seems pretty poor at the minute. Hopefully it'll come back in a week or two.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Subscribed mate, good luck


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

good luck martin will be following this one!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers fellas.

God I'm sore today. I don't usually get any DOMS but I'm wasted. I couldn't sit up after demonstrating a bench press last night. Had to get my client to pull me up. My abs are shot.

I cant grip a kettlebell either my forearms are killing me.

Never again will I take it easy for a few weeks or have time off!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chilisi said:


> fight through doms mate.. its the only way


It sure is. I will train as planned tomorrow and see how it goes.

I may even do some stupidly heavy squats on Friday to throw some madness into the mix


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Enjoy trying to walk the next day.....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dc55 said:


> PMSL.......so your are human afterall Martin??


I'm afraid so. I'm far from unbreakable


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper (recovery)*

Going easy today as I'm still suffering from Monday with doms and stiffness.

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 3 x 8

Seated OH DB Press

15kg x 3 x 20 (fast)

Pulldowns

9p x 15

12p x 2 x 15

Face Pulls using small strap

10p x 3 x 15

Tri Pushdowns

5p x 30

Also did some quad massage with the roller stick to hopefully sort my overly tender quads out before tomorrow's max lower session.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> I'm afraid so. I'm far from unbreakable


Noooooooooooooooo! Heroes can't be not unbreakable!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! Heroes can't be not unbreakable!!!


That's some twisted English there isn't it?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:good luck marty that is awesome strength mate keep er lit :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been drinking (hic) it was my leaving do. Ahhh, triple negatives. But take the damn compliment, Mr Brown, or I shall be forced to either retract it, or come to Bournemouth and shout abuse at you :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Reverse Small Band Squats

65kg x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

Briefs on:

225kg x 1

265kg x 1

Suit bottoms + belt added:

325kg x 1

Straps up:

365kg x 1 (vid)

385kg x 1 (vid - too high )

Video here -






Lying Adductor Raises

20kg x 2 x 8 each side

BW x 10 each side

Standing Russian Twist

Blue Band x 3 x 10 each side

Long Strap Seated Ab Crunch on Lat Pulldown

7p x 2 x 10

Well didn't go too bad today. Quads were feeling better so hit the squats. Abs were still sore from Tuesday but it didn't stop any of us

Couldn't get my foot position quite right in the rack and had to cut my last squat a bit high as I was out of line on the way down. Still it came back up easy enough so I'm happy.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Dont no if this is silly or not but what does a daily diet look like?

Intersted to see how it varies to a bodybuilders diet


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

oaklad said:


> Dont no if this is silly or not but what does a daily diet look like?
> 
> Intersted to see how it varies to a bodybuilders diet


There is no daily diet. I don't buy living a life dictated by food plans TBH I've got better things to do!

I have a general plan of what I eat - moderate protein, some good fats, plenty of food and good pre/post workout nutrition. As many meals as I need per day.

I eat alot of chicken, beef, wholemeal bread, rice, pizza, curry, pick n mix...

That's about as complicated as it gets!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

cheers wasnt too sure as your in a weight class i no andy bolton eats what he wants but he doesnt have to make weight


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

oaklad said:


> cheers wasnt too sure as your in a weight class i no andy bolton eats what he wants but he doesnt have to make weight


Of course I try to maintain my weight where I need it to be. I'm just not robotic enough to have a template of a day's food that I repeat 7 days a week.

There is no need to overcomplicate a diet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn right. Someone once told me to get enough protein, just enough carbs to fuel my workouts (I'm carb-sensitive) and everything will take care of itself.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hi Martin - just subscribed and about to go back and read the older journal - some inspiration in here for sure!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Mat.

I hear you have potential....

Just eaten a 12 *and* 9 inch pizza for some salt, carbs, fat and protein before I bench tomorrow!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

No - thank you. We'll see if I have potential when I get my squat and bench seen to


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Thanks Mat.
> 
> I hear you have potential....
> 
> Just eaten a 12 *and* 9 inch pizza for some salt, carbs, fat and protein before I bench tomorrow!


Bloater :lol:



M_at said:


> No - thank you. We'll see if I have potential when I get my squat and bench seen to


Listen to the man, Matthew! Squats and bench are easy to sort out and you know where there are people who can help you.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Reverse Blue (small) Band Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Old shirt on:

220kg x 1

240kg x 1 (vid)

260kg x 2 x 0 (vid - couldn't lock my arms out at top )

Video -






DB Press

45kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3 (failed 4th at top - damn triceps)

Rock n Roll's

22.5kg x 3 x 10

Seated Low-to-High Machine

45kg x 5 x 8

Good session today. Was a little angry at my tricep strength having vanished over the last few weeks but it'll come back. Hopefully.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Jesus, they are some heavy dumbbell presses! Nice!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Jason, the 60's we're easy like I could have done 12+ but my triceps just couldn't lock the 70's out after the benching.

My tri's always seem to lose the most strength after a few weeks off or losing a little weight.

Good luck next weekend bro!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh excellent! Glad you've got a journal started Martin. Subscribed. Loving the box squats. How high is your box?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh excellent! Glad you've got a journal started Martin. Subscribed. Loving the box squats. How high is your box?


My box? It would seem it is you who needs to post pictures of one's box in the AL...

My box is 11.5 inches high, plus I have a pad that is around 4 inches of foam to put on top. For standard speed work I use this as is, which puts me around 13inches off the floor at the bottom sat fully on it. For max effort work sometimes I'll add another 1.5 inches by putting a 20kg plate between box and foam pad which is about parallel for me


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You want me to post a pic of a box in the AL? :blink:

My goodness, I've heard of some weird perversions in my time, but that really takes the biscuit. Still I think I have a nice box a lamp came in that I can post to titillate you.

/ends bizarre section of post

Very detailed description! :lol: Makes sense having your box lower than parallel and makes those box squats all the more impressive. Been a while since I did any....I do love em.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower *- back to full training plan now...

Speed Box Squats (13inch box + foam)

65kg x 2 x 8

105kg x 5

85kg + Green Bands x 2

Briefs on:

145kg x 12 x 2 (under 15mins total - approx 215kg at top and 175kg on box)

Speed DL's

140kg x 6 x 1 (20 secs rest between each set)

Hanging Leg Raises

2 x 8

1 x 5

KB Swings

48kg x 2 x 20

Adductor Raises on Olympic Ring

1 x 8 each leg

Storming session today. Got a good sweat on and felt good afterwards. Good news is the olympic rings are cool so looking forward to some accessory work with them and also got my new briefs in the post today so feel some bigger squats happening soon.

GB - Not A box, YOUR box. Do I have to show you where it is?!? Lol, you cant beat a good box squat. I made our box a couple of weeks ago and it's perfect. We used to use 20kg plates piled up bu it was a pain to move and collect them all every session. Well worth the £10 I paid for the materials.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Back to the speed bench:

60kg x 2 x 10

75kg + double mini bands x 9 x 3 (total time approx 5 mins)

JM Press

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Pulldowns

12p x 10

14p x 2 x 10

Pullups on Olympic Rings

x 4

x 3

x 4

Press ups on Olympic Rings set on floor

2 x 10

Good session again today. Total time was only around 40 mins but got alot done. My shoulder is a little sore at the minute but we'll see how it takes to the speed bench over the next few weeks. It felt pretty heavy today to be honest.

Working on the rings really makes you contract hard and stabilise alot more than any other exercise I have done. Hopefully adding a little work on these will keep shoulders healthy and add alot of strength to my upper back and lats.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Box Squats - Wide Comp Stance, 13.5 inch box + foam

65kg x 2 x 5

105kg x 3

145kg x 3

185kg x 1

New Briefs on:

225kg x 1

265kg x 1

Belt on:

305kg x 1

325kg x 1

Old knee wraps on:

345kg x 1

365kg x 1

Partial Deadlifts off 2 x 20kg plates + wooden blocks

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

220kg x 3 x 5

Adductor Raises on Olympic Ring

BW x 3 x 10 each leg

Lunge Stance Ab Crunch

Green Band x 2 x 10 each leg forward

Good strong squat session today My old PB was a failry comfortable 305kg in my other briefs so was pleased when 325kg went up easy. 345kg was fast so took 365kg (804lbs) and although it wasn't really in danger of not going up it didn't feel easy. Very pleased.

Big thanks to my team (Pete and Scott) who both trained well today too.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice squatting!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Your sessions look really interesting.....TBH I wish I had the knowledge to put into a proper training program......I feel going heavy every session isnt too good for me!! Although im going ok!
> 
> Is it Westside you train? How do you go about setting these programs up? Do you have to use bands etc?


Yes I train with a westside style. Best way to find out more is to read ALL the articles on the website. To be simplified you train for maximum strength (upto a max) once a week for lower body and once for upper, then one session a week for speed generation and/or assistance and recovery work. So 4 workouts per week, two upper two lower.

You don't need bands but you do need alot of variation to get the most out of it. This is the bit most people miss and just try to max normal bench every week and you cant do it you'll go backwards.



Jason Griffiths said:


> Nice squatting!


Thanks mate - I'm pretty damn pleased with it myself 

I'm going to put up something big at the Worlds, or die trying!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Bloody hell that's good squatting!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You will do great at the worlds. You won't die tho. :rockon:

Extremely impressive box squats, particularly at comp stance width. The work on the rings actually makes me feel slightly sick. Do they have the rings in your gym or do you take along your own?

What's a lung stance ab crunch? (Sorry at present I have this mental image of you contorted in a yoga position in lycra and it's not a good one:confused1


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are monster squats!! I know you posted what you would like to get at the worlds at the start of your journal, but has that changed any? What numbers do you think you could get if your training keeps going as it is/?


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

400 squat is there!!! You know it!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you should get some videos up martin. i know chris jenkins has some good ones up, i really enjoy watching powerlifting.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You will do great at the worlds. You won't die tho. :rockon:
> 
> Extremely impressive box squats, particularly at comp stance width. The work on the rings actually makes me feel slightly sick. Do they have the rings in your gym or do you take along your own?
> 
> What's a lung stance ab crunch? (Sorry at present I have this mental image of you contorted in a yoga position in lycra and it's not a good one:confused1


No, my training partner bought the rings and brings them along. The gym I train in is set up for bodybuilding really so space is tight but we work around things, literally. Ring work was tough, in a very different way to heavy work. You certainly feel the higher percentage of muscle fibres etc working hard to stabilise.

Lunge stance is just one foot in front of the other at full stride! Like a split squat - then crunch forwards.

Any position I am in is not a good one unless it's led flat on my back in bed!



robisco11 said:


> Those are monster squats!! I know you posted what you would like to get at the worlds at the start of your journal, but has that changed any? What numbers do you think you could get if your training keeps going as it is/?


Thanks. No it's not changed really. My top end squat ability will limit me as to what I can achieve in the next 10 weeks I think.



Jason Griffiths said:


> 400 squat is there!!! You know it!!!


I hope so. Today has given me the confidence to open alot higher at the Worlds and probably go 400kg on my second and see what happens from there.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> you should get some videos up martin. i know chris jenkins has some good ones up, i really enjoy watching powerlifting.


Here's my tube account - http://www.youtube.com/user/IronmanStrengthDept

Sadly didn't have the camera today which is a shame!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Here's my tube account - http://www.youtube.com/user/IronmanStrengthDept
> 
> Sadly didn't have the camera today which is a shame!


cheers mate  will have a look through now! :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

All hail my squatting hero :wub:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Foam Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

Foam Added + katana shirt:

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

230kg x 1

235kg x 1

Incline Hammer Press (narrow grip)

40kg x 5

50kg x 2 x 5 (hard)

Rock N Roll's

22.5kg x 7

25kg x 7

27.5kg x 7

Seated Low to High Row

45kg x 5 x 8

Not a bad session today, quite pleased. I sliced the back of my katana shirt open and it seems to allow lesser weights to come down lower. Still not sure what weight it'll take to touch with as the foam is about a 1-board when crushed.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Stiff foam? How does it help?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Stiff foam? How does it help?


It's set up like a board press - a ha;lf board with six inches of foam stuck on top. You sink the bar down into the foam and it compresses until you hit the board on the chest.

Just slows the bar down a bit. I doubt it lightens it by more than a kilo or two, it's pretty soft foam


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL I can't imagine someone doing that in a Fitness First... could imagine it in my own gym though (phew).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DE Lower

Speed Squats

65kg x 2 x 5

105kg x 5

Briefs on:

105kg + Green Bands x 1

165kg + Green Bands x 10 x 2 (total time approx ten mins)

Speed Deadlifts

120kg x 1

160kg x 6 x 1 (every 20 secs)

Hanging Leg Raises

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 8

Adductors on a bench

BW x 2 x 10 each leg

Wasted today. Still felt a little stiff from Friday and very tried.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thursday + Friday training is off!

Come down with some sort of cold/flu thing. Taking a couple of days off to get some rest and will hopefully be back training on Monday.

I hate being ill.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Thursday + Friday training is off!
> 
> Come down with some sort of cold/flu thing. Taking a couple of days off to get some rest and will hopefully be back training on Monday.
> 
> I hate being ill.


You and me both! Lemsip, sympathy and bad daytime television FTW!

If you have to be ill a day spent under a duvet, hogging the sofa is the way to spend it.

Get better soon!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks. Got lemsip, got tv, just need sympathy...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn GB you got in with the hugs before I even had a chance.

Sod it, have one anyway Martin


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Plenty of sympathy coming your way mate - I hate cold/sore throaty stuff.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I'm off training for another week it seems.

Have a sinus infection and now on some pretty strong antibiotics to clear it up. Been strongly advised not to train or work for the next week, which is kind of upsetting but will do what needs to be done to get better.

It annoys me taking unplanned time off, especially as I was only coming back to training really but I really cant afford to be ill for the next 4-6 weeks as a result of me not resting and getting better now.

Sadly this is taking almost a third of my training pre worlds away from me.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hugs. Never nice being told not to train.

Sorry Darren - you were beaten to it again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah but I'll still give him one.

We're all still behind you Martin


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Martin, that sucks! However, as you say, better a week off to fully recovery than to push on through and completely run yourself down. HUGS!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It will all begin on Monday


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i like the pic ^^


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the picture! Great news that training can being again!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

The Return.

Bench Vs Double mini bands

Bar x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3 x 1

DB Press

42.5kg x 20

DB Row

42.5kg x 2 x 8 each arm

Short and sweet. Kept the volume down as first session back and didn't push the bench too much, although it was fairly close to my limit.

Good to have Ben back training today too. Back to a full training crew for now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Feeling good after that? I would be... :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome session mate, glad your back training


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Feeling good after that? I would be... :thumb:


Yeah it's good to be back in the gym training. I'm stil not close to being over it though and training confirmed that. My breathing is suffering from the chest infection and my throat's been a little tender since but hopefully it'll go this week.

Anyway, back to business and I'm not complaining


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It still says a lot that you feel physically able to train. Can only get better from here on in.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont need any inspiration to get to the gym, but if i did this is where i would look.

What you have achieved is awesome Martin, the very best for the worlds. Will be watching


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Lower*

DB Step Ups

11.5inch box

2 x 15kg x 10 each leg

15 inch box

2 x 22.5kg x 3 x 10 each leg

Single Leg Pistol Squats

BW x a few

12.5kg x a few

22.5kg x 5 each leg

GM's

Bar x 3 x 15

Rope Standing Ab Crunch on Lat Pulldown

5p x 2 x 12

Kept it light again today, didn't want to rush back in to speed squatting. Was fairly tough and think I'll feel my quads tomorrow lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice workout mate, ive done single leg pistol legs before, been a while doin em tho! They are nasty weighted!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pistol squats?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Pistol squats?


Watch





 from about a minute onwards


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

DB Press

22.5kg x 12

30kg x 12

50kg x 19.5

50kg x 11

1 Arm Press Ups

R x 2

R x 2

L x 3 (easy version with wide foot position)

Oly Rings Press ups

BW x 10

Feet a foot above hands:

BW x 8

Low to High Seated Row

40kg x 2 x 15

40kg x 8

Nice little session today. We picked a DB today for the pressing and had a mini comp to see who got most reps. Was fun, but I was a little disheartened I didn't make 20 reps with the 50kg DB's. Nineteen and a half will have to do!

Feeling almost better now and enjoying getting back to training. Bring on the worlds :rockon:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Zercher's

Bar x 10

60kg x 3

100kg x 1

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

230kg x 1

Deadlifts

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

200kg challenge x 19 reps -






Seated Plyo Jumps

31" x 1

35.5" x 1

38.5" x 1

41.5" x 1

44.5" x 2

Depth Jumps

38.5" x 1

Video of Zercher's and jumps -






Training went well today. Glad to be back lifting some weights post swine flu and infections


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha awesome!! Loving the throwdown music too!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Haha awesome!! Loving the throwdown music too!!


Youtube b******ds have taken it off me so I have replaced it with some copyright free junk instead now.

Feel like I've been hit by a bus today. It's not good having two weeks off training.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Single- or double-decker?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just single TBH. I've been alot worse lol.

Didn't really do that much though - could have gone heavier on the zerchers and one set of deads to failure. Hardly massive volume but my hams, back and traps are fried!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Massage? :lol:

Oh and FWIW you're leaner than me, so nyah :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

19reps on 200kg? you ****ing beast. when are the worlds?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 19reps on 200kg? you ****ing beast. when are the worlds?


Cheers. 21st November.



bulkaholic said:


> All your training sessions so interesting I could do with some variety like that.
> 
> How do you rate Zercher squats for improving back squat? I love zerchers so maybe start putting them in


I don't do zerchers normally. Just had a little competition this week but I've never really bothered with them.

I think they are good, better for your deadlift than squat, but will help both. My only concern is the brutality on the forearms. I have problems with my biceps as it is so won't be doing them again too soon.

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Reverse Dble Pink Band Floor Press

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

210kg x 1

220kg x 0 (failed at top)

Rock n Rolls

22.5kg x 7

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

30kg x 5

Seated Cable Row

15p x 8

16p x 8

17p x 8

Cuban DB Rotations + Bar Bicep Curl Super-mega-ultra set

3 x 8

Well today was pants. Training was poor with little atmosphere. Need more out of Monday sessions but today was just bad in general.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why do you think it was off?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just one of my training partners being a pain and not being on the ball - resulting in too much waiting and messing around!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Single Leg Squats

BW x 5 each leg

20kg x 3 x 5 each leg

DB RDL's

42.5kg x 3 x 15

Stability Ball Crunches

20kg x 3 x 10

Adductors on Bench

2 x 10 each leg

Stabnding Oblique Crunches

Rev. Pink Band x 2 x 10 each side

Not a bad little session today. Skipped the speed squats as I have hurt my shoulder and don't want to stretch it too much under a squat bar.

Getting a little more stable on the pistol squats. Will try and build up my balance/skill and get more of these done in the future. They're pretty cool.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Brilliant post! great to read how you train to gain for a specific date! Good luck!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Good going Martin alls well i see. Noticed the cuban db rotations, is this for anything other that rotator cuff strenght/development ??

Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

BLUTOS said:


> Brilliant post! great to read how you train to gain for a specific date! Good luck!


Thanks mate. Glad you like it 



aeon said:


> Good going Martin alls well i see. Noticed the cuban db rotations, is this for anything other that rotator cuff strenght/development ??
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Simply for shoulder health TBH. I knew I'd messed something up doing the floor press so tried to help put it right.

My shoulders are my big weakness. My arms are fairly long and pressing really puts alot of strain on them. I don't do enough prehab work but I'm off to do some now actually :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery*

X-trainer - 5mins lvl 7

Mini-band:

Shoulder dislocations x 25

Pull Aparts x 25

Foam Roller:

Hams, Glutes, Quads, Lower back, Front delts.

Mini-band:

External Rotations x 2 x 20

Shoulder Dislocations x 25

Pull Aparts x 25

Done.

Just a bit of recovery work.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

shoulder dislocations :/ interesting...


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> shoulder dislocations :/ interesting...


 Agree also, tell more Martin. Would these be a good addition along with cubans and rotations ?? trying to beef up right rotator cuff.

Thanks


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

See here -






They are good for opening the shoulder up and allowing a little more space for everything in the front of the joint.

They do really help some injuries


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Reps Sir


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

If you don't have any bands simply used a rolled up towel or broom handle.

Original ideas were to do 50-100 per day. Start with hands wide and every 10 reps or so bring them closer together by a cm or so.

M


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks going to add in along with cubans and rotations, see how things go from there.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Rock N Roll's

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 4 x 15

Seated Low to High Row

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 2 x 15

Face Pulls on Rope

10p x 2 x 15

Avoiding bar work until my shoulder feels better. It's almost pain free but not feeling great or stable when moving so don't want to push it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a go with those shoulder dislocation things earlier, used a bath towel. God I'm inflexible. But me likey a lot! Thanks.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Reverse Monster-Mini (pink) Band Free Squat

105kg x 2 x 10

145kg x 5

185kg x 1

225kg x 1

245kg x 1

Briefs on:

325kg x 1

355kg x 1 (added belt)

Suit on. straps up:

385kg x 1 (high)

Added wraps:

405kg x 1 (good depth - video to follow later)

Deficit Deadlifts (feet 3 inch higher than floor)

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

220kg x 2 x 5

Standing Lunge Stance Ad Crunch

Greeen (medium) band x 2 x 10 each leg

Well I was pleased with how things went today. Back under some heavy weights and the squats were good. The final one was good line in full kit, the bands probably take 20-30kg off the bottom and deload about half way up.

During ab training I was swallowing blood. I burst all the inside of my sinuses I think. My head hurts. Nobody said it was going to be easy.

Confident for a 400kg + squat at the worlds now

Thanks again to the crew who we're back into training mode today! Nice one guys.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

martin brown said:


> *ME Lower*
> 
> Reverse Monster-Mini (pink) Band Free Squat
> 
> ...


Impressive stuff. 400kg squat is mighty.

Look forward to the vid! :thumb:

What sort of total are you aiming for at the worlds? or do you not think like that going into comps?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

coldo said:


> Impressive stuff. 400kg squat is mighty.
> 
> Look forward to the vid! :thumb:
> 
> What sort of total are you aiming for at the worlds? or do you not think like that going into comps?


Cheers bro.

Im not sure really. Being ill has been a major step back in my training so I'm not sure where my deadlift and bench are now.

Anything over 950kg will be a job well done for me. I'd like to hit 1000kg but don't think I'm ready yet. I'm just going to focus on the individual lifts and make sure I get over what I did in the British (380/240/325).

M


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing squatting, how do you go about recovering from a session like that Martin eg supps then meal ect. Just thinking of the expenditure of energy used in a session like that.....MEGA :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

aeon said:


> Amazing squatting, how do you go about recovering from a session like that Martin eg supps then meal ect. Just thinking of the expenditure of energy used in a session like that.....MEGA :thumbup1:


At the minute I have around 80g Vitargo Pure and 25g Pepto Pro (hydrolised casein) immediatley after training, followed by 50g whey and some form of carbs (usually solid food - sugars) around 30-40 minutes later.

I will try to eat around 2 hrs later - something high protein and high carbs.

Then usually a big takeaway on a Friday night - chicken, rice, bread etc etc.

It's actually not a major amount of cals burnt off, but it is very taxing on the system. That's why I find carbs important for my recovery. I will also probably do some recovery work tomorrow if I get chance.

M


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting seeing you dont acctually have solid meal till 2hs pwo. Well hope your not in too much pain tomorrow.

Good going tho, well done.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Video of yesterdays 405kg reverse mini-band squat:-






Spotters are in the way but you get the idea!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery*

Foam Roller

10mins - glutes, hams, quads, IT bands, lower back.

OH Squats

Bar x 3 x 5-10

DB RDL's

10kg x 2 x 25

Stretches with bands

Hip Flexors + Quads

Hamstrings

Adductors

Band Stomps

Blue x 3 x 10 each leg

Transverse x 10 each leg

Just pumping some blood around today to help recovery fom yesterday. I don't feel too bad (yet).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Reverse Mini-band Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 1 (2 Board)

235kg x 1 (1 Board)

240kg x 1 (to chest)

Rock N Roll's

20kg x 7

30kg x 5

32.5kg x 5 x 5

DB Rows

50kg x 20 ®

50kg x 18 (L)

Bent Over Reverse DB Fly/Row Hybrid

12.5kg x 10

20kg x 2 x 10

Good session today  My pressing is taking a while to come back to full strength but have still got 6 weeks to get there. I'll be happy hitting 242.5kg plus in comp so should be on track for it.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Video of yesterdays 405kg reverse mini-band squat:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly the worst squat video on youtube


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Possibly the worst squat video on youtube


Only because there aren't any of you mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You've not seen me yet.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You've not seen me yet.


Lol. We shall reserve judgement then.

What's wrong with it Porky?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You've not seen me yet.


I'll provide videos then


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Like feck you will, not when I'm using girly weights.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

My first (shown to anyone) video was with girly weights.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Great to see you are back in the gym Martin and impressive as the 405kg squat was....I like the pistol squats. Where do you think your weakness lies on those? Mine is ankle stability, but I recently starting strengthening exercises for those (and looking like a tit in the process) so I'm hoping they will improve.

Have you sorted out your distracted training partner yet?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Great to see you are back in the gym Martin and impressive as the 405kg squat was....I like the pistol squats. Where do you think your weakness lies on those? Mine is ankle stability, but I recently starting strengthening exercises for those (and looking like a tit in the process) so I'm hoping they will improve.
> 
> Have you sorted out your distracted training partner yet?


Thanks GB. I love the pistols too. I find my foot is useless at staying still and it holds me back - normally when I'm stood up on one leg. I have fallen arches from years ago so my foot shape is poor, so my ankles give way pretty easy.

You'll have to send me the ankle exercises to try.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

160kg x 8 x 1 (60 secs rest inbetween sets - belt only)

Wide Stance DB SLDL's

35kg x 10

45kg x 3 x 10 (lower back fried after these! wow it hurt)

Reverse Band Oblique Crunches

Green x 3 x 10 each side

Kneeling AB Crunch

Green Band x 3 x 10

Done. I'd forgotten what it was like to have a major pumped lower back. It's possibly the worst training pain there is going. Today reminded me of the day we supersetted heavy weighted hyperextensions and kettlebell swings.

Some things are better left forgotten.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Lol. We shall reserve judgement then.
> 
> What's wrong with it Porky?


Nothing wrong with the squat - just your fat ar$e training partner getting in the way.

All my big lifts were done pre YouTube, you young pup. :tongue: Have some Goddamn respect:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

He's a big boy alright. He actually won the junior 125's in 2007.

You know I have nothing but repect for you my friend!

Just don't mistake my kindness for weakness - I may still join you in the 110's next year and I won't be afraid to kick ass


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll be safely in the Masters next year, telling anyone who's daft enough to listen how good I used to be....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

DB Press

20kg x 15

27.5kg x 10

40kg x 3 x 15 (burning by the last set)

JM Press

30kg x 10

40kg x 5 x 10

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

OH KB Press

16kg x 3 x 15 each arm

Some shoulder dislocations.

Nice and simple today focusing on tricep work mainly. I think upping the volume over these weeks should pay off when I start the short pre comp bench build up. I feel triceps are not quite as strong as they were pre British.

Got a good pump today, ha ha ha ha 

Porky - you'll destory the Masters matey.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I still have the vid of you pulling 320kg for fun Dai, remember the training session we had in Kicks? The Mexican was also in attendance


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Deadlifts Vs Doubled Monster Mini Bands

60kg x 10

60kg x 5 (fast)

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

DL suit on:

260kg x 1

280kg x 1

300kg x 1 (see vid -





 )

Attempted some GHR's but my knee wasn't liking it

Wide DB SLDL's

50kg x 3 x 7

Decline Ab Sit Ups

20kg plate x 8

24kg KB x 3 x 8

KB Swings

24kg + Pink Band x 10

24kg + Blue Band x 2 x 10

Good session today. My DL suit is fairly loose so was pleased with the pull. At a guess the bands adds 40-50kg to the top, but it's the kick in below the knee that really gets you.

I'm a fairly light 238 lbs now so hope to put a little size on pre comp too :rockon:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Good going Martin nice DL, going well


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know a lot of people don't bother with DL suits - do you find you get much out of it?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I know a lot of people don't bother with DL suits - do you find you get much out of it?


I do actually. Or I think I do. I don't know how much is in my head :whistling:

Actually it gives me alot of help off the floor and therefore I get more speed throuh the sticking point at my knees.

DL suits certainly don't give anythin like squat suits etc. I reckon I may get 10-25kg more but I don't pull heavy raw so it's just a guess.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

1 Board:

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 1 (2 board)

240kg x 1 (1 board)

245kg x 1 (1 board)

250kg x 0 (1 board - failed half way up but not a mile away)

Rock N Roll's

25kg x 7

35kg x 5 x 5

Seated low to high row

30kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 7

Incline Hammer Press

20kg x 8

40kg x 2 x 7

Face Pulls

10p x 25

Not bad today. Bench seems a little weird still but the numbers are moving so I'm happy-ish.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It will be all good on the day. If you are handling those numbers now they will feel like nothing in comp when your carbed up and rested  I wouldnt be so hard on yourself looks good!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> It will be all good on the day. If you are handling those numbers now they will feel like nothing in comp when your carbed up and rested  I wouldnt be so hard on yourself looks good!!


Cheers bro, I hope so. I find bench such a difficult lift with fairly long arms.

Only 39 days....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 6 x 1 (60secs rest between sets)

DB RDL's

40kg x 12

42.5kg x 12

47.5kg x 12

Green Band Ab Crunch (lunge stance)

x 20 each leg

x 15 each leg

Reverse Green Band Oblique Crunch

x 20 each side

Done


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nice workouts there Martin - can i ask what "Rock 'n' Rolls" are though?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Good going Martin training goings well. Good numbers there, 39 days and your already well on target it seems. Im sure when the time come you will truely do some damage !!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

M_at said:


> Nice workouts there Martin - can i ask what "Rock 'n' Rolls" are though?


You sure can - have a look at this video








aeon said:


> Good going Martin training goings well. Good numbers there, 39 days and your already well on target it seems. Im sure when the time come you will truely do some damage !!


Hopefully mate, that's the plan  Things are just about catching up now and are where I want them for what I plan to have a go at come November.

We shall see!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Only a week this time around. Has to cut short my circa max phase and deload phase after missing two weeks with swine flu.

Around 12 days out I'll have my last heavy session (upper), then a couple of deload sessions about 7-8 days out then nothing after that.

Sometimes I feel that I have too much rest pre comp and it leaves me out of the groove.

Yeah I normally have one or two the rest week if funds allow. Mainly hamstrings and lower back with a little shoulder work. It helps de-stress me if nothing else!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

DB Press

25kg x 2 x 17

42.5kg x 3 x 12

JM Press on Smith Machine

Bar x 12

+20kg x 12

+25kg x 3 x 12

Elbows Flared DB Row on Chest Supported Machine

25kg x 3 x15 (hard)

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 10

DB Curls

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

Cuban Rotations

5kg x 3 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to let anyone know who follows my training - I'm moving house tomorrow and may not be able to get very frequent access to net for a couple of weeks...

I will update every couple of days when I get chance to get online


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couple of updates:

Sat 17th October - ME LOWER

SSB Free Squats

70kg x 2 x 10

110kg x 8

150kg x 3

Briefs on:

190kg x 2

230kg x 1

270kg x 1

310kg x 1

330kg x 0

330kg x 0 (got touch on way up..)

SSB Good Mornings

110kg x 5

150kg x 5

190kg x 3 x 5

Standing Abs on Pull Down

8p x 8

10p x 8

11p x 5

11p x 3

Side Bends

50kg x 7 each side

60kg x 2 x 7 each side

Having moved house on Friday I didn't get chance to eat anything. When squatting sat morning I didn't feel so good and started spewing just before the first 330kg squat attempt and straight after. Had another go at it but needed a touch to get through the sticking point. Good session though all things considered.

Monday 19th October - ME UPPER

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

100kg x 8

3 Board:

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 2 x 3

R + R's

25kg x 7

27.5kg x 3 x 7

Chin Ups

3 x 5

Some shoulder rehab too. Just an easy one today as a mini deload before the two week build up starts next week. Feel like I need it after a tough weekend.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DE Lower

Speed DL's

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 5 x 1 (60 secs rest)

Wide Stance DB SLDL's

45kg x 3 x 8

Lunge STance Abs

Green Band x 2 x 10 each leg

Kneeling Abs

Green Band x 2 x 10

Reverse Band Obliques

Green Band x 3 x 10 each side

Adductor Raises

BW x 2 x 10 each leg


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DE Upper

Speed Bench

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 9 x 3

JM Press

40kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 10

DB Row

35kg x 2 x 15 each side

Face Pulls

10p x 15

12p x 10

Nice and short, put some speed work back in for the next three weeks. Feel like my bench is a little slow at times and maybe due to not doing any for a while because of the shoulder. Seemed ok today


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Swine flu! You kept that very quiet Martin, I thought you were just ill. Now I understand why the docs wanted to keep you out of the gym.

Loving the rock and rolls and am very glad to hear that things are back on track for November :rockon:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Swine flu! You kept that very quiet Martin, I thought you were just ill. Now I understand why the docs wanted to keep you out of the gym.
> 
> Loving the rock and rolls and am very glad to hear that things are back on track for November :rockon:


Lol, yes it wasn't very nice. The docs we're most concerned about my lungs not being upto training and developing something more severe as a result. I'm back to normal now though so everything ok


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Right - some updates:

*Friday 23rd Oct*

ME Lower (deload)

SSB GM's

Bar x 15

70kg x 10

110kg x 8

150kg x 8

170kg x 8

190kg x 8

Hanging Leg Raises

5kg x 3 x 8

Decline Sit Ups

20kg x 8

Pink Band x 8

x 4

DB Side Bends

60kg x 3 x 8 each side

*Monday 26th Oct*

ME Upper - Bench Build UP wk 1

2 Board -

220kg x 2

225kg x 2

1 Board -

245kg x 1

252.5kg x 0 loast it at the top - and without the safety bars would have also lost my face...

Chest Supported Rows

60kg x 3 x 7

Seated low - high row

50kg x 2 x 10

*Tues 27th Oct*

RE Lower

Band GM's

Blue x 15

Green x 2 x 15

Blue + Green x 3 x 15

Goblet DB Squats

37.5kg x 15

45kg x 2 x 15

Kneeling Band Abs

3 x 10

Leg Extensions

3 x 15

Just over three weeks to the WPC Worlds. Feeling ok, having a few problems with knees and wrists but will hopefully keep them under control with ice etc. The rosta has been released and there are some good lifters in my class. Medals will not be easy.

__________________


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nothing worth having comes easy. I have no doubts you will do well


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

If it was easy, whats the point. You've done all the prep, time to go for it big time. Training lookin good, good numbers there Martin


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Did I read that right? Good mornings with 190kg? Damn. Double damn...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Guys annd Girls 

I will give it everything. As I said, there are a few good lifters in my class so placing top three will not be easy but I'm confident I can put a big enough total up to achieve it if all goes well on the day. I'll be happy if I do myself justice and put a 975kg + total up.

Today's training - Thurs 29th Oct:

Speed Bench

40kg x 2 x 20

60kg x 10

110kg x 9 x 3

JM Press

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

Seated low-high row

40kg x 2 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 2 x 15

Some shoulder dislocations. My shoulders playing up but still seems strong when pressing.


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Martin,

Just been having a read of your journal, good luck for November, I'm gonna go down and watch the lifting with my dad as a few lads from his gym are competing also. I really enjoy watching it myself, everyone is very supportive!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cass said:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> Just been having a read of your journal, good luck for November, I'm gonna go down and watch the lifting with my dad as a few lads from his gym are competing also. I really enjoy watching it myself, everyone is very supportive!!!


Hey thanks! I'll be competing on the Sat and watching the heavies on the Sunday. Do you know who they are from your dad's gym?

It should be a good comp. It's going to be huge, and with money now being raised for children in need and filming for sky etc it will be something massive.

M


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Hey thanks! I'll be competing on the Sat and watching the heavies on the Sunday. Do you know who they are from your dad's gym?
> 
> It should be a good comp. It's going to be huge, and with money now being raised for children in need and filming for sky etc it will be something massive.
> 
> M


Will be going down to watch the weekends lifting, I live in Bournemouth so it's not exactly far! Um, I'm not sure some guys from Brian Bacheldors gym, he run's the WPC, I've only just joined his gym so don't know everyone yet! I'll give you a wave if I see you. Best of luck.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Brilliant log mate, inspite of the swine flu your showing true dedication and more importantly sense in that you just get back into the plan!

Good luck for the comp!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Cass and Blutos. Need a little luck right now...

Friday's training:

CIRCA-MAX WK 1

Box Squats

65kg x 10

105kg x 10

105kg + Black Bands x 2

145kg + Black Bands x 2

Briefs on:

165kg + Black Bands x 2

Suit bottoms on:

185kg + Black Bands + Green Bands x 2

205kg + Black Bands + Green Bands x 2

225kg + Black Bands + Green Bands x 2

235kg + Black Bands + Green Bands x 1

Deadlifts

100kg x 2

140kg x 2

180kg x 2

220kg x 2

260kg x 2 (suit on)

300kg x 2

Some random ab work.

Happy with the squats. Lasty time before the British I hit a single on 225kg and failed 235kg. This produced a comfortable 380kg squat. This time I doubled it and the 235kg single was easy. Next week I will work up in singles and see what happens.

Monday 2nd Nov:

Bench

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

Shirt on:

180kg x 2

200kg x 1 (1.5 board)

220kg x 2 (1.5 board)

240kg x 0 (shoulder problems )

Left it there after some rehab work. Need to let the shoulder rest. Just need to stay confident that I have the strength but just need to heal first.

A bad day.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

We all have days like this from time to time, just need to keep focused and not allow the minor probs alter the big picture. Excellent squatting and deadlifting there. Grab yourself a nice bit of food and relax for a bit bro you deserve it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Rotator cuff?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Not the RC, just bad tendon problems in front delt and long bicep head. The problem is squatting makes it worse and I still need to squat on Friday.

It's just one of those things but couldn't have come at a worse time!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RE Lower*

Hamstring Curls

10p x 15

10p x 8

14p x 5

Band Pullthroughs

Green x 3 x 15

Band GM's

Green x 3 x 25

Kneeling Ab Crunch

Green x 3 x 20

Y, T, W, L's

1.25 x 2 x 15

+ shoulder dislocations.

Feel a little run down so taking it easy and getting plenty of rest and recovery.

__________________


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Not the RC, just bad tendon problems in front delt and long bicep head. The problem is squatting makes it worse and I still need to squat on Friday.
> 
> It's just one of those things but couldn't have come at a worse time!


Hope you get there mate, whats your thought in dealing with the problem? rest ice ect


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I feel you on the tendons - my RC injury manifests itself as tendonopathy in the biceps and triceps tendons.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thursday 5th November*

RE Upper (rehab)

Nautilus Tricep Machine

36kg x 25

50kg x 3 x 15

Nautilus Tricep Extension (plate loaded)

20kg x 15

25kg x 3 x 15

External + Vertical Rotations

1.25kg x 15

2.5kg x 3 x 15

Straight Arm Rows

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

Some shoulder dislocations and stretching.

dmcc - it's not my cuff muscles I'm fairly sure but I'm also sure strengthening them will help relieve some tension. It just needs rest and anti-inflams but it's not something that I can do really now. Going to squat tonight and see how it is. Even if I dont bench at all from now until comp I doubt I'll lose any strength TBH.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower - Circa Max wk 2*

Box squat:

65kg x 10

105kg x 8

145kg x 3

65kg + Black bands x 1

105kg + Black bands x 1

145kg + Black bands x 1

185kg + Black bands x 1 (briefs on)

185kg + Black bands + Green bands x 1 (belt on)

225kg + Black bands + Green bands x 1 (suit bottoms on)

245kg + Black bands + Green bands x 1

265kg + Black bands + Green bands x 1 (hard!)

Abs on bicep curl machine

5p x 10

8p x 8

10p x 2 x 8

x 6

Done. Squatting with this much band tension is destroying my shoulder. Pleased with it though - last set was around 450kg (990lbs) at the top. Feeling strong and this will hopefully come through on the day.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Kin hell mate thats some strong squatting :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Max Upper (deload - test day)*

Bench

60kg x 3 x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 2

Shirt on:

180kg x 2 (2 board)

200kg x 1 (1 board)

220kg x 1 (to chest)

Nautilius Tricep Machine

5-6 x 7

Incline Reverse DB Flyes

10kg x 3 x 10

Some shoulder rehab.

The shoulder feels 'ok' after a little rest and ice etc over the weekend. Hopefully after 10 days rest pre comp it'll be fine for giving a good enough bench on the day. It's hurting now but to be expected


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lower Deload

Box Squats

65kg x 8

105kg x 6

+ Green Bands

105kg x 2

145kg x 1

Briefs on:

185kg x 2

205kg x 3 x 2

Ab crunch on pulldown

7p x 3 x 12

DB RDL's

30kg x 2 x 15

Nice and easy deload. Feel a little ill at minute hope I'm not starting with some sort of flu again!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good Martin, hows the shoulder now? is that the plan now in the run up deload/ keep it fresh ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Grr stay well - not what you need right now!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

aeon said:


> Looking good Martin, hows the shoulder now? is that the plan now in the run up deload/ keep it fresh ?


it's holding out just thanks. It will need some proper rest and rehab post comp but it should be ok on the day 



dmcc said:


> Grr stay well - not what you need right now!


no not ideal but what can I do!

Just had a nice light pump today in triceps and did a little bench setup practice .

No more training just rest, recovery and weight manipulation....

8 days......


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Tonights weight - 244.5 lbs

Looking at a 24 lbs cut which is exactly 10% bodyweight.

Should be fun!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

24lbs in a week! Mentalist :lol:

Good luck mate, show them how it's done.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good luck with ur weight loss.

I take it ur lifting on the sun ?

If so we`ll see u lift then :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dc55 said:


> How you doing this exactly?? thats a sh1t load in a week....


Loads of secrets! Too much to type on my phone lol. I'll go through it sometime for you.

Tat + bulk - Im lifting on sat not Sunday, but I'll be watching the heavies.

Tonights weight - 246.6 lbs

Mmm it's supposed to be going down!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Loads of secrets! Too much to type on my phone lol. I'll go through it sometime for you.
> 
> Tat + bulk - Im lifting on sat not Sunday, but I'll be watching the heavies.
> 
> ...


Hope your scales are calibrated big man:thumb:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Loads of secrets! Too much to type on my phone lol. I'll go through it sometime for you.
> 
> Tat + bulk - Im lifting on sat not Sunday, but I'll be watching the heavies.
> 
> ...


I look forward to these secrets! I assume its hardcore, don't try at home type stuff though!

Best of luck with the comp/weight loss :thumb:


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

I`ll keep an eye out for u on the sun then mate.

A lad who trains events with us is going down to

give Craig Coombs a hand.

I hear some people are planning on lifting some

huge weights,should be real good.

:thumbup1:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Congrats mate, you just keep getting stronger. You lifted awesome and your a top bloke, you owe me money for the fan!!!  You will be world champion very soon and do something stupid


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Results please Mr Jenkins!! I hear you did something quite good...


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It was strict judging, so happy under the condtions to get 370+235+325= 930kg total at 90kg

Dont quote me but I think Martin went 940kg total, he will be doing massive numbers in the next few years. What he has put up so far is impressive and he is down to earth with it.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> It was strict judging, so happy under the condtions to get 370+235+325= 930kg total at 90kg
> 
> Dont quote me but I think Martin went 940kg total, he will be doing massive numbers in the next few years. What he has put up so far is impressive and he is down to earth with it.


I see you caused some controversy on Powerlifting Watch yesterday with a 'cheating' allegation. :confused1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> It was strict judging, so happy under the condtions to get 370+235+325= 930kg total at 90kg
> 
> Dont quote me but I think Martin went 940kg total, he will be doing massive numbers in the next few years. What he has put up so far is impressive and he is down to earth with it.


Happy under the conditions :lol:

Scary numbers


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Congrats mate, you just keep getting stronger. You lifted awesome and your a top bloke, you owe me money for the fan!!!  You will be world champion very soon and do something stupid


Thanks Chris, very kind of you mate. I'll bring us a proper big leaf and get my missus to fan us next time! Was good to meet you properly.

Well a tough week and tough judging ended well as I placed second to the overall best lifter.

I went 380-242.5-320 but got a 400 squat disallowed apparently due to reracking it too fast. I have a video and it's hard to tell but I think i was robbed there. I only took two bench attempts due to

my shoulder and my back cramping too much, and missed a 327.5 deadlift as it ripped my skin off my palm at the top.

Things could have been aloy worse that's for sure! I missed my opening squat of 365 as it was shaking like mad. At that point I thought I was in big trouble and looking at bombing but bit more weight on the bar felt better. I kind of wish I had gone 400 on second squat now and had two attempts at it. Another day.

I'm wasted now and my calves are killing me! Time to put a new plan in action..

Big thankyou to my sponsors Myprotein who support me with the best supplements in the UK without which I'd never male my weight or

lift to full capacity. Also a big thanks to my team who I train who keep me

lifting each and every week.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to give you a :wub: for that Martin.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Suprising how hot the warm up room gets, yes bring a giant leaf mate! You looked massive for 100kg, it seems like all your lifts go up together. No weakness in the Brown camp! Your mate seemed a nice guy also, obviously your training works as you keep improving.

After what happened the last time I posted have to really watch what I say (lol) Nah **** that, it wasnt the organisers fault and the judging was strict which is a very good thing. A lot of other things I found a bit odd, apparently the socks I had on are ilegal to wear so I had to change them in between deadlift attempts, few other things with people storming the stage if a lift was turned down. A certain cenre ref was manipulating the judging to suit his favourite lifters and had to be thrown off the stage in the end. Some excellent lifting, I was not really directly affected by any problems other than myself or my family could have been standing in the middle of a ruck because of naughty judges


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Awesome lifting Martin. What's next? Apart from a rest of course!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The juding was pretty good for depth I thought. I know alot bombed on squat depth but it should be strict at this level.

Here's my 400kg squat -






It was borderline high so I'm not arguing about the red from side ref but the centre ref actually said to me that it was a perfect squat but I put it down in the rack before he gave the command. I didn't think I did and watching the video now I still don't.

Anyway,

My best lifts of the day -






Now for a rest, a little diet, some shoulder and wrist rehab and to break the 100kg squat record at the nest BPC comp!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

great lifting. that 320kg dead looked very easy and comfortable for you!

dont understand the squat, looked fine to me.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Unlucky on the squat Martin but fúck me what a total :wub:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Extremely unlucky on the squat as it doesn't look like you racked it too early, but still, awesome lifts! You look absolutely huge for 100kg.

Good fan club cheering you on too. :rockon:


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done sir, some deadlifting unlucky with the squat. All the work payed off, good luck with the rehab. Hope your still going to keep us all motivated !!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

GB - I am huge lol. Bit too huge for 100kg actually, on a little diet now lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*REHAB / RECOVERY UPPER*

YTWL's - 1.25kg x 12

DB Rows (elbows out)

27.5kg x 8

35kg x 3 x 8

Incline DB Press (neutral palms)

20kg x 8

30kg x 3 x 8

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 3 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns (reverse grip)

6p x 10

7p x 2 x 10

Face Pulls (rope)

9p x 3 x 12

External Rotations (DB prone)

2.5kg x 3 x 15

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 15, x 15, x 20

Done. Feel pretty weak today coming back into it. I plan to hopefully drop a few pounds over the coming weeks and harden up, I really dont think losing the amount I did for weigh-in was productive this time. Think I pushed it a little too far for what my body can cope with.

So, the plan now - fix shoulders and wrists, lose a few pounds, strengthen biceps, hams and lower back.

Going to enter a charity deadlift comp in Jan so hope to increase my deadlift before then. Only for fun, nothing serious.

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Recovery/Rehab*

X-trainer warm up

Some BW squats and Lunges with rear leg elevated

DB Step Ups

17.5kg x 2 x 20

OH Lunges

Bar x 20 each leg

Decline sit ups

16kg KB x 8 each arm

KB Swings

16kg x 2 x 25 each arm

Bicep curls

10kg x 3 x 10


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Loads of secrets! Too much to type on my phone lol. I'll go through it sometime for you.
> 
> Tat + bulk - Im lifting on sat not Sunday, but I'll be watching the heavies.
> 
> ...


Martin - anychance you could share your secrets for dropping the weight pre comp??

What weight did you get down to eventally? :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

coldo said:


> Martin - anychance you could share your secrets for dropping the weight pre comp??
> 
> What weight did you get down to eventally? :thumb:


I weighed in at exactly 100.0kg (220.5lbs)

There are no secrets really - a change in food intake for a few days, water superloading followed by cutting everything out for around 36hrs and hitting the sauna, vit c, laxatives and whatever else I need to get weight off me.

The secret lies in being able to put 25lbs + on in a day and lift without being weaker than a baby. It's not a thing to be taken lightly that's for sure - the risks are big and it certainly aint a nice thing to do.

M


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've heard some horror stories that I'm sure are all true...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I've heard some horror stories that I'm sure are all true...


Expand...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Such as massive dehydration for the weigh-in and then spending the rest of the day and night hooked up to a drip. Could be urban myth but it wouldn't surprise me. Not criticising by any means but not something I could do...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It happens. Maybe not so much here but in some places.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*scared


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE (rehab) Upper*

X-trainer warm up

YTWL's x 1.25kg x 15

Stability Ball Single Arm DB Press

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

30kg x 15

Seated Single Arm Lateral Raises

7.5kg x 3 x 10

Chest Supported Rows (neutral grip)

30kg x 3 x 15

Single Arm Face Pulls

5p x 2 x 10

Shoulder Rehab work-

Prone Flyes - 2.5kg x 3 x 10

Dislocations - x 25, x 25


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ME Lower

Squats, narrow stance, raw

65kg x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 5

185kg x 3

225kg x 3

245kg x 3

185kg x 10

Ghetto GHR

blue band x 3 x 10

Pulldown machine abs on ball

9p x 3 x 10

Wow that was a harsh welcome back to training! Raw squats are so far removed from usual training we suffered today and have a feeling will suffer more tomorrow! Weights were fairly easy but really took my breathing out of me. My cardio sucks. I'm also way down in bodyweight which isn't a bad thing but does impact in strength


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sat 5th Dec

Rehab

X-trainer warm up

Foam Roller - glutes, hams, quads, IT band

YTWL's

2kg x 15 (x 2)

Prone flys

4kg x 3 x 10

External Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 10

Internal

mini band x 3 x 15

OH shrugs

30kg x 3 x 15

50 Broom dislocations

X-trainer cool down


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sat 5th Dec

Rehab

X-trainer warm up

Foam Roller - glutes, hams, quads, IT band

YTWL's

2kg x 15 (x 2)

Prone flys

4kg x 3 x 10

External Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 10

Internal

mini band x 3 x 15

OH shrugs

30kg x 3 x 15

50 Broom dislocations

X-trainer cool down


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

Just out of interest martin why do you personally use the foam roller? i use it after every workout. Ive been rolling for about a year now and my IT band has made significant improvement. I cant find any tender spots now. Do you find it a good warm up? or is there another reason?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Rehab Upper*

YTWL's

1.25kg x 12

DB Row with elbows out

27.5kg x 8

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 3 x 8

Incline DB Press (palms facing)

20kg x 12

35kg x 8

40kg x 3 x 8

Chest Supported Row

45kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 10

8p x 2 x 10

Prone Flyes

5kg x 3 x 10

Face pulls on rope

10p x 3 x 15

Shoulder Dislocations (broom)

x 20

x 20

x 10

Cheers fot the Q Matt. I use it when I feel I need to loosen any areas up after a hard session, or before a hard session. I'm still recovering from last comp so thought it was a good idea to get some recovery work in 12hrs post first heavy lower body session.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've got to ask - YTWL?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I've got to ask - YTWL?


It's like doing YMCA:lol: :lol:

Shoulder/scapula rehab/prehab. If you search on you tube there are plenty of demo videos.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

RE Lower

Warm up - 25 OH squats + 20 Leg swings

Sumo DL

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 8 x 1

Bicep Curls

7.5kg x 10

15kg x 3 x 10

X-trainer

20 mins lvl 7 (HR- 140-155)

Wow, not feeling it today. Have had a bad headache on and off most of the day and sleeping this afternoon hasn't cleared it

Cut the workout short and opted for cardio work instead as the pressure hurt lifting.

Better sort itself out!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper (rehab etc)*

YTWL's

1.25kg x 15

Stability Ball DB Press (single arm)

17.5kg x 15

25kg x 10

35kg x 3 x 15

Ball Lateral Raises

7.5kg x 3 x 10

Neutral Grip Chest Supported Rows

30kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 15

Single Arm Face Pulls

5p x 3 x 10

Prone Flyes

5kg x 3 x 10 (hard)

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 2 x 25

Done


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Raw Squats (all walked out)

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

185kg x 2

225kg x 2

245kg x 2

265kg x 2 (used belt + old knee wraps)

185kg x 12

Decline Sit Ups

16kg KB (single arm) x 2 x 8 each arm

Ghetto GHR's (z variation)

Blue Band x 3 x 8 (tough!)

Squatting felt good today. Was more please with my training partner's 105kg x 30 rep squats. My lungs gave out after 12 reps with 185kg. My cardio sucks, still.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Strong squating Martin, I think by keeping your training like this after a show you will only get stronger. 265kg is strong!!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> Strong squating Martin, I think by keeping your training like this after a show you will only get stronger. 265kg is strong!!!!


Thanks mate. It's strange squatting without kit after you get so used to it, and walking them out is hard!

I just thought it's be good to get a few weeks raw squat work in before Xmas. I like wearing briefs at least as it's better for the hips as you know.

Got a small charity deadlift comp in Jan so will be doing mostly pulls after next week. Going to see if I can go 330kg or more.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

It is weird without briefs, I need to do extra sets before I feel warm. I will do an extra set with 60kg at the start, 100kg and 140kg. Aw easy, the way 320kg went up at the worlds you got atleast 15-20kg more then. Its nice when you dont have to squat first


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Pin Press (bar set 5 inch above chest)

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 6

140kg x 3

160kg x 3 x 3

DB Rock n Roll's

17.5kg x 12

25kg x 5

27.5kg x 5 x 5

DB Rows (elbows out)

35kg x 12

40kg x 3 x 8

Rope Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Shoulder Dislocation

Broom x 2 x 25


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Sumo DL

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 6 x 1

Hyperextensions (with feet pressing on wall)

Mini band x 10

Pink x 10

Both x 2-3 x 10

Spread Eagle Crunches

10kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Band Oblique Crunches

Green x 3 x 15 each side


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

How did you find the sumo's? I fancy they help the squat no end. Will you do them next week or switch back to conventional?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chris jenkins said:


> How did you find the sumo's? I fancy they help the squat no end. Will you do them next week or switch back to conventional?


Never really done them much until now. Good for the hips and my hamstrings felt them afterwards.

I was going to see what I can pull sumo but not sure really. May switch back to normal as I'm deadlifting in that comp in 4 weeks.

One exercise I have liked for squats is straight leg sumo deadlifts. They really helped my hips.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

YTWL's

1.25kg x 15

Stability Ball DB Press (single arm)

20kg x 15

27.5kg x 10

37.5kg x 2 x 15

Side Raises on Ball

10kg x 3 x 8

Chest Supported Row (neutral grip)

40kg x 2 x 15

Face Pulls (single arm)

5p x 3 x 10

Done. Still too cold in the gym


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Judging by your 400kg squat you could be on to something with the sumo's, I would keep them on the back burner and just do a few sets mixed with conventional. Feels easyer to switch back to conventional doesnt it 

Stright leg sumo's? I bet your hams are screaming after that mate.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers mate. Yeah I think they hammer the hip muscles well and it coverts to a better more stable hip in the squat.

The straight leg sumo's really got my lower back more than anything. Try them with dumbells for 5-15 reps. Good fun


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> One exercise I have liked for squats is straight leg sumo deadlifts. They really helped my hips.


OK that makes my mind boggle - I think I can just about visualise a SL Sumo dead. 

Can't find any videos of them though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll see if I can get a vid next time I do some


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

X-trainer

Lvl 8 5 mintues

Sumo Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

182.5kg x 1

222.5kg x 1

262.5kg x 1 (Belt from here)

282.5kg x 1

302.5kg x 3/4 (failed lockout somehow)

RDL's

180kg x 3 x 5

Turkish Get Ups (repeated on both arms)

16kg x 3

24kg x 2 x 3

Windmills (repeated on both arms)

16kg x 8

24kg x 2 x 8

Nice session today. Just two of us training today so worked pretty quick. Was surprised at my sumo strength. Maybe it's all the xmas choc's I've been eating lol. Don't know how I failed at the top, think my hips aren't used to it.

Overall I'm pleased with my raw sumo max and confident it would rise given some time training the movement. I will have a go in kit at some point and see what happens.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

M_at said:


> OK that makes my mind boggle - I think I can just about visualise a SL Sumo dead.
> 
> Can't find any videos of them though.


I've seen a guy do it in my gym - I could demo...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

No training today - come down with some kind of virus.

I hate this sh*t!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Return to training!

*RE Upper*

YTL's x 1.25kg x 15

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3 x 5

Decline Bench Press

60kg x 12

100kg x 3 x 8

Rock N Roll's

20kg x 8

25kg x 3 x 8

Standing OH Press (single arm)

20kg x 5

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

Well I'm glad to be feeling better and back into the gym. It's quite motivating being really ill but for only a day - it really makes you realise how bad things can be but only for a short while

Did some reps considering A) I haven't pressed any weight since Novemeber really and B) I've been iller than ill and C) it's the only upper work I'll do this week.

All is good, all is calm. For now.

Oh one more thing - here's a clip of a guy I have had on a program "karate Dave" deadlifting double bodyweight -






He's not been doing the big lifts very long at all, and when I breifly showed him how to deadlift a few months ago he struggled with 80kg. If he keeps going, and I'm going to help with his form next time I see him, he'll be strong as an Ox. He is also a British Karate Champion.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Walked out Narrow Squats

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 5

185kg x 1

205kg x 1 (added old loose briefs)

225kg x 1

255kg x 1

285kg x 1

300kg x 1

Suitcase Deadlift on 7ft bar (each arm)

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x f

90kg x 1

KB Swings (with full swing through)

48kg x 3 x 10

KB Side Bends

48kg x 3 x 10 each side


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Xmas Bench Day*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

140kg 3

New Metal Ace shirt on:

180kg x 3

200kg x 3 x 3 (nowhere near chest)

Decline Bench Press (narrow grip)

100kg x 7

120kg x 1 (my chest wasn't liking these)

Narrow Grip Pull Up (sternum to bar)

x 5

x 3, + 1, + 1 no touch

x 1, + 1, + 1, + 1 no touch

Rock N Rolls

25kg x 2 x 7

x 5

Hammer Curls

12.5kg x 7

22.5kg x 3 x 7

Some shoulder rehab..

Thoughts of today - new shirt is a beast and very tight. Not tight on apart from the sleeves but magor hard to pull wieghts down. Going to need some work in it to get it down to chest. Also getting it off turns out to be a little difficult so big thanks to Scotty for doing the hardwork.

Big Sumo Deadlift coming Thursday..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

KB Swings to warm up

Sumo Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

142.5kg x 3

182.5kg x 1

222.5kg x 1 (in briefs + belt)

262.5kg x 1

302.5kg x 1

312.5kg x 1

322.5kg x 0

Video -






RDL's (raw - no belt)

222.5kg x 5 x 3

KB Swings

48kg x 3 x 10

Decline sit ups (one leg in)

x 10 each leg

10kg x 8 each leg


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm intrigued by "suitcase deads".... Do you find you get much out of the briefs on deads? I'm still getting used to squatting in them!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Suitcase deads turned out to be a test of grip more than anything mate  Bit of fun but probably won't be doing them again for a while.

Briefs on deads... yeah maybe a little. Probably more in my head than anything. I find my suit helps alot off the floor when pulling conventional.

Doing todays sumo's I got 10kg more than raw in briefs. So a little this way too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Bench Press

60kg x 3 x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

140kg x 3

Shirt on (Metal Ace)

180kg x 3

200kg x 2

210kg x 3 x 2 (no touch)

DB Press

47.5kg x 7

60kg x 7

60kg x 6

60kg x 3

Rock N Roll's

22.5kg x 2 x 7

25kg x 7

Narrow Grip Pull Ups (trying to touch sternum on bar)

x 5

x 5

x 3

Well gym was busy will all the people returning after their usual 6 weeks off over xmas. Had a good session overall but have hurt something in my left wrist :cursing: it sucks.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Sumo Deadlifts (in single ply briefs)

60kg x 10

60kg + Pink bands x 2

100kg + Pink bands x 2

140kg + Pink bands x 8 x 1

High Pulls (vs half a pink band each side)

60kg x 6 x 3

Band Pullthroughs

Green band x 10

2 x Greens bands 2 x 5-10 (lol too hard to hold onto)

Green band x 15

Kneeling Ab Crunch

Green Band x 3 x 10

Got some speed work done. Was nice to go against the bands again as it really forces you to drive and will hopefully help my sumo lockout.

The high pulls were silly. The band tension at the top makes it ridiculously hard to get to shoulder height, but fun trying


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Martin, excuse me if youve already answered this. Havnt had the time to fully read this yet.

Have you switched from normal to sumo deads? Why? or are you using sumo deads to improve your standard deads?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Martin, excuse me if youve already answered this. Havnt had the time to fully read this yet.
> 
> Have you switched from normal to sumo deads? Why? or are you using sumo deads to improve your standard deads?


To be honest I just thought I'd give it a trial over Xmas.

I've never bothered with them in the past but as my squat stance is getting wider they may suit me better. I'm still a fan of a big conventional deadlift.

In all honesty I thought I would be weak so wasn't expecting much, but after trying them for three weeks it's pretty close, and I should get more out of equipment doing sumo rather than conventional.

If I don't keep with them they will still help my hip strength for squatting


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

fair enough, cheers for that.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press (week 1)

60kg x 3 x 10

90kg x 5

110kg x 4 x 6

OH DB Press (seated - high temp/short rest)

20kg x 3 x 12 (failed last of third set)

Tricep Pushdowns on V Bar

5p x 20

6p x 2 x 20

Reverse Pec Fly Machine

5p x 15

6p x 2 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Good fast session today. Feeling the pump lol. Experiementing with some raw bench work waves on light day to see if it helps.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Deficit Deadlifts (Belt only - 4inch higher than floor)

60kg x 3 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

220kg x 1

260kg x 3 x 1

RDL's

180kg x 3 x 5

Decline Ab Crunch (single leg, two handed)

10kg x 8 each leg

20kg x 8 each leg

GHR's on Hyperextension bench

BW x 10

10kg x 3 x 10

Reverse Band Oblique Crunches

Green x 10

Black x 10

Green + 20kg DB x 10

My lower back is pretty pumped. Not a bad session today, worked hard and found the deadlifts very hard work.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

Shirt on:

180kg x 3

200kg x 2

220kg x 1

230kg x 1

240kg x 1 (no touch)

DB Press

47.5kg x 5

60kg x 3 x 5

DB Rock n Rolls

27.5kg x 3 x 7

Narrow Pull Ups (chin over)

x 5

x 5

x 4

Reverse Pec Deck Machine

7p x 10

10p x 8

9p x 7

Good session today. No luck in getting anywhere near my chest in the Metal Ace shirt yet though. Good news was the 240kg was easy to press back up. A little concerned about my wrists so don't want to just keep adding bar weight yet.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Sumo Deadlifts no bands

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

Pink bands added, single ply briefs:

100kg x 1

130kg x 1

160kg x 8 x 1

KB swings

48kg x 3 x 15

Band Pull Throughs

Black x 2 x 15

Kneeling Band Crunch

Black x 2 x 10

Almost forgot to do them in the gym but remembered on the way out -

Bicep Curls (Hammer)

12.5kg x 3 x 15


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

What's the plan regards bodyweight and comps this year? I would move up if I was you; don't kill yourself making weight, it'll hold you back in the long run,


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 3 x10

100kg x 5

127.5kg x 4 x 4

Seated OH DB Press

20kg x 3 x 12 (much easier than last week)

Tricep pressdown

6p x 3 x 20

Reverse pec dec machine

6p x 3 x 15

Short and sweet done in no time


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> What's the plan regards bodyweight and comps this year? I would move up if I was you; don't kill yourself making weight, it'll hold you back in the long run,


Alright matey, not 100% sure yet. Not rstrictin my food at all but by bodyweight seems to be staying similar so we shall see. I'll probably have a crack at the 100kg records but probably wont stay in the 100's all year.

Time will tell.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

14 inch Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

142.5kg x 3

182.5kg x 3

222.5kg x 1

262.5kg x 1 (belt on)

282.5kg x 1

302.5kg x 1

RDL's

182.5kg x 3 x 5

GHR's on Hyperextension

BW x 3 x 10

Ab Crunches (spread feet)

20kg x 3 x 10

Hammer Curls

15kg x 8

20kg x 3 x 8

Sort of a deload today as I'm going for a full deadlift next week in a charity comp. Ended up doing more than I though I would and felt good


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Raw Bench Press + Chains

60kg + 3 chains x 10

100kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 5 chains x 3

130kg + 5 chains x 1

150kg + 5 chains x 0

140kg + 5 chains x 1

145kg + 5 chains x 1

150kg + 5 chains x 0 Argghh!

DB Press

60kg x 3 x 6

Rock n Rolls

20kg x 7

25kg x 3 x 7

Narrow Pull Ups

x 5

x 4

x 2

Done. It was good to be out of the shirt today and nice going against the chains. Has a positive workout. The 5 sets of chain per side work out at around 60kg in total, but there's a little chain on the floor at lockout for me so maybe adds 40-45kg ish at top.

Anyways, feeling stronger in general and it's a nice feeling


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I feel sore just reading that.

Was your charity DL this past weekend or next?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I feel sore just reading that.
> 
> Was your charity DL this past weekend or next?


lol, welcome to my world  Training has been going well over the last few weeks so I'm not complaining.

I'm sore now though.

Deadlifts this weekend. Starting at 320kg - not sure if it will go up or not!

Not done any conventional deads for a while


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower (deload)*

Speed Sumo Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

100kg + pink bands x 2 (briefs + belt on)

140kg + pink bands x 1

180kg + pink bands x 6 x 1


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

142.5kg x 3 x 2

Seated OH DB Press

22.5kg x 3 x 12

Tri Pushdowns

6p x 3 x 20

Easy. Felt a little sore and tight still from Monday's work but managed everything ok. Roll on Sat's deadlifts...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Update -

Competed in the Adlington Overhead/Deadlift competition today. Did deadlift only as follows:

1st Lift: 320kg Pass

2nd Lift: 330kg Pass (yeah new PB)

3rd Lift: 335kg Failed at knees.

All good and well and deadlifted conventional today.

Thanks to the ISD who came for support! __________________


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice deadlifting mate, very strong:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks mate. Hope your doing ok and on the mend now.

I didn't realise how much difference a standard powerbar is for deadlifts until today lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awsome pullin there, great journal read this one thanks for sharring.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Very impressive lifting today Sir! In fact all round some very pretty lifts! And jolly nice to meet you too:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very well done Martin!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Good to say hello to you aswell Tan  I wasn't quite with it still though at the time 

Here is a video of my 320kg opener and 330kg second lift:-


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fooooookin hell Martin you made that look easy.

I get told off for putting my bar down like that in my gym :lol:

This was for charity - which one?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice lifting!  well done


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Fooooookin hell Martin you made that look easy.
> 
> I get told off for putting my bar down like that in my gym :lol:
> 
> This was for charity - which one?


Ha ha, it's not so bad on a proper platform - the overhead guys were dropping 200kg from full overhead.

It was to raise money for the New Manchester Children's Hospital. I think well over £5-600 was raised today so it's all good.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Got a JustGiving link or anything?

The floor in my gym is concrete with rubber matting - not a platform in sight!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sadly not - it was just donations on the day and all proceeds from raffle etc.

If you know your gym owner well ask if you can get a piece of plywood to deadlift on. You'd only need 8 foot x 2 foot and 3/4inch thick and it'll save the floor alot of abuse.

There are some good demo's of how to make one around the net.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If only it were that simple. He's not a fan of spending money, judging by the lack of heat in there the last few weeks :lol: and not exactly practical to make my own to bring down there. Still, it means I have to learn control...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Thanks everyone. Good to say hello to you aswell Tan  I wasn't quite with it still though at the time
> 
> Here is a video of my 320kg opener and 330kg second lift:-


That's ok Poppet....I managed to talk enough for both of us:whistling:

Space Cadet mode after such lifts is allowed!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

3 Board Press, Shirt on:

180kg x 3

200kg x 3

220kg x 3

Incline DB Press

42.5kg x 10

47.5kg x 10

47.5kg x 8

Elbow-out Extensions

15kg x 10

25kg x 3 x 8

Seated Row (single arm)

60kg x 3 x 7

Face Pulls

12p x 10

14p x 2 x 10

Good session today. The 220kg x 3 board press was good but the shirt really kills my forearms.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlift Against Mini Bands

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 2

120kg x 8 x 2

Wide stance SLDL

100kg x 10

120kg x 3 x 10

Wide stance ab crunch

Green band x 2 x 20

Chocked with 3 board x 20

DB Bicep Curls

12.5kg x 15

15kg x 3 x 10


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yoy've probably explained this already but what does ME and DE stand for?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice pulling there Martin!

Do you always do over/under grip? Impressed you've not had an injury with that weight. Do you alternate which hand is O/U?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

One at a time please ladies...



ElfinTan said:


> Yoy've probably explained this already but what does ME and DE stand for?


They are abbreviations for Maximum Effort and Dynamic Effort. You will also come accross RE or Repeated Effort.

ME is basically lifting weights as heavy as possible. DE is performing fast explosive lifts usually with very short rest periods and using a low % of a one rep max. RE is performing repetitions - if I'm using this method it is usually on my light (er) day of the week and I stick to the lower end, sets and total volume as outlined in normal periodisation programs.



Gym Bunny said:


> Very nice pulling there Martin!
> 
> Do you always do over/under grip? Impressed you've not had an injury with that weight. Do you alternate which hand is O/U?


Yes I virtually always pull over/under. I tried switching hands on Tuesday and it was very strange. I assume I have built strength in the areas needed for my current setup and really wouldn't fancy trying to pull heavy the wrong way around.

The only injury it seems to give me is more stress through my left (under-hand) shoulder and bicep. This is the side that bugs me most with tendonitis and impingement.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> One at a time please ladies...
> 
> You love it! Don't even attempt to deny it :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes that sounds sensible. I just ask as I have seen way way too many youtube vids with someone snapping the bicep due to over/under...and at weights much less than you are pulling /ends suck up.

Was wondering if you did anything specific to build up the strength on the under hand, which is obviously the one under most strain, but have had to conclude you are not a normal mortal (ok ok second suck up...but totally worth it after that vid!)

Back to being serious: do you take anything for the tendonitis, like cissus?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification!!!! Willmake much more sense now!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes that sounds sensible. I just ask as I have seen way way too many youtube vids with someone snapping the bicep due to over/under...and at weights much less than you are pulling /ends suck up.
> 
> Was wondering *if you did anything specific to build up the strength on the under hand,* which is obviously the one under most strain, but have had to conclude you are not a normal mortal (ok ok second suck up...but totally worth it after that vid!)
> 
> Back to being serious: do you take anything for the tendonitis, like cissus?


Nope, not really. Most people tear biceps due to the underhand arm being bent slightly which transfers the stress through the bicep. I try to keep my arms locked to avoid this extra stress. I do use cissus on and off. I know it helps me but I often forget to take it.

As for being immortal, I lost the greek god body over xmas. I'm alot heavier than I thought I was at the minute - and it aint muscle!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 5

112.5kg x 4 x 6

Overhead Log Press (strict)

36kg x 10

56kg x 10

66kg x 10

66kg x 10

Band Pushdowns

Green x 3 x 20

Reverse Peck Flye

6p x 15

6p + 1/2 x 15

6p + 1/2 x 13


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not noticed you doing log press before - do you often add in some strongman stuff?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Not really TBH but one of my training partners is doing strongman now so will probably do little bits every now and again 

I like overhead press with a log as it reduces stress on the shoulders due to hand positioning.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good point. Damn I wish I had a log now :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol, looking back over my training diary I do ONE shoulder exercise a week! Normally only three sets total.

Just use a football bar or whatever it's called (the one all the bicep retards use for hammer curls) - this will put you in the same position.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh yeah we've got one of those but my guys use it for triceps. Yesterday there was someone doing curls in the squat rack, I wanted to hurt him.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great Deadlifts Martin:thumbup1:

Interesting point on the overhead press as well, Military press seem to aggravate my elbows

and using the Football bar may overcome this with the differing hand position


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Great Deadlifts Martin:thumbup1:
> 
> Interesting point on the overhead press as well, Military press seem to aggravate my elbows
> 
> and using the Football bar may overcome this with the differing hand position


Cheers mate


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Chain Box Squats

Bar + 60kg Chain x 10

65kg + 60kg Chain x 8

105kg + 60kg Chain x 3 (added training briefs)

145kg + 60kg Chain x 3

185kg + 60kg Chain x 2

225kg + 60kg Chain x 2 (added belt)

225kg + 82kg Chain x 1

225kg + 94kg Chain x 1

245kg+ 94kg Chain x 1

265kg + 94kg Chain x 1

GHR's on Hyperextension

10kg x 10

20kg x 2 x 10

20kg x 8

Band Ab Crunch on Smith

Black x 3 x 10

Done. Felt good to be squatting again after a while of deadlift variations. Felt strong and didn't struggle with any of todays squats but it takes some getting used to having 800lbs accross your shoulders.

10ish weeks to go to the biggest squat of my life!


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

martin brown said:


> 10ish weeks to go to the biggest squat of my life!


What weight are you gonna go for Martin?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cass said:


> What weight are you gonna go for Martin?


Mmm it's a secret!

If my bodyweight comes down a bit over the coming 9 weeks I'll go for the 100kg British (and European) record of anything over 420kg.

If not then it's not so important I guess but I'll be looking for 400-430kg hopefully. 410kg is 903lbs so that'd be a nice barrier to get through :rockon:

M


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

420kg, jeez Martin, that's some serious weight, yeah that would be a pretty nice PB


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 8

Shirt on: 2 Board press

200kg x 2 (no touch)

220kg x 2

230kg x 2

Incline DB Press

42.5kg x 7

50kg x 7

55kg x 6

Elbows out extensions

25kg x 8

30kg x 2 x 8

Seated Hammer Row

60kg x 7

65kg x 7

70kg x 7

Rope Face Pulls

14p x 3 x 10

Good session today. Still getting used to the new shirt and still not broken in yet I don't think. More time, more time yet.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

More time - when's your next comp?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> More time - when's your next comp?


Hi matey, will hopefully be doing the South East qualifier on April 11th.

May not go for a big bench though - squat will be the focus mainly as it's what I still have beef with after the Worlds last year lol.

The bench can wait until May at the NEC


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ohh... see you there then! I'll be the gimp who has no idea what he's doing :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You'll have some clue - you're competing before then you muppet.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not in a suit and shirt I'm not....


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well thats what the March is for.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Not in a suit and shirt I'm not....





M_at said:


> Well thats what the March is for.


WTF are you two fools on about?! Lol.

Your doing Lee's raw comp in 27 days. This will give you good experience of competing and how things usually run.

As you pointed out D, competing in a shirt and suit etc is a little different but you will have learned valuable lessons so shouldn't be too much of a shock 

Don't worry, if we all bomb on squats we can just sit back and watch everyone else all day :whistling:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Don't worry, if we all bomb on squats we can just sit back and watch everyone else all day :whistling:


That's what I'll be doing anyway - I will have donuts.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 10

+ Pink Bands

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 8 x 2

Wide SLDL's

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

Band Ab Crunch on Smith Machine

Green Band x 2 x 50

Bicep Curls

15kg x 3 x 10

Pretty easy apart from the crunches! Things got a little silly...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no intention of bombing - I'm not going to chase numbers though I do need to up my game from how I have been lifting recently.

I'm not that worried about getting used to the squat suit as I've trained in briefs and after a couple of sets I found myself getting well into the groove. It's the shirt I'm more concerned about, and if it doesn't work out well sod it, I'll bench raw. I won't qualify, but better than 3 reds


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought it was bench only...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It is the BPC British bench champs at NEC. You have to qualify to lift too.

I think there is also a BPC push pull comp but no details available yet.

There is talk of a north qualifier on 28th March in Birmingham so I may not be doing the south east. This gives only 7 weeks to get my weight down and squat up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm still putting my eggs in the SE basket, though I've not been able to find any details yet. Plus, it's the weekend before my birthday


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I heard Windsor in The Gallery.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I heard cancelled, but that has been contradicted several times.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 6

130kg x 4 x 4

Standing OH Log Press

46kg x 10

66kg x 10

66kg x 6

56kg x 10

Reverse Peck Deck

6p x 15

7p x 15

8p x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dudes - I'm doing the Northern on 28th March. 7 weeks on Sunday - need to get weight down and strength up!

The Southern WILL go ahead as far as I know. I have recieved my entry forms for it in the post. But I won't be attending as Birmingham is much easier for me.

Will see you guys at the British


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure you'll do fine - let's not forget who we're dealing with here  I'll have a scout around re the SE in Windsor, I'm in contact with a few people on that front.

No doubt see you at the British but probably from the audience :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Reverse black band free squats

105kg x 10

145kg x 8

225kg x 3

305kg x 1 (breifs on)

365kg x 1 (belt on)

405kg x 0

385kg x 1

GHR's on Hyperextension

BW x 15

10kg x 15

20kg x 8

Standing Ab Crunch on Smith

Black Band x 5 x 10

Hammer Curls

15kg x 7

22.5kg x 7

25kg x 2 x 7

Some days everything feels heavy. Today was just one of those days. Think I've pulled my oblique aswell :cursing:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

Shirt on:

180kg x 2

220kg x 1 (2 Board)

240kg x 1 (1 Board)

250kg x 0 (1 Board) failed locking this out but almost there

Incline DB Press

45kg x 7

55kg x 2 x 7

Hammer Row

60kg per side x 7

70kg per side x 2 x 7

Face Pulls

13p x 3 x 15


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shirt still being broken in?

Q - how long did it take you to get used to benching in a shirt?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Shirt still being broken in?
> 
> Q - how long did it take you to get used to benching in a shirt?


Yeah it's still a little hard work at the min. I doubt I could touch my chest with the 250kg.

Was around 3 months after buying a shirt before I competed. I was putting up full presses in about 3-4 weeks though. It was a fairly loose shirt so not so bad to learn in.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hm mine is a size bigger than recommended and is second-hand so it'll be broken in - should be fine in the 5-6 weeks I've got between comps.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah you'll be fine  It's not so bad really. Just gotta spend the time in it really.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Does that mean I have to have another few cardio sessions putting it on him? :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like I'll be benching twice a week then :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

M_at said:


> Does that mean I have to have another few cardio sessions putting it on him? :lol:


Sure does!



dmcc said:


> Looks like I'll be benching twice a week then :lol:


I wouldn't get in the shirt more than once though really. One day in shirt, one day raw. Make sure you get some side spotters you trust or bench in a rack and have the safety bars ABOVE your face.

Try triples for a week, then doubles, then a week doing singles. Keep the weight below raw max at most for the first week then decide where to go from there. Try to get each rep further down towards your chest.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good advice - thanks M. Shame that the lowest pins in the rack in my gym are too high but there are a few guys I can trust to spot me.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Conv. Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + Green bands x 3

100kg + Green bands x 1

120kg + Green bands x 8 x 2

Wide stance SLDL

120kg x 3 x 10

Band Ab Crunch on Smith Machine

Green Band x 2 x 50

Hammer Curls

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 12


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench

60kg x 2 x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

147.5kg x 3 x 2

Log Press

46kg x 10

56kg x 3 x 10

Reverse Peck Deck

7p x 3 x 15

Short and simple - started the day feeling awful so didn't expect too much. The raw bench is becoming easier now we are in the second wave.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Free Squat wih suspended weight on bands

70kg bar weight x 2 x 10

70kg bar weight + 40kg suspended x 3

110kg bar weight + 40kg suspended x 3

Briefs on:

70kg bar weight + 80kg suspended x 3

110kg bar weight + 80kg suspended x 3

110kg bar weight + 100kg suspended x 3 (belt on here)

150kg bar weight + 100kg suspended x 3 x 3

Ghetto GHR's

Pink + Mini band x 3 x 8

Kneeling Ab Crunch

6p x 10

8p x 3 x 10

DB Side Bends

50kg x 3 x 10

Did some instability work today to have a break from the heavy weights and get me back used to squatting again. The weight never touches the floor, it just bounces around a bit on the bands. Should hopefully help me keep tight when under straight weight next week.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Training was pants today. Been feeling pretty rough all yesterday and woke up with a bad throat and head today 

Startd warming up, failed a couple of reps and called it a day.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Any particular reason or just general bleurgh-ness?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a bad throat that seems to come and go for a day or two at a time


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Sumo Deadlifts

Against pink bands:

60kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

Added new sumo suit, strap down

140kg x 10 x 1

Straps up x a few

Left it there. Still feeling under the weather so not pushing it. Hopefully will try out some heavy deads on Friday


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

not good when you are thrown with a sh!tty wee head cold or throat, need to firin on all cylinders marty when liftin them weights bud, back on track soon i would say good luck


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Sumo Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

182.5kg x 1

242.5kg x 1 (briefs)

282.5kg x 1 (breifs, belt and suit)

312.5kg x 1

322.5kg x f, x f

Leg Press

280kg x 8

320kg x 8

360kg x 8

Kneeling Abs

8p x 8

10p x 3 x 8

DB Side Bends

55kg x 3 x 8 each side.

Today didn't go as planned. My strength is there easy in the sumo deadlift but the technique under heavy weights isn't. I feel like it's been getting much better with the speed work but when the weight is close to max it goes out of the window.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That is a scary-ass weight on sumo; every time I've tried it, my legs are taken completely out of the lift and it's all in my back.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> That is a scary-ass weight on sumo; every time I've tried it, my legs are taken completely out of the lift and it's all in my back.


Thanks man.

It's a bit frustrating TBH. It's a technical lift - alot more so than conventional. I keep scraping the hell out of my right knee because as it comes up I must pull to the right and the bar hits my leg. This is what kept stopping the 322.5kgs going up.

Oh well, more practise.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Aye, practice makes perfect.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

CHain Bench Press

Bar + 36kg chains x 10

60kg + 36kg chains x 2 x 10

100kg + 36kg chains x 5

100kg + 48kg chains x 2 x 5

100kg + 60kg chains x 5

Close Grip DB Press

45kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 7

Rock N Rolls

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 2 x 8

Seated lo-to-high row

40kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Failry easy moderate intensity session today. Everyone has been feeling the strain a little recently, me included, so having an easier week before the circa max phase commences next week.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Sumo Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 5

+ Blue Bands

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 8 x 1

Band Good Mornings

Green x 30

Green x 30

Green x 40

Band Crunches on smith machine

Green x 30

Green x 30

Green x 40

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 2 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

No other training for me this week. The cold is back so taking the time to rest before next week.

This isn't ideal 4 weeks out from a comp but I'm still aiming to hit a PB or two.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *(comp build up 1 of 2)

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 3

Shirt on, 2 Board:

210kg x 2

220kg x 2

230kg x 2

240kg x 2

Close Grip DB Press

50kg x 7

55kg x 7

60kg x 7

Rock N Roll's

27kg x 7

32.5kg x 2 x 7

Low-to-High Row Machine

40kg x 7

50kg x 2 x 7

H-Rolls

10kg x 8

15kg x 6

12.5kg x 2 x 8

Back training again. Went well today and the 240kg x 2 to a 2-board is a PB so a good sign.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Band Ab Crunch on Smith

Black x 3 x 20

DB RDL's

27.5kg x 20

32.5kg x 2 x 20

Easy as that


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good news with the PB Martin, something is working right:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How's the new shirt now?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Good news with the PB Martin, something is working right:thumbup1:


Cheers Tel. Yeah I'm not sure what though, been a pretty bad few weeks TBH 



dmcc said:


> How's the new shirt now?


Getting there I think. I've still not got to my chest in it so I'm not sure if it's useable for me yet. We will see in the next week.

In the qualifier I may just open in an old shirt then have a go in the new shirt and see what happens


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Martin, do you pull down to belly to get touch in tight shirt or just keep working getting the bar down in your normal plane?
> 
> I notice that's what Chris Jenkins does to get touch at lighter weight and was considering it myself as new to bench shirt.


Benching in a shirt is nothing like a normal bench plane TBH.

Yes I touch alot lower - but that's for any weight. I don't see how you can change your groove dependant upon weight really, the only thing you can do is loosen the shirt to make it easier to touch and then jack it up when your going for bigger weights. This would alter the groove slightly.

Where you touch really depends on the shirt aswell. If it's angled sleeve or designed for a big arch then the touch point is going to be down towards your top abs. If it's straight sleeved or designed for flat back benhing then it'll be more nipple line or sternum at lowest.

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks Martin. Well I have the Titan fury and do try to bench arched but still working on flexibility there :lol:
> 
> So I guess I should be going for down top of abs then and may explain why it just crushed me bench when I tried to bench to chest!
> 
> Thanks for the help mate and will be giving this another go the weekend


Fury or F6? Titan's Fury shirt is designed for lesser archers or a higher touch so you should be ok with it really without arching majorly or tucking elbows too much.

Just takes time to learn


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Think I will too...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

If you can get it on it's not too small.

Unless your 140kg+ you wont be needing a 54 lol. My training partner wears a 48 and he's big barreled chet and heavily muscled up top at around 18 stone.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Col mine is a 50 which is technically a size too big, and it goes on with just a little struggle.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It's me that does the struggling :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench

60kg x 2 x 20

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 x 3

Seated shoulder press machine

20kg x 20

30kg x 14

20kg x 12

French Press

10kg + bar x 20

20kg + bar x 3 x 20

Rope Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 20

Done. Real burning pump training today. Kept rest down to around 40 secs between most sets. Havenext heavy bench Sunday so didn't want to overdo any weight today.

__________________


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa-Max Lower week 1*

Chain Box Squat (14.5 inch box)

Bar x 10

65kg x 10

105kg x 5

105kg + 60kg chain x 3

Comp briefs on:

145kg + 100kg chain x 1

185kg + 100kg chain x 1

225kg + 100kg chain x 1

Suit bottoms + belt on:

265kg + 100kg chain x 2

285kg + 100kg chain x 2

305kg + 100kg chain x 2

Sumo DL

100kg x 2

142.5kg x 2

202.5kg x 2

242.5kg x 1 (feeling a problem in my back so quit)

Standing Abs on Lat Pulldown

8p x 10

9p x 10

10p x 10

Not a bad session today. Getting the groove right on the squats was tough but the weights went up well enough. Don't know what happened in my back doing deads but it really didn't like it. Sat home with ice pack on now so fingers crossed it'll be ok.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa-Max Upper Week 2 of 2*

Bench Press

60kg x 3 x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

Shirt on:

200kg x 2

2Board:

220kg x 1

1 Board:

240kg x 0

250kg x 1

255kg x 1

Close Grip DB Press

55kg x 7

60kg x 2 x 7

Rock N Roll's

25kg x 7

Seated Low-High Row Machine

40kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 8

Mixed session today. Was a little cold in the Ironman pit to begin with so took a while warming up. The shirted bench was a bit hit and miss - I totally couldn't press the 240kg but then made 250kg and 255kg was probably my fastest rep of the day.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 15

80kg x 3 x 10

Tri Pushdown S/S with Reverse Pec Deck

6p / 5p x 15

7p / 6p x 15

7p / 6p x 10

Done. Nice and easy today


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa-Max Lower Week 2*

Chain Squats

65kg x 10

105kg + 100kg Chain x 3

Briefs on:

185kg + 100kg Chain x 1

225kg + 100kg Chain x 1

Suit bottoms on + belt:

285kg + 100kg Chain x 1

325kg + 100kg Chain x 1

325kg + 100kg Chain x failed half way

GHR on Hyperextension

20kg x 3 x 10

DB Side Bends

55kg x 2 x 6

Video of todays squats:






All went ok today  Back isn't too bad be had be wary of it. Bring on the comp


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome vid MArtin - I love how chuffed sean Price looks with himself afterwards (I'm sure he was going to break into a little jig).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

phys sam said:


> Awesome vid MArtin - I love how chuffed sean Price looks with himself afterwards (I'm sure he was going to break into a little jig).


Lol not far off, he actually looked at me then tried to rugby tackle me through the wall behind me! He gets pretty excited / angry depending upon whether he gets or misses lifts


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

good on him, what a great [email protected] feeling!

Out of interest (as I've never used chains, although get the principle) how much would the last guy do without a chain for one (he did 137.5 plus 100Kg chain)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

phys sam said:


> good on him, what a great [email protected] feeling!
> 
> Out of interest (as I've never used chains, although get the principle) how much would the last guy do without a chain for one (he did 137.5 plus 100Kg chain)


Well obviously it depends where your weaknesses lie in the lift.

His best full squat is around 185kg to give you an idea. He tends to get stuck at the bottom with straight weight so he's strong withthe accomodating resistance.

M


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks martin


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great vid Martin:thumbup1:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Great squats Martin, strong bastard!!! :beer:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys  I'll have to see what I can on the platform on the 28th - I'm hoping I should hit another 400


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The chains are weird really. I normally use heavy band tension (about 185kg) in my squat build up pre comp but trying something new with the chain as it allows more actual weight on the bar. I have found using bands has made me strong but it's so much different to squatting straight weight I never feel right on the day.

The chains have a horrible grounding effect and makes you feel slow going up. Time will tell if it has worked or not.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper - Deload 1*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

Old shirt on:

200kg x 1

220kg x fail

230kg x 1 (to chest)

Close Grip DB Press

40kg x 3 x 10

Skullcrushers

10kg each side x 10

15kg each side x 2 x 10

Done. Feeling weak and tired so the build up must have gone well!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (Deload 2)*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

80kg x 5

100kg x 6 x 3

Rock N Rolls

20kg x 3 x 10

Inverted BW Face Pulls on Oly Rings

3 x 12

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

5kg x 2 x 20

Nice and easy today. Feeling pretty fast which is a good sign


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (deload)*

Squats

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 2

225kg x 3 x 2

Hyperextensions

BW x 3 x 15

Band Ab Crunch

Green x 3 x 20

Easy deload session today. My back is wasted still so have no idea if I can deadlift or not in the comp next weekend but will see if it recovers in time. If not I'll just have to get 650kg+ out of my squat and bench and do a token 100kg deadlift to qualify for the British


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunday was the Northern Qualifier for the GPC/BPC.

I weighed in Sat at 99.6kg.

*Squats*

Warming up everything felt ok but the warm up bar was very slippy on my back. I decided to drop my first squat a little and take a bigger jump from my last opener to my first lift.

First Squat - 375kg Good lift. Fairly comfortable, not perfect but it counted.

Second Squat - 400kg Good lift Official PB Got the one I wanted and got white light for it. I asked for 410kg for my third but everyone talked me into having a go at...

Third Squat - 421kg for new British Record. Failed. It felt ok coming down but was just a bit too much for how my squat is right now. I'm glad I had a go though. It'll come next time.

*Bench Press*

As I warmed up on the bench I got major cramp in my lats and lower back. The pain was unbearable. I couldn't put my feet down on the floor to bench. Luckily for me Ben is a smart guy and had my doin a load of stretching to loosen a few things. Thank god for Ben -

First Bench - 230kg Good Lift. Painful to do but easy.

Second Bench - 245kg Good Lift. NEW PB Hard press and hurt alot but very pleased with it.

Third Bench - 255kg Good Lift! NEW PB!!!! Again it was agony to hold position on the bench and didn't get much use of my lats but amazed I got it

*Deadlifts*

Not sure how this would go so warmed up early to find out if my back injury was going to be a problem. Only needed 85kg or so to qualify for the British but it was feeling ok upto 260kg in the warm up room so I stuck with it as my opening weight to know I was getting a total..

First Deadlift - 260kg Good Lift.

Second Deadlift - 320kg Good Lift. Felt easy

Third - Passed. With all the problems I didn't was to risk going for a big deadlift or new PB. Saved for next time

So a 975kg total at 99.6kg. Pleased with it and know there is more there when I need it. Placed first in my class!

Massive thanks to Myprotein because without their supplements I wouldn't have got this far, they are second to none in every aspect. I wouldn't use anything else after the results I've had over the last year or so.

Also a big big thankyou to the ISD for all the help in training and competing. You guys rock.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> I tend to find anything that makes the lift more difficult in training tends to help my overall lifts on just weights. I havent experimented much yet with any aids but will put some of this in when back lifting properly again in a month or so:thumbup1:


Ah yes, equipment - been reading a few pages and am confused about briefs, shirts, bands etc. I've seen chains, they look scary, but I definitely need to learn the lingo :laugh:



martin brown said:


> Sunday was the Northern Qualifier for the GPC/BPC.
> 
> I weighed in Sat at 99.6kg.
> 
> ...


Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

great work martin, good luck in the finals


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done Martin!! some rather impressive lifting there


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not sure whether to love you or hate you :lol:

Impressive lifting. I can only dream...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys and girls! It was a good day all round really.

Wow, Cass thought you'd left lol

Here's a video of my best lifts -






Enjoy.

Oh and Darren - it was two years ago today that I did my first ever 300kg squat, 200kg bench and a 290kg deadlift. Just to put it in perspective for you :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

martin brown said:


> Thanks guys and girls! It was a good day all round really.
> 
> Wow, Cass thought you'd left lol
> 
> ...


Nice...I need a bendy back lol :lol: :thumb:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Thanks guys and girls! It was a good day all round really.
> 
> Wow, Cass thought you'd left lol
> 
> ...


That Deadlift looked **** easy! Came up fast and smooth, excellent lifting. :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Oh and Darren - it was two years ago today that I did my first ever 300kg squat, 200kg bench and a 290kg deadlift. Just to put it in perspective for you :thumb:


Oh well at least I out-pull you, comparatively :lol: And I've not done much in the kit, really.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Oh and Darren - it was two years ago today that I did my first ever 300kg squat, 200kg bench and a 290kg deadlift. Just to put it in perspective for you :thumb:


Please god tell me that you once had a sub 100kg bench? :lol:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Great lifting mate, squat is sick!!!! Looked good depth as well, really impressive, sure you will go over 900lb at Brits no trouble.

You feel strongest/most balanced with feet that far under you when you bench?? Or do you sacrifice some leg drive for a bigger arch? Whatever your doing is obviously working just curious.

PMSL at deadlift looked liked an easy opener!!

Strong all round lifting! good luck at Brits sure you will put up a huge total if you stay injury free!!!

PS has Ben lost weight, he seems to look a bit more streamlined in that vid!??


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

martin brown said:


> Benching in a shirt is nothing like a normal bench plane TBH.
> 
> Yes I touch alot lower - but that's for any weight. I don't see how you can change your groove dependant upon weight really, the only thing you can do is loosen the shirt to make it easier to touch and then jack it up when your going for bigger weights. This would alter the groove slightly.
> 
> ...


I train to touch a lighter weight eg 220kg and then train my groove higher to use more shirt to a board and only trying to touch with a heavyer weight on my second or third attempt at a contest. Can be tricky but touching higher gives more from the shirt and lower your wrists will take a beating but if train them to touch lower they will adapt 

Amazing lifting as always, cracking video


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Thanks guys and girls! It was a good day all round really.
> 
> Wow, Cass thought you'd left lol


Why did you think that?! Nope, still here, enjoy reading everyones journals, just don't seem to post as much really. I'm coming up to the NEC expo thing so I shall come say hi if your there :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome Lifting Martin.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> Great lifting mate, squat is sick!!!! Looked good depth as well, really impressive, sure you will go over 900lb at Brits no trouble.
> 
> You feel strongest/most balanced with feet that far under you when you bench?? Or do you sacrifice some leg drive for a bigger arch? Whatever your doing is obviously working just curious.
> 
> ...


I've been aiming for a bigger arch yes mate. With my long arms I need the shorter distance to have a chance of getting it off my chest really. Gotta even out my disadvantages I suppose.

The deadlift was easy. I opened at 260kg and took that as second. I've been nursing a lower back strain and didn't want to come home injured and out of training so didn;t really go for it.

Ben's been on a diet. It lasted a few days before I talked him into eating junk lol.



chris jenkins said:


> I train to touch a lighter weight eg 220kg and then train my groove higher to use more shirt to a board and only trying to touch with a heavyer weight on my second or third attempt at a contest. Can be tricky but touching higher gives more from the shirt and lower your wrists will take a beating but if train them to touch lower they will adapt
> 
> Amazing lifting as always, cracking video


I'll have to try touching a bit higher. My wrist do get sore as hell doing full bench.



Cass said:


> Why did you think that?! Nope, still here, enjoy reading everyones journals, just don't seem to post as much really. I'm coming up to the NEC expo thing so I shall come say hi if your there :thumbup1:


Yeah I'm doing the NEC comp. Not taking it too seriously though but I'll have a go 



mikex101 said:


> Awesome Lifting Martin.


Cheers mate


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Well it's Good Friday and time to get back into training!

*Lower*

SSB Squats

Bar x 10

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

150kg x 3 x 5

ISO Leg Press

160kg x 3 x 10

Single Leg RDL's (bar)

30kg x 3 x 10 each leg

Nice and easy to get back into it  Felt good to get some blood moving and felt like a cardio workout doing 5's lol.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Step Ups with DB's (15.5inch box)

20kg DB's x 2 x 20 each leg

Single leg RDL's

25kg 3 x 10 each leg

KB Snatches

16kg 2 x 25 each arm

+ a few decline twists with 10kg plate.

Wow that was hard today. My cardio has dropped alot recently and hopefully these wokrouts will attempt to put it somewhat right again. It sucks though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

DB Bench Press

20kg x 13

30kg x 3 x 20

Rock N Roll's

12.5kg x 3 x 20

Pulldowns

10p x 2 x 20

10p x 19

Rope Face Pulls

9p x 3 x 20

Lateral Raises

5kg x 3 x 20

Volume baby! Ouch it hurts.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> *RE Upper*
> 
> DB Bench Press
> 
> ...


Damn thats alot of volume! Good stuff mate


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (sort of)*

SSB Box Squat (to 12inch box, narrow stance)

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

150kg x 3

170kg x 2

190kg x 2 (belt)

210kg x 2

230kg x 2

Prowler Push

Prowler x 2

+40kg x 3 x 2

Band Ab Crunch on Smith

Green x 5 x 15

Man pushing that thing sucks big time! Luckily it wasn't just me thinking death had come for me.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey martin, having some issues with the bench press.

Was doing a mock 1rm comp style thing yesterday, so 1rm but like powerlifting rules in holding it, depth etc (had a mate to judge this, he was pretty strict with it all)

Managed at a bodyweight of 67.5kg

BB squat: 160kg x 1

Did this with knee wraps and nylon belt

Bench: 82.5kg x 1 (failed 85kg)

did this raw

Deads: 160kg x 1 (failed 165kg as I was too fatigued by this point, think I can do 170kg given a good day, I deadlift sumo so the intial part being the hardest wasnt happening)

Knee wraps and nylon belt again

What can I do to improve my bench? Its so off target looking at my other lifts!

Hoping to do a meet (first one) junior cat as im 18, but I would like to get my bench up to say 90kg to give me some chance.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Hey martin, having some issues with the bench press.
> 
> Was doing a mock 1rm comp style thing yesterday, so 1rm but like powerlifting rules in holding it, depth etc (had a mate to judge this, he was pretty strict with it all)
> 
> ...


You need to keep training a follow a decent plan. It's almost that simple. Your 18, you need to spend some time under the bar and keep training, rest well and eat right.

Your bench isn't bad. My bench was always my weakest lift - you just have to keep working at it 

None of your lifts are bad - enter a comp and you'll learn alot and it will also be a good thing for your training because you will have a set goal.

I'll take a look through your journal when I get chance 

M


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> You need to keep training a follow a decent plan. It's almost that simple. Your 18, you need to spend some time under the bar and keep training, rest well and eat right.
> 
> Your bench isn't bad. My bench was always my weakest lift - you just have to keep working at it
> 
> ...


Thanks martin 

Yeah your right, just need to keep it up I guess, only one way to go anyway and that up!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Merat - you need to find what works for you.

I have long arms but strong triceps so I close bench everything. Oh and I have a bw of 90kg and a bench of 95kg so you do not have anything to worry about on your bench.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

M_at said:


> Merat - you need to find what works for you.
> 
> I have long arms but strong triceps so I close bench everything. Oh and I have a bw of 90kg and a bench of 95kg so you do not have anything to worry about on your bench.


Thanks for that mate, yeh my arms are not long but find a closer than usual grip does help (prob due to strong triceps like you stated?)

Sorry martin for hijacking your thread like this!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Chain Bench Press

60kg x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 8

100kg + 4 chains x 3

120kg + 5 chains x 1

140kg + 5 chains x 1

150kg + 5 chains x 1

155kg + 5 chains x 1

140kg + 5 chains x 3

Incline DB Press

45kg x 7

50kg x 7

55kg x 7

Chest Supported Row

50kg x 7

60kg x 3 x 7

First heavy upper session back. My biceps are hurtin a little still after Thursday's pulldowns so wasn't sure how today would go. Not too bad in the end


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice going mate! How heavy are the chains you use? Also what are the benefits in using them on max effort lifts?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Nice going mate! How heavy are the chains you use? Also what are the benefits in using them on max effort lifts?


The chains are 6kg each so total 60kg with 5 a side. Not quite all the chain is lifted though.

They are good for max work as it allows alot of work for triceps but doesnt mess my shoulders up as much as straight bar work. For advanced lifters chains and bands can be very beneficial.

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Step Ups

30kg Bar x 3 x 20 each leg

Single Leg RDL's

30kg x 3 x 10 each leg

KB Snatches

16kg x 25 each arm


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

DB Press

20kg x 10

32kg x 6

40kg x 20

40kg x 16

40kg x 15

DB Row (elbows out)

40kg x 2 x 8

Rock N Roll's

12kg x 20

14kg x 2 x 20

Lateral Raises

8kg x 3 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

14inch Deadlift

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

142.5kg x 3

182.5kg x 1 (belt on)

222.5kg x 1

262.5kg x 1

302.5kg x 1

KB Swings

48kg x 5 x 15

Band Ab Crunch

Black x 5 x 15

My hands are sore after todays deads. I always struggle at this height, lower and my legs give me alot more speed, higher and my hips cam do more.

Anyway, managed ok and did what I set out to do. The accessory work was good.

Starting to feel like it's coming back after competing :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Martin,

Do you see much of Dai? Ever meet him up for a sesh?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Do you see much of Dai? Ever meet him up for a sesh?


No mate not seen him recently. Last time was at Winter Giants strongman end of last year I think.

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Reverse Green Band Bench Press

140kg x 2 x 10

180kg x 5

200kg x 3

220kg x 1

230kg x fail

220kg x DNA - shoulder didn't feel right...

DB Press - DNA

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 8

10p x 3 x 8

Chest Supported Row

50kg x 7

50kg x 7

55kg x 7

60kg x 7

Bad session today. Not sure what went wrong, couldn't get the bench to feel right althoug my shoulder doesn't feel sore or wrong in anyway. Just wasn't happening. Got too much on my mind with holiday on Thurs and hoping we are ok for flying.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

martin brown said:


> holiday on Thurs and hoping we are ok for flying.


That must be a right pita, whats the recompense situation if you can't go???

Have a few mates stuck all over the world atm, lucky bastards:lol:

When do they expect this dust to clear??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> That must be a right pita, whats the recompense situation if you can't go???
> 
> Have a few mates stuck all over the world atm, lucky bastards:lol:
> 
> When do they expect this dust to clear??


I have no idea mate, flights can be refunded but I'm not sure about our accomodation or transfers etc as it's not a package holiday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Back to business....

Been on holiday for a week and now I'm back and have to get myself into gear for the upcoming competitions at the NEC and then the British finals not too long after.

*
ME Lower (75% ish)*

Squat (walked out)

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

185kg x 1

225kg x 1

265kg x 1

Deadlift

100kg x 2

140kg x 2

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

Prone Hamstring Curl Machine

10p x 8

14p x 3 x 8

Reverse Band Oblique Crunches

Black x 3 x 10 each side

Band Abs on Preacher Bench

Green x 3 x 10

Didn't expect too much today after the week I've had, and wasn't surprised that everything felt a little heavy. Will be back upto speed next week.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

100kg x 2 x 5

140kg x 3

Shirt on:

180kg x 3 (3 Board)

220kg x 1 (2 Board)

220kg x 1.5 (2 Board)

DB Press

47.5kg x 10

47.5kg x 9

47.5kg x 8

Rock N Roll's

22.5kg x 3 x 10

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 10

50kg x 2 x 10

Face Pulls

10p x 2 x 15

Well that was pants today. My bodyweight is down a fair bit after holiday and it's affecting my strength significantly. Two weeks to get it back


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Band GM's

Green x 20

Black x 3 x 20

Axle RDL's

a bit x 15

more (75kg ish) x 3 x 15

Band Crunches from top of rack

Green x 3 x 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3 x 3

Seated axle press (no back support)

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

Tricep press down

5p x 3 x 20

Reverse pec deck (upper back/rear delt)

6p x 3 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Suspended Concentric GM's with SSB

Bar x 10

70kg x 8

110kg x 3

150kg x 1

170kg x 1

190kg x 1

230kg x 1

250kg x 1

Deficit Deadlift (stood on a plate- all raw)

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 3

240kg x 2 x 3

GHR's on Hyperextension

20kg x 3 x 10

Band Crunch on Preacher Curl

Green x 3 x 10

DB Hammer Curls

10kg x 15

15kg x 3 x 10

Good session today, back into the swin of things. Just hope Monday's bench wil go the same way and may have some hope of a half decent push/pull at the Fitness Expo :thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

GM's with the SSB are insanely hard, very impressive weight on those!!!

What day are you lifting on at the expo mate?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

200kg x 1 (3 Board)

220kg x 1 (2 Board)

240kg x 1 (1 Board)

250kg x 0 lost it...

DB Press

55kg x 7

60kg x 2 x 6

DB Rock N Roll's

22.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 7

22.5kg x 10

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

55kg x 10

Bent Over Flyes

10kg x 3 x 12


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Lower*

Band GM's

Green x 20

Black x 3 x 20

Band Abs on Smith

Green x 3 x 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> GM's with the SSB are insanely hard, very impressive weight on those!!!
> 
> What day are you lifting on at the expo mate?


Yeah they are pretty tough. We hung the bar in chains to just below waist level and went up first. Really tough to get it going at the start 

I should be lifting Sunday I hope mate, doing some work with Myprotein on their stand on Sat so will the there both days.

Are you lifting?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> what are rock n rolls Martin, are they like rolling tricep extensions?


Yes mate they are the same thing


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah they are pretty tough. We hung the bar in chains to just below waist level and went up first. Really tough to get it going at the start
> 
> I should be lifting Sunday I hope mate, doing some work with Myprotein on their stand on Sat so will the there both days.
> 
> Are you lifting?


No not lifting, only flat benched twice this year, old bicep tendon tear is playing up. Will prob be off to watch on the sat though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> No not lifting, only flat benched twice this year, old bicep tendon tear is playing up. Will prob be off to watch on the sat though.


That's a shame pal, you'd have been well in contention for biggest bench of the weekend 

As my training has shown, I'm not too ready for it either. To make thing worse my shoulder is causing me some pain today too.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

martin brown said:


> That's a shame pal, you'd have been well in contention for biggest bench of the weekend
> 
> As my training has shown, I'm not too ready for it either. To make thing worse my shoulder is causing me some pain today too.


I'm sure you will manage a decent bench along with a big deadlift (after seeing how fast the 320 went up at qualifier!!). On for some big numbers come British/Worlds:beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dig be there on the Sunday too, Matt and I will be there


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Dig be there on the Sunday too, Matt and I will be there


Only off down for one day mate if i go and looking like the sat at the moment, might change though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well the big boys are lifting on the Sunday I believe, and that's when the strongman is, too.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

I`m under the impression the strongman is on on the sat :confused1:

That might be just the U105`s tho ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

\ said:


> I`m under the impression the strongman is on on the sat :confused1:
> 
> That might be just the U105`s tho ?


I think it's the amateur event on the Saturday with the pros on the Sunday.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I think it's the amateur event on the Saturday with the pros on the Sunday.


according to sugdenbarbell thats correct, and a few from there are competing in it so they should know!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

100kg + Doubled Blue Bands (half over) x 1

120kg + Doubled Blue Bands (half over) x 1

140kg + Doubled Blue Bands (half over) x 1

160kg + Doubled Blue Bands (half over) x 3 x 1

Hanging Leg Raise + Pike

3 x 6

DB Side Bends

40kg x 3 x 8 each side

DB Curls

10kg x 8

15kg x 3 x 8

Done. Last lower body training before the push/pull next weekend at the NEC. My deadlift feels ok, my back still isn't quite 100% after the injury but I hope for a deadlift PB or close to it next Sunday.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Upper*

Speed Bench Press

60kg + pink bands (half over) x 3 x 5

80kg + pink bands (half over) x 1 x 3

100kg + pink bands (half over) x 5 x 3

DB Rock N Roll's

12.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 3 x 15

Done. Off to wach a few lads in the gym in the Nabba North West now


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hay martin, how often do you deload?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Gza1 said:


> Hay martin, how often do you deload?


Lol, only when I have a comp the following week or I have to due to injury 

I very rarely deload for the sake of it. Some weeks if I'm not feeling it I'll take it easy on the weight but never really planned. I don't think we work that robotically TBH.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Full Body Training - *

Had a training day with Michol Dalcourt who is a Human Movement Specialist from Canada. Was very interesting, had some good ideas and taught me all about his new gym addition - a ViPR. It's a bit like a rubber strongman log but very versatile.

So loads of lateral lunges, transverse work and rotation stuff with a few deep squats thrown in too. Maybe not ideal 4 days before a comp but it was an amazing day and good listening to someone who really understands how the body works.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck with the comp this weekend, Martin. I am there on Sunday. If I see you on the MP stand, I will come over for a chat:thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> loved the rock n rolls! triceps haven't hurt like this in a long time! (one rep shy of failure)


Am so glad this journal has reminded me of those - awesome exercise that for some random reason I've not done in years and had forgotten about (despite it helping my triceps no end when I did do them).

Just wanted to say good luck for the contest... not that you need it Martin, am sure you'll do well anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DAZ4966 said:


> Good luck with the comp this weekend, Martin. I am there on Sunday. If I see you on the MP stand, I will come over for a chat:thumbup1:


Ok mate, I will be on the Myprotein stand on Sat if anyone wants to say hello - I may be around a little on Sunday but will be competing most of the day at the BPC Bench Press and Deadlift Championships so come give me a shout there!



Dtlv74 said:


> Am so glad this journal has reminded me of those - awesome exercise that for some random reason I've not done in years and had forgotten about (despite it helping my triceps no end when I did do them).
> 
> Just wanted to say good luck for the contest... not that you need it Martin, am sure you'll do well anyway :thumbup1:


Cheers matey


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*BODYPOWER EXPO - BPC PUSH & PULL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

I'm back. It was a great event and very busy. The Myprotein stand absolutely rocked! Was very good to meet everyone and have a 7 year old lad kick my behind on the Nintendo Wii lol.

Right lifting-

Weighed in at 105.8kg with zero weight cut.

Bench Press

1st Attempt - 230kg Fail

2nd Attempt - 230kg Fail

3rd Attempt - 245kg Fail

Wow it wasn't happening today! I think a few factors stopped me doing well and I can change things for the British. My bodyweight was down alot from my normal comp day weight and I was pretty dehydrated with the heat. No excuses though - this is a game where you get out what you put in and I have been off training, on holiday and taking it easy for the last 6 weeks or so.

Deadlift

1st Attempt - 300kg Pass!

2nd Attempt - 332.5kg Fail

I was close with the 332.5kg which would have been a pb. Will hopefully get a little vid up in next few days. I passed a third attempt as I had nothing to gain and didn't want to get hurt. Deadlift was quite good considering how badly the bench press went.

Onwards and upwards to the BPC British finals on 18th July. No more taking it easy, the beast is about to be awoken.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gutted it didn't go as planned - but there's always something to learn from such things, and indicators of how to do things better... and if it serves to fire you up fully for the BPC finals in july then today could work out as having a positive outcome in the end.

Onwards and upwards my friend


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab / Moving around a bit...*

Did some kettlebell work today for around 40 minutes consisting of:

Double overhead figure 8's

Snatches

Swings

Single arm swings outside body

Bottom up presses

Prone + movements for shoulder stability

Was good to get moving again


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 2 x 5

100kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3 (approx 9 mins)

DB Rock n Roll's

20kg x 3 x 15

DB Row (Elbows out)

40kg x 3 x 10

DB Lateral Raises

7kg x 3 x 15

Rope Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 12

Good fast session today  Feel sick afterwards only having short rests lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Box Squats (12.5inch box + foam)

Bar + blue bands x 10

65kg + blue bands x 10

105kg + blue bands x 3

165kg + blue bands x 1

Briefs + belt on:

245kg + blue bands x 1

305kg + blue bands x 1

Deficit Deadlifts (stood on 2 x 20kg rubber plates)

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 3

Single Arm KB Swings Outside Body

24kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Hanging Leg Raises

2 x 8

Good session today. Kept volume down and didn't push it although the 305 squat was slow on the way up. Need to keep eating plenty and get my BW back and everything will return to normal again!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Aha you got over the 300 as planned - nice work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Back to work...

Raw Close Grip Bench

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 1

165kg x 1

170kg x 1

JM Press

30kg x 7

40kg x 7

50kg x 5

55kg x 3 x 5

Hammer Row (single arm)

20kg x 7

40kg x 7

60kg x 3 x 7

Chin Ups on Rope

x 5

x 3

x 2

Lateral Raises

12.5kg x 3 x 10

Seated DB Clean / Cuban Press

10kg x 3 x 10 continuous

Good session today with Scotty. Was pleased with how it went


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlift (against doubled pink bands - half over)

60kg x 8

60kg x 3 (bands added here)

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 8 x 1 (20 secs rest between each set)

KB Single Arm Swings (outside of body)

16kg x 3 x 15 per arm

Spread Eagle Crunches

16kg KB x 3 x 15

Felt tired today and busy at work. Got enough done and felt it afterwards so can't complain.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 8

60kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3 (approx 8 mins)

DB Rock N Roll's

20kg x 3 x 15

DB Rows (elbows out)

42.5kg x 3 x 10

Lat Raises

7.5kg x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Trained pretty quick today and got nicely out of breath, pumped and boiling in the heat  Enjoyed it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (squat test - 90% ish no wraps)*

Free Squat

65kg x 10

105kg x 5

185kg x 2 (briefs + belt on)

245kg x 1

285kg x 1 (suit bottoms)

325kg x 1

375kg x 1 (straps up loose)

GM's with SSB (out in the sun)

70kg x 8

110kg x 8

150kg x 2 x 8

Kettlebell Snatches

24kg x 3 x 8 each arm

toyed with the idea of using the 48kg so did a few high pulls but chickened out

Windmills

16kg x 5 each arm

24kg x 2 x 5 each arm

Hanging Leg Raises

BW x 3 x 8

Done. It was pretty hot today and we were all sweating alot. Was a good workout and me and Scotty blasted on through the kettlebell work pretty quickly. Enjoyed it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't really read your journal before mate, but clicked that first vid and very very good lifts, impressed to say the least. Also on the side link of that video there was this video:






Oh My God... Blew my load...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Haven't really read your journal before mate, but clicked that first vid and very very good lifts, impressed to say the least. Also on the side link of that video there was this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Yeah, I'm not sure who she is but if anyone knows her....lol.

There are a few stupid vids like that on youtube - kind of like soft porn disguised as gym instruction!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Chain Bench (medium grip)

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 5

80kg + 5 chains x 3

100kg + 5 chains x 3

120kg + 5 chains x 3

130kg + 5 chains x 3

140kg + 5 chains x fail

JM Press

40kg x 8

50kg x 7

60kg x 7

65kg x 7

60kg x 7

Hammer Row (single arm)

60kg x 7

65kg x 7

70kg x 7

Chest Sup Row

40kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 5

DB Lat Raises

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 2 x 10

Good fast session today. Was close with the 140kg bench which is around 200kg at the top and 160kg-ish at bottom. Feeling good in training bench now so I hope this will transfer well when I get back into a shirt.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg + Pink Bands x 2 x 5

100kg + Pink Bands x 3

140kg + Pink Bands x 1

150kg + Pink Bands x 8 x 1 (20 secs between each set)

KB Swings Outside Body

24kg x 3 x 15 each arm

Leg Press (swing type)

140kg x 3 x 10

A bit of messing around with single leg and single arm swings + 15 snatches each side...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 10

80kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3 (~60 secs rest)

Rock N Roll's

20kg x 5 x 15

Db Rows (elbows out)

45kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Lat Raises

7.5kg x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Fairly pleased with today. The bench speed is improving well and the rock n rolls are getting much easier. Felt a bit sick training fast still but all is on it's way up so I'm not complaining.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Axle Deadlift

92.5kg x 2 x 10

132.5kg x 5

172.5kg x 3

212.5kg x 1

232.5kg x 1

252.5kg x 1

262.5kg x 1

Sumo SLDL's (DL Bar)

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3 x 5

KB Swings

48kg x 5 x 15

Floor Wipers

60kg x 3 x 12

Taking it fairly easy today before the serious stuff starts over next two weeks or so for the British. Wasn't easy though by any means!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Bands

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 3

80kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 3

100kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

120kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

125kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

127.5kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

130kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

135kg + Doubled Blue Bands x 1

JM Press

40kg x 7

60kg x 5 x 7

Hammer Rows

60kg x 7

70kg x 7

80kg x 7

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 10

47.5kg x 2 x 10

Lat Raises

12.5kg x 3 x 10

Good solid session today. Feeling stronger in the bench now each week. Not sure how much the bands added but they were pretty heavy that's for sure...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlift

60kg + Doubled Pink Bands x 2 x 8

100kg + Doubled Pink Bands x 3

140kg + Doubled Pink Bands x 1

160kg + Doubled Pink Bands x 8 x 1 (20 secs rest)

Leg Press

140kg x 3 x 15

Band Ab Crunch

Green Band x 5 x 20

Done


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 5

80kg + 3 chains x 3

80kg + 4 chains x 2

80kg + 5 chains x 9 x 3

Seated OH DB Press

20kg x 3 x 12

20kg x 2 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 15

Seated Hammer Pulldown/Row

40kg x 3 x 15

Cable Row

12p x 2 x 10

Good solid fast session today


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Martin, all looks like it is going well. Good luck for the British. Also I do not know what some of the exercises are that you do e.g. Bench Vs Bands, JM Press and Rock and Rolls are just some of the ones I don't know.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello Martin, all looks like it is going well. Good luck for the British. Also I do not know what some of the exercises are that you do e.g. Bench Vs Bands, JM Press and Rock and Rolls are just some of the ones I don't know.


Thanks, it's feeling ok at the minute.

Id you don;t get some exercises just type them in youtube - plenty of videos of all the stuff I do on there


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Suspended GM's

Bar x 2 x 10

70kg x 8

110kg x 3

150kg x 1

190kg x 1

230kg x 1

250kg x 1`

Wide SLDL's

140kg x 5

200kg x 2 x 5

220kg x 5

Ab Crunch on Preacher Curl

Green band x 10

Green + Pink x 2 x 6-8 ish

Green x 2 x 10

Quite a short simple session today before the circa max squats next week. It didn't warrant a deload but didn't want to go too crazy today either.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work Martin 

any comps you competing in soon?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Nice work Martin
> 
> any comps you competing in soon?


Cheers mate. Yes I'm doing the BPC/GPC British in four weeks time. Are you comin down to watch?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Cheers mate. Yes I'm doing the BPC/GPC British in four weeks time. Are you comin down to watch?


nice! didnt want to mention it yet on the forums till I had competed, but dave let me compete in it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> ha didnt want to mention it yet on the forums till I had competed, but dave let me compete in it


Really? Nice one. It'll do you the world of good! It gives you something solid to work on once you have competed. The best thing you can do


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Really? Nice one. It'll do you the world of good! It gives you something solid to work on once you have competed. The best thing you can do


Yeah so true, deff looking forward to it, nice stepping stone to push myself from


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be in the audience shouting abuse  Got my form last week but giving it a miss.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just looked in here, im thinking about starting to train for strength (even though im dieting) so will have a good look through here to see how one of the best does it, and take a few tips.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> just looked in here, im thinking about starting to train for strength (even though im dieting) so will have a good look through here to see how one of the best does it, and take a few tips.


Cheers. My biggest tip is follow a plan! Although my training may appear random at a glance it isn't. Virtually everything I do is for a reason - I try not to waste any tme doing anything that won't make me stronger.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 2

160kg x 1

Shirt on to 2-board:

220kg x 2

240kg x 2

260kg x 1

DB Press

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 2 x 5

Hammer Row

60kg x 7

80kg x 2 x 7

DB Rock N Rolls

25kg x 7

30kg x 3 x 7

Face Pulls

11p x 15

12p x 15

13p x 15

Back in the shirt and back to some decent weights again. Everything felt a little strange to begin with but soon felt good again and I was pleased with the speed of the 240kg x 2 and the 260kg x 1 was a PB.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Cheers. My biggest tip is follow a plan! Although my training may appear random at a glance it isn't. Virtually everything I do is for a reason - I try not to waste any tme doing anything that won't make me stronger.


yes im going to follow the wendlers 5/3/1 routine and hopefully will help me allot.

good lifts there by the way, i cant even deadlift the top weights your using (yet)


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done on the Bench PB Martin, things look like there going very well for you, long may it

continue mate:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> yes im going to follow the wendlers 5/3/1 routine and hopefully will help me allot.
> 
> good lifts there by the way, i cant even deadlift the top weights your using (yet)


Good choice. Just stick to it as it's designed and you cant go wrong  We all start somewhere. It's where you get to that counts :thumb:



tel3563 said:


> Well done on the Bench PB Martin, things look like there going very well for you, long may it
> 
> continue mate:thumbup1:


Cheers pal. After such a bad day at the NEC Expo I've steppd everything up a gear. Hopefully this will pay off at the British but I'm still a little nervous about the bench after not getting any in last time.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

KB Swings

16kg x 50

RDL's

100kg x 3 x 15

Ham Curl Machine

8p x 3 x 15

Standing Band Ab Crunch on Cable Crossover

Green x 5 x 20

Band Obliques

Green x 3 x 15 each side

Far too hot to do any serious lifting today! Just pumped some blood around ready for Friday's heavy squatting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

nice Job Martin. Weights are looking good, how they feeling?

Might be going down to your comp with Dot Shaw if i can get the time off. be good to see a few of you lot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> 260!! Whats a good alternative to the rock n rolls (love them by the way)? Thinking of changing to cable pulldowns for a few weeks.


JM press,

Tate Press

:thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> 260!! :thumb: Nice one mate.
> 
> How often do you change up your assistance? I'm totally happy with my assistance but think its time to change exercises up a bit. Whats a good alternative to the rock n rolls (love them by the way)? Thinking of changing to cable pulldowns for a few weeks.


Ta matey.

I tend to change assistance exercises every 3-6 weeks. Probably 6 is better really to give chance to get stronger in the exercise.

Other good tricep exercises for reps are:

Skull crushers

JM Press (look on youtube for tech)

Pushdowns (not great as main tricep work though)

Close grip bench

Close grip Incline

Neutral grip DB press


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> nice Job Martin. Weights are looking good, how they feeling?
> 
> Might be going down to your comp with Dot Shaw if i can get the time off. be good to see a few of you lot.


Not feeling too bad. My strength out of the shirt has been feeling good so was hoping it'll tranfer back to shirted bench. It felt strange but not heavy really so a good sign.

Cool, will be a good comp so get down. Even if just to watch me get/fail some new records lol



ruaidhri said:


> Well it's been either 5 or 6 weeks so perfect time to change.
> 
> I'll change to CG for a while.
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate. keep with it and it will pay off


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 5 chains x 2 x 10

40kg + 5 chains x 5

60kg + 6 chains x 1

70kg + 6 chains x 9 x 3

Seated OH DB Press

20kg x 4 x 12

20kg x 9

Tri Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 15

Seated Hammer Row/Pulldown

40kg x 3 x 15

Speed on the bench is coming on well. It seems to be workin for us for now. My forearms are prety fried at the minute but sat with ice now so hopefully will be fine for some heavy squats tomorrow


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa-Max Lower Week 1*

Box Squats (14inch)

Bar + 5 chains x 10

65kg + 5 chains x 2 x 5

105kg + 6 chains x 3

briefs + belt on:

185kg + 6 chains x 1

225kg + 7 chains x 1

suit bottoms on:

285kg + 7 chains x 2

305kg + 7 chains x 2

Wide SLDL's

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

GHR's on Hyper

20kg x 3 x 12

Band Ab Crunch on Preacher

Green x 5 x 10

Squats went ok today. Last set was a little messy but both reps came up ok - cut the depth a bit too short though. Feeling it now lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Am I sad for reading the whole journal? I dunno but its been really, really informative, good job buddy.

Would you still recomend a read on westside's website for a strength routine? I've recently been playing around with what I thought would work but not making much progress!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

WWR said:


> Am I sad for reading the whole journal? I dunno but its been really, really informative, good job buddy.
> 
> Would you still recomend a read on westside's website for a strength routine? I've recently been playing around with what I thought would work but not making much progress!


Lol, cheers mate. Hope you enjoyed it 

Yes I think between the Westside articles and the article over on EliteFTS.com you can learn more than you'll ever need to know about training for strength/sport.

Now I'm not sure I'd recommend you jump into a Westside routine as a novice though - it can be a good idea to get good at the big three lifts first using a 5 x 5 routine or something similar. Westside also takes alot of learning about yourself and requires alot of manipulation of execrcises etc so unles you have access to different bars, chains, bands, etc it can b difficult to develop enough variety.

M


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Lol, cheers mate. Hope you enjoyed it
> 
> Yes I think between the Westside articles and the article over on EliteFTS.com you can learn more than you'll ever need to know about training for strength/sport.
> 
> ...


Yep, shortly after I posted my comment I had a look on a few articles on westside and there is no why i can do any of that in the current comercial gym i'm in!

I concider myself weak as fcuk lol so i think the 5x5 would probably be a starting point.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5x5 is excellent for new starters - I used it for about 8 months and loved every workout. Learned a lot, built a lot of strength and a good foundation for tinkering with other training styles.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

230kg x 1

250kg x 1 (2 board)

260kg x 1 (1 board)

265kg x 1 (1 board)

DB Rock N Roll's

22.5kg x 3 x 10

Seated Hammer Row

60kg x 7

70kg x 2 x 7

Rope Face Pulls

12p x 15

14p x 2 x 15

Elbows Out DB Extensions

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 2 x 10

Good session for me today. The 180kg raw is a PB, and so was the 260kg and 265kg to 1 board. My weight is up and it really helps me bench :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i never thought a shirt could add so much on to your lifts, 50kg increase on bench is mental.

excellent lifting.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Swing Leg Press

80kg x 5 x 15

GHR's on Hyper

BW x 2 x 15

BW x 8

Standing Band Ab Crunch

Green x 3 x 20

Nice easy recovery session today.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> Do you fully lock out at the bottom of a GHR? I think I go too low at the bottom, did them yesterday and my right hamstring's in agony today.


Yeah pretty much straight legged at the bottom mate. Keep with it - they'll get stronger!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thursday 1st July

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 5 chains x 10

40kg + 5 chains x 5

60kg + 5 chains x 2

60kg + 7 chains x 9 x 3

Seated OH DB Press

20kg x 5 x 12

Tri Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 15

Felt a little sick in the heat today and still have tendonitis in my forearms so left it there and dropped the back work. Big squats tomorrow and nearly all the hard work is done.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower - Circa Max Week 2 *

Box Squats (14inch box)

65kg x 10

65kg + 6 chains x 5

105kg + 6 chains x 3

Briefs + belt on:

185kg + 6 chains x 1

225kg + 8 chains x 1

Suit bottoms:

285kg + 8 chains x 1

305kg + 8 chains x 1

325kg + 8 chains x 1

GHR's on Hyper

20kg x 3 x 12

Band Abs on Preacher Curl Bench

Green x 3 x 15

Standing Band Obliques

+ 25kg Db x 3 x 10 each side

Good solid squat session today. Everything felt good enough. The final set was very hard and a little shaky with my balance but came up. The two main sets with suit bottoms were about // but couldn't quite touch the 14 inch box.

Good squats from both training partners today too, everyone is coming on nicely.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper - Deload (ish)*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

Old Shirt on:

200kg x 1 (2 board)

220kg x 1 (1 board)

230kg x 1 (to chest)

Db Rock N Roll's

20kg x 7

25kg x 7

27.5kg x 3 x 7

Hammer Rows

50kg x 7

60kg x 2 x 7

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 3 x 10

Done. Happy with today as bench went well and confident about where I want to open next week at the British finals. All the hard work is now doen training wise, just a couple of easy deload sessions later this week


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Next week?? It's two weeks away...

What fat-filled sugary treats do you want for after?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Actually it's next week assuming weeks start on Mondays. It's under 2 weeks away now.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah next week - a week Sunday 

My weeks run Monday - Sunday lol not sure about your weeks Darren!

Treat wise I'm good ta ha ha, all the treats will be eaten post weigh in on Sat assuming I make the 100's.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My week also starts on Monday but last week has thrown me slightly... competing on a Friday and then having Monday off... Confused Bear is confused.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Upper*

Bench Press

Bar + 3 chains x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 5

60kg + 3 chains x 3

80kg + 3 chains x 6 x 3

DB Press

25kg x 3 x 15

Tri Pushdowns

5p x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Done. Last upper body workout - everything felt heavy lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> *Deload Upper*
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Nice work mate! just finished my last session yesterday, might see you at the weigh ins


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Lower*

Squat

65kg + 3 chains x 2 x 6

105kg + 3 chains x 3

Belt + briefs:

185kg + 3 chains x 2

205kg + 3 chains x 3 x 2

Standing Abs

Green Band x 3 x 15

Done. No more training now just recovery work. Time to eat, rest and get stronger


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Nice work mate! just finished my last session yesterday, might see you at the weigh ins


Thanks pal.

Yeah come say hello if you see me. I'll be in my own little world no doubt :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi mate, just wanted to say well done, you were immense yesterday!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Martin, you're a gentleman and an amazing athlete. Well done.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done Marts, fantastic squat buddy, trying to imagine doing that in the gym with 9.5

plates a side:eek:

I'd think they were crackers:laugh:

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome total, well done!!! impressive lifts all round esp squat!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Hi mate, just wanted to say well done, you were immense yesterday!


Thanks pal  I will comment in your journal



dmcc said:


> Martin, you're a gentleman and an amazing athlete. Well done.


Cheers bro. Good to meet you again. Next tiem I hope you're back lifting again!



tel3563 said:


> Well done Marts, fantastic squat buddy, trying to imagine doing that in the gym with 9.5
> 
> plates a side:eek:
> 
> ...


Cheer Tel. It's 9 and 3/4's though ha ha!



Dig said:


> Awesome total, well done!!! impressive lifts all round esp squat!


Thanks mate. It all went as I had hoped so couldn't have asked for more. Certainly makes up for bombing at the NEC


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*2010 BPC / GPC British Finals*

Right, where to start...

Weighed in on Sat at 102.8kg. The plan was to lift in the 100kg class but I was feeling rough and really couldn't have got my weight down more. So the 110's it had to be.

Sunday

*Squat*

Warm ups felt ok, nothing was hurting too much and everything felt fairly normal so kept with my origianl plan:

1st Attempt - 380kg - good lift. It was a little shaky on the way down but flew up for three white lights.

2nd Attempt - 410kg - good lift. 10kg PB!! Felt better on the way down, was fairly hard coming up but got three whites and flet like I had more there.

3rd Attempt - 417.5kg - I unracked the bar and something didn't feel right. Not sure if I was off centre or had my feet wrong but couldn't stand still with it and lost it. I was offered anther attmept at it but passed saving myself for later.

*Bench Press*

Warm ups felt pretty heavy this time. Got into shirt and thins seemed ok so went:

1st Attempt - 230kg - good lift. Phew, I'm safe. This is what I failed in May.

2nd Attempt - 252.5kg - good lift. Fairly easy and pleased I got it.

3rd Attempt - 260kg - good lift. Three white lights and felt pretty good. Not sure I had much more in there so probably a wise choice of weight.

This put me at a 670kg subtotal....

*Deadlift*

By the time I was deadlifting it was late, it had been a long day and I was tired. I knew what I needed for a 1000kg total but wasn't sure I had it in me. I also knew it would be very close on the overall placings and going for something and not getting it would blow my chances. Luckily I got some help from the world's bst deadlifter Andy Bolton....

1st Attempt - 300kg - good lift. I was sick pre lift but just swallowed it and carried on 

2nd Attempt - 330kg - No attempt.

3rd Attempt - 330kg - good lift, three whites! 5kg full comp PB 

TOTAL 1000kg!!!!

Finally got my 1000  I was over the moon and so pleased. Massive thankyou to my missus Lu for her support, Ben my handler on the day for all his help, Myprotein.co.uk for their sponsorship and allowing me to be a part of the UK's best supplement company, Team ISD for all the training dedication, everyone at Ironman bodybuilding centre - especially Jon Bridge, Andy Bolton for the knowledge and faith in my deadlift, Dave Bulldog Beattie, the list is endless!

This placed me first in the 110kg class and also Best Overall Lifter, Best Heavyweight Squat and Best Heavyweight Deadlift!!!

Video of my best lifts -


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on the 1000kg total and first place!

Very impressive lifts and you still looked like you definitely had more in you on the squat and the deadlift.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Jesus Martin, thats some weight youve shifted. Well done.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

That vid is awesome martin, very awe inspiring:thumb:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

1000kg! what a milestone!!! :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Cheers bro. Good to meet you again. Next tiem I hope you're back lifting again!


I think I'm out for the rest of the year, though I'll do Lee's DL comp in December. I have a new target to chase :thumb:


----------



## wof_dave (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome lifts bud, congtats


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well I'm feeling a little recovered now so hit the gym today:

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 15

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

165kg x 3

170kg x 2 (failed third - lost my feet)

JM Press

30kg x 10

40kg x 3 x 10

Seated Low-to-high Row

30kg x 10

40kg x 2 x 10

Done. Nice and simple today to get back into it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Movement*

Farmers Walk

90kg x 2 x 30m

DB Snatches

40kg x 3

50kg x 2 x 3 each arm

Sandbag Step Ups

60kg x 2 x 10 each leg

Decline Sit Ups

BW x 3 x 15

Wow that was hard. I'm tired today and its very humid but it killed me!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

40kg + 3 chains x 2 x 15

80kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3

Standing OH Log Press

36kg x 10

56kg x 3 x 10

Tri Pushdowns

5p x 3 x 20

DB Curls

7.5kg x 15

10kg x2 x 15

That's all for today. I'm pretty sore from Mon and Tues workouts after afew weeks off around the comp so wasn't for pushing it. Will up th chain weight over the next two weeks of the wave on speed bench to get me back where I want to be.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

Squats

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 1

185kg x 1

Yoke

130kg x 40m

210kg x 20m

KB Snatches (right arm only)

24kg x 10

48kg x 1

48kg x 3

Floor Wipers

60kg x 3 x 8

KB Windmills

24kg x 5 each side

Mixed bag of training today. The plan was to do some reps with the raw squats but nothings feeling too great after comp so left it at a single. Went outsdie to do yoke and it started raining heavy so had to stop that.

Good news though I finally plucked up the courage to snatch the 48kg kettlebell and it wasn't so bad. Just the hold at the top is a little scary for the shoulder socket.

Will no doubt feel it tomorrow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You are an absolute machine.

That is all.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bambi said:


> You are an absolute machine.
> 
> That is all.


Lol cheers mate. I'm not - I just work hard, week in week out.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Raw Bench V's Bands

60kg x 2 x 10ish

60kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 3

100kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 1

120kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 1

130kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 1

135kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 1

137.5kg + Dbled Blue Bands x 1

Standin OH Log Press

66kg x 12

66kg x 10

66kg x 7

JM Press

40kg x 7

57.5kg x 3 x 7

Seated Low-High Row

40kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Bench went well today. Old PB was 130kg so hit two new ones but both were pretty tough and stopped on the way up. The bands are harsh doubled and add a fair bit of weight but the tension is the killer. Onwards and upwards


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Lol cheers mate. I'm not - I just work hard, week in week out.


No. You are. I work hard week in week out. You lift over twice what I can. You are a machine.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

GM's

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 4

KB Snatch

24kg x 2 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises + Pike

BW x 2 x 5

BW x 8

About 5 x 250m Row Sprints varying from 40.2secs to around 2 mins!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry about the dumb question but how important is deload to you Martin, although I

train to look like I can lift big weights I've never really gone in for the deload

every 6 weeks or so.

I just keep pushing and maybe have a couple of weeks higher repping, change exercise

of something different.

Just wanted your thoughts on the subject mate:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry about the dumb question but how important is deload to you Martin, although I
> 
> train to look like I can lift big weights I've never really gone in for the deload
> 
> ...


Deloading is pretty important but I'm not so sure it needs to be done as often as some advocate TBH.

I tend not to add in structured deloads other than the two weeks pre comp. Seeing as though I compete also most every 10-15 weeks this makes it a deload every 3-4 months.

Other than that I only take it easy if I'm feeling like I'm not recovering from training and my body needs it.

It's something I have considered doing more often but haven't really implemented.

Certainly having an easier week every 6-10 weeks may be good for progress, say working at 50-75% of normal. This would be more important if you are using drop sets / supersets / going to failure as these all push the demand on the CNS alot more.

HTH's


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

60kg x 10

60kg + 4 chains x 5

80kg + 4 chains x 9 x 3

Tri Pushdowns

6p x 3 x 15

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 20

Lat Raises (thumbs up)

5kg x 3 x 15

My shoulder has been a bit sore this week so wasn't sure about pressing today. Seemed to hold out fine on the speed work so didn't push it after that.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

15inch Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

260kg x 1 (belt on)

300kg x 1

320kg x 1

Front Squat

60kg x 6

100kg x 5

GHR's on Hyperextension

10kg x 5 x 10

Standing Band Abs

Green x 5 x 10

Good to get back to some lifting today. Still sore hamstrings since Tuesday but didn't seem to affect anything. Pleased with the 320kg pull as it's a PB I think and it's my weak point at that height as I get no real leg drive.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Raw Chain Bench

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + 4 chains per side x 5

100kg + 5 chains per side x 1

120kg + 5 chains x 1

130kg + 5 chains x 1

140kg + 5 chains x 1 PB!

Hammer chest press (slight incline-narrow grip)

30kg per side x 8

40kg per side x 2 x 8

Seated Low-to-high Row

40kg per side x 8

50kg per side x 3 x 8

Rope Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

DB Hammer Curls

15kg x 3 x 7

Good session today. Trained fast and hit a PB so all is good. My strength is better than where it was this far out from the British so I'm hoping for some new numbers at the UK Open in September. We shall see when I get back into a shirt though


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower - Strongman stuff*

Farmes Walk

90kg x 40m (1 turn) x 2

Yoke

130kg x 40m

210kg x 40m

Standing Abs

Green Band x 4 x 15

Done. Bit of practice today for Sundays strongman comp and I'm not looking forward to it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Some flexibility + mobility work then:

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 5

60kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3

Job done.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice stuff martin, lol your doin a strongman comp? You must be a glutton for pain, enjoy  :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah it's at my gym so I thought I better show willing 

My training partner does a few strongman comps so I agreed to do this with him. He will probably beat me but it's only for fun. It's also only beginners weights (although it's still by no means easy!) so I should be ok as long as I don't hurt anything.

I will start proper training for the Open end of next week so taking it easy now.

You doing it?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah it's at my gym so I thought I better show willing
> 
> My training partner does a few strongman comps so I agreed to do this with him. He will probably beat me but it's only for fun. It's also only beginners weights (although it's still by no means easy!) so I should be ok as long as I don't hurt anything.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, gd to show your support, youve got balls mate, strongman looks mental! tbh your very strong so you never know you might end up being very gd at it 

Yep I will be doing the open, starting using a squat suit, but still need to stretch it out, the open should be gd to see what I can do with it, and then take from there for the Worlds.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Ironman Strongman Comp

5 Events:

Event 1 - Mitsubishi L200 arm over arm/push back to start (15mx2)

Event2 - Farmers walk (90kg per hand)

Event 3- Yoke (190kg - 30m/ 1 turn no drops)

Event 4- Log press (80kg - 60 secs)

Event 5- Medley 130kg duckwalk/50kg keg/200kg sled all for 15m.

15 people entered this comp, of which a handful were experienced novice competitors (in a first timers competition). It was a good day at which I had fun and mixed luck in the events. The truck pull/puh was too easy and after I pulled with my legs I couldnt keep up with the speed the truck was going with my hands. Pushing it back was harder though The farmers walk went better than I thought it would, but I made a big schoolboy error on the yoke because I dropped it about a foot from the finish - which meant I was out. As all but one other than me finished the course I came second to last haha. The log was tiring more than heavy and time ran out but I got 11 reps easy enough. The final medley was easy for the first two thirds and the sled drag was very hard if you hit any stones.

So, I came 8th overall. Was a good bit of fun and I'm hurting now! My biceps and my calves are killing so much I can hardly drink my bottle of celebratory beer

Was nice to compete alongside Pete and the ISD's guest member Matt Ted Knox with a home crowd watching.

Back to PL'ing now though - there are records that are waiting to be attempted!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Back to PLing and it was Ironman fun night tonight....

Bench Press (pinky on ring)

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

(Added new Slingshot)

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

200kg x 1

Raw bench

140kg x 10

Bandbell (bamboo) Bar Press

30kg x 10

40kg x 6-7 ish

50kg x 0 lol

Tri Pushdowns

8p x 8

Well that was a laugh tonight. First up I got one of Mark Bell's Slingshots and think it's great - it certainly made the raw bench work alot less painful on my shoulders. I could have got a little heavier I think aswell.

Secondly the Bandbell bar arrived with Ben so we had a go. Wow that thing is hard - the weight is suspended off the bar with mini bands. The bar weighs 3kg. It was hilarious.

My right pec is feeling a little strained but I think that's a result of my biceps still being smasked to pieces from Sunday TBH. Think it'll be fine.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

KB warm up

DB Snatches

42.5kg x 3

50kg x 3

60kg x 3

Cable Pull Throughs

13p x 3 x 15

Standing Band Abs

Green x 3 x 15

Nice and easy to get back into it ready for the next three weeks pre comp


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower *

Box Squats (15.5 inch box)

65kg x 2 x 8

105kg x 5

Briefs on:

185kg x 1

245kg x 1

Belt:

265kg x 2

285kg x 2

305kg x 2

KB Swings

48kg x 8 single arm

48kg x 3 x 15 double arm

Standing Band Ab Crunch

Green + Pink x 5 x 10

Hammer Curls

12.5kg x 7

17.5kg x 7

22.5kg x 3 x 7

Good little session today. The squats were good, seemed a little strange at first but soon got used to having some weight on my back again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa Max Upper Week 1*

Bench Press

60kg x 20

Slingshot on:

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

Shirt on to 2-board:

220kg x 2

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1 PB

290kg x 1 PB

JM Press

Bar x 7

40kg x 7

60kg x 7

65kg x 7

70kg x 7

Seated Hammer Row

60kg x 5 x 7 each arm

Well after being in bed most of the weekend since Fridays training with a cold I was a little unsure about today. With the UK open in three weeks or so I decided to train anyway and I'm glad I did. Two big PB's on the bench and I'm a happy chappy.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff martin, well done on the pb's! very strong benching! UK Open is drawing nearer, cant wait!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Good stuff martin, well done on the pb's! very strong benching! UK Open is drawing nearer, cant wait!


Cheers mate. Me neither - think I will really go for it at the Open and see what I can do


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 8 x 2 approx 30secs between sets

RDL's

100kg x 3 x 10

GHR's on Hyper

BW x 3 x 10

+ Abs

+ Curls on EZ bar


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 x 3 using slingshot

Seated OH DB Press

15kg x 15

20kg x 15

Tri Pushdowns

6p x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Shortand sweet session today. Everythings sore from big benching Monday so just had a nice little recovery session


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I long for the day when a 140kg bench is a 'recovery' session


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I long for the day when a 140kg bench is a 'recovery' session


Tell me about it!

I recently got 100kgs under my belt then I look back here, 290kgs? sh!t I got no chance lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff martin, looks like the lead up to the Open seems to be goin well. This time I will say hi when I see you loool, cant wait to see what carnage you conjure up this time round with your total! 

Deff excited now, especially after todays training I did!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I long for the day when a 140kg bench is a 'recovery' session


Lol thanks - the bench wasn't that easy though more the assistance stuff 



Merat said:


> Good stuff martin, looks like the lead up to the Open seems to be goin well. This time I will say hi when I see you loool, cant wait to see what carnage you conjure up this time round with your total!
> 
> Deff excited now, especially after todays training I did!


Cheers mate, yeah seems to be ok. I'm squatting today so will find out where I'm at then.

Cool, will see you there. Nice Deadlift BTW :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa Max Lower Week 1 *

(Well it was supposed to be)

Box Squats

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 3

145kg x 1

Briefs on:

185kg x 0

KB Swings

48kg x 5 x 10

GHR's

10kg x 10

20kg x 3 x 10

Standing Band Abs

Green + Pink x 5 x 10

Well I had planned to squat doubles with 120kg chain today but my lower back wasn't feeling great and every rep hurt. I don't think it's anything major but I didn't want to turn it into something major either so I held off the squats.

I will try again next week and if the worst comes to the worst just squat a token lift at the open and go for a big bench.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

been flicking through your journal and its crazy mate 

i love seeing how powerlifting differs from bodybuilding !

done some powerlifting style training in the past and loved it 

thought u might like this video - http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/in-the-trenches/3378-in-the-trenches-with-powerlifter-josh-bryant.html

good luck with everything buddy  keep at it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> been flicking through your journal and its crazy mate
> 
> i love seeing how powerlifting differs from bodybuilding !
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. PL'ing has been fun for me - chasing bigger numbers keeps me going in the gym and out of it.

Cheers for the vid - I've seen and read a fair bit of Josh's stuff but not seen that before. He's a beast.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa Max Bench Week 2 *

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

Slingshot on:

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

240kg x 1 (2 board)

260kg x 1 (1 board)

280kg x 1 (1 board) PB

Video -






DB Press

50kg x 10

JM Press

40kg x 8

60kg x 3 x 7

Seated low-high Row

40kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 8

Standing dip pushdown machine

stack x 20

Well that went OK. The 1 board was painful on my forearms (they've been bothering me alot this week) so called it a day. It was a little messy but it'll do


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

excellent work martin! Good stuff mate!  Went up pretty alright!

Is that an metal ace shirt your wearin btw? How you finding? Im using an old singly titan fury, thinkin of investing in metal shirt, as ive got a metal ace squatter and been loving it, wondering if their shirts are as good.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> excellent work martin! Good stuff mate!  Went up pretty alright!
> 
> Is that an metal ace shirt your wearin btw? How you finding? Im using an old singly titan fury, thinkin of investing in metal shirt, as ive got a metal ace squatter and been loving it, wondering if their shirts are as good.


Cheers bro.

Yeah it's a Metal Ace. I like it alot mate though I haven't used that many different shirts really - had Titan f6's and a couple of Katana's before this.

I like the Metal as I find it easier to bench in. It's a tough shirt and needs alot of weight to touch though. A few people like the Ace shirts - but not many people seem to like Metal's single ply stuff.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Cheers bro.
> 
> Yeah it's a Metal Ace. I like it alot mate though I haven't used that many different shirts really - had Titan f6's and a couple of Katana's before this.
> 
> I like the Metal as I find it easier to bench in. It's a tough shirt and needs alot of weight to touch though. A few people like the Ace shirts - but not many people seem to like Metal's single ply stuff.


Yeah, they seem to do well with multiply stuff but not so much in the IPF allowed equipment, how much do the ace shirts usually go for? Another one I was thinking was the metal pro as well.

Im not getting alot out of my current shirt cus its very old, was given it for free, realise now why it was free lool :lol: kind of a hand me down shirt haha


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Yeah, they seem to do well with multiply stuff but not so much in the IPF allowed equipment, how much do the ace shirts usually go for? Another one I was thinking was the metal pro as well.


Yeah that's right. Single ply Titan stuff is very good - my training partner Sean uses a single ply Katana and has pressed 275kg.

I think the Ace is around £160-180!! I picked mine up cheap at the WPC Worlds last year from the Metal guys. Have a word with Bulldog cos he distributes them I think.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah that's right. Single ply Titan stuff is very good - my training partner Sean uses a single ply Katana and has pressed 275kg.
> 
> I think the Ace is around £160-180!! I picked mine up cheap at the WPC Worlds last year from the Metal guys. Have a word with Bulldog cos he distributes them I think.


ooh thats pricey, yeh will deff ask bulldog, in any case I need a new shirt, the one im using is too spent n old, im not complaining tho, got it for free :thumb: pretty much anything will be better than my current one, but wouldnt mind investing in some decent kit for the longterm.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Just not the same without your Mrs in the background Martin:lol:

Still great lifting mate:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Just not the same without your Mrs in the background Martin:lol:
> 
> Still great lifting mate:thumbup1:


Lol, she's great isn't she!

Cheers mate


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Biceps and Forearms*

DB Curls

10kg x 15

15kg x 3 x 10

Wrist Curls

Bar + 20kg x 3 x 10

Going for deep tissue massage now - hoping they can sort my hip out so I can squat again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Upper *

Military press

Bar x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 15

Seated Chest Flyes

8p x 3 x 10

Reverse Peck Flyes

6p x 3 x 15

Short and sweet for a nice 'pump'. My forearms are killing after benching again so left any bench work and any heavy back work. Some rest will do them good.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff martin! 

Hows the hip feeling?

Got my heavy week next week, then week after taperin till the open! :bounce:

Budgie mullen let me use his Metal Pro shirt for the open, seems to fit pretty well, tighter on the chest than my fury, gunna give it a go on monday, hopefully will get somthing out of it :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Martin... some great lifts there! Hope the injuries/niggles sort themselves out mate...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks fellas.

My hip seems ok - but it didn't really feel wrong until I started warming up last week. I will attempt some squats tomorrow and see how it feels. I haven;t time to do any kind of pre comp peaking phase now so if all is ok I'll go fairly heavy in briefs and suit bottoms and see what happens.

My forearm will hopefully be fine after ice and rest so will go for a decent bench at the Open if nothing else!

Merat - how close to the comp do you train? Don't you have any time off pre comp? My last heavy squat will be tomorrow and last bench (opener or less) will be Monday for me then it's just recovery work for the next 13 days until comp


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hope the squatting goes well mate, im training next week heavy and the week after will not do anything till comp day, but I might bench on the monday in the week leading up to the comp, just to get use to the metal pro shirt, so will have 5-6 days rest before the comp.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Squat

65kg x 2 x 10

105kg x 5

145kg x 1

Briefs on + belt:

Added Reverse Green Bands

185kg x 1

265kg x 1

325kg x 1

Suit bottoms:

385kg x DNA

GHR's

10kg x 10

20kg x 3 x 10

Band Abs on Preacher Bench

Green x 5 x 10

Well my back did feel better at light weights but as it got heavier it hurt to un rack it.

Oh well, looks like I'm bench only for the time being :crying:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press (using slingshot)

bar x 10

60kg x 7

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

200kg x 1

JM Press

40kg x 3x 7

DB press

27.5kg x 30

27.5kg x 14

Seated low-high Row

40kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 8

Sort of a deload today. Didn't want to get in the shirt and fail anything that may knock my confidence at the comp a week Sunday.

Wasn't planning going that heavy but everything went up pretty easy so quite pleased considering all the problems I've been having.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... not read through the whole journal so not seen what comp you are entering, which is it?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work mate... not read through the whole journal so not seen what comp you are entering, which is it?


I'm doing the BPC/GPC UK Open Championships on Sunday 26th Sept in London.

Sadly though I'll only be benching


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ooooh if it was this sunday I could come and watch cos will be in London... good luck with it mate and shame is just bench... esp after your huge lifts earlier...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> I'm doing the BPC/GPC UK Open Championships on Sunday 26th Sept in London.
> 
> Sadly though I'll only be benching


Oh good, that means I won't have to load your sodding squat bar :tongue:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Oh good, that means I won't have to load your sodding squat bar :tongue:


 :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Oh good, that means I won't have to load your sodding squat bar :tongue:


Yep!

You'll just have to pick the bar up off my chest/face as I attempt to make up for not squatting by going for benches I probably cant do!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Upper*

Bench Press

32.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 5

DB Press

27.5kg x 2 x 30

Tricep Pushdowns

5p x 3 x 10

Done now until the comp


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck Martin... all the best for Sunday... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yep!
> 
> You'll just have to pick the bar up off my chest/face as I attempt to make up for not squatting by going for benches I probably cant do!


But if it hits you on the face, wouldn't that be an improvement? :lol: :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dmcc said:


> But if it hits you on the face, wouldn't that be an improvement? :lol: :lol:


The cheek!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck Martin... all the best for Sunday... :thumb:


Just realised I am a week early... thats me unfortunately, always premature :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Just realised I am a week early... thats me unfortunately, always premature :lol:


Lol, thanks anyway mate. Yeah it's Sunday coming. It' strange because I alwasy feel really weak around now before a comp - it;s hard to imagine being strong on the day after taking it easy.

I'm also workin on a new program to hopefully address any issues I have with mobility and injury so my training will change somewhat post comp


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I deff get what u mean, waiting till the comp seems so long, and gets boring too, im pretty damn bored now I just want to weigh and and compete asap instead of waiting till sunday!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*UK Open*

So yesterday was the UK Open in London. I had to pull out of three lift powerlifting because of injury and decided I would still compete but just bench press.

So with not worrying about weight classes I carb loaded for a couple of days on Myprotein's Tri Carb formula. Great tasting stuff and put me upto 115.9kg on Sat morning (fully dressed with shoes etc).

Carried on with high carbs all day Sat to get a nice bloat on for benching!

*Sunday*

Go to the venue mid morning and watched some squats. Time came to warm up and it went like this:

Bar x 10

60kg x 8

Slingshot on:

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 1 (to 3 x 2.5kg plates)

250kg x 1 (to 2 x 2.5kg plates)

and left the rest for the platform...

1st Attempt - 272.5kg FAIL

Struggled to get this in the right place on the way down, had the rack position too low, got it 2/3rd's up and lost it towards my face. Thankgod for spotters 

2nd Attempt - 272.5kg GOOD LIFT!

12.5kg PB. Much better this time, where I wanted it and came up nicely. Pleased with my first ever 600lbs bench press.

3rd Attmept - 280kg GOOD LIFT!

20kg PB. Messier than the last, got a red light for uneven lockout I think but two whites is good enough. It felt like forever pausing on my chest and destroyed my wrists and forearms.

VIDEO -






So two PB's and a good day. Seems the bench training I have been doing is paying off :thumb:

It was a well run comp and loaded with novice lifters may of which were competing for their first time.

Now to sort my injuries out, give me body a rest and start the production of a some new British records...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just seen this

Very good lifts mate 

Impressive, made some good gains on bench IIRC over last year or so??

What would you attribute this to??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great stuff Martin, nice to hear the Mrs again

Shame about the injuries, reckon you could of done some real damage


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Just seen this
> 
> Very good lifts mate
> 
> ...


Yeah it's mechanically my weakest lift and I hate it in some ways due to the shoulder pain and wrist problems I've been getting as I press heavier.

I think finding the right exercises for my max effort work has played a big part along with the right accessory stuff. Nothing magical - just more hard work and focusing on what I'm doing more and making sure it's working for me. Looking back I probably have done less direct pressing accessory work aswell.



tel3563 said:


> Great stuff Martin, nice to hear the Mrs again
> 
> Shame about the injuries, reckon you could of done some real damage


Cheers mate. Yeah I think I could have had the three lift total record in the 125kg class yesterday had my back not been giving me grief.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah it's mechanically my weakest lift and I hate it in some ways due to the shoulder pain and wrist problems I've been getting as I press heavier.
> 
> I think finding the right exercises for my max effort work has played a big part along with the right accessory stuff. Nothing magical - just more hard work and focusing on what I'm doing more and making sure it's working for me. Looking back I probably have done less direct pressing accessory work aswell.
> 
> Cheers mate. Yeah I think I could have had the three lift total record in the 125kg class yesterday had my back not been giving me grief.


Damn, was hoping for some secret to try out :lol: :lol:

Be breaking 300kg soon:beer: new "bench"mark 

Consistancy I suppose, Def something im lacking:whistling: amongst other things lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Mate that was some awesome benching yesterday, was great to meet u and lucy finally, im such a shy pr1ck sometimes :lol:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Great lifting mate, been following your journal over on MP for a long time, didn't realise you had one here too

Just after a little bit of advice on knee wraps

I had a pair with an order from APT last year, black mamba wraps.

I'll be competing mid november, and I want to use the wraps.

How shall I incorporate them into my training from now until the competition? Currently I'm squatting twice a week, once with heavy doubles / trebles etc, and the other higher reps. Should I use them on the heavier day? Also, how tight should I wrap them? Should I start using from my next session or only a few weeks out?

Thanks for any help


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cardio + Rehab*

X-Trainer

20mins HR 140-150

Glute Clams

8 x 10 secs each side

Seated Cable Russian Twists on Stability Ball

6.25kg x 2 x 15 each side

Stretches:

Hip Flexors

Merat - dont be daft mate. Good to meet you. I was new to it all not long ago too 

Crouch - cheers mate, yeah I float around a bit! Re: the wraps, I'd start using them now on your heavy days for your working sets. Practise wrapping your knees at home until you get familiar with it too. Just a straightforward wrap starting just below knee cap and coming up to over the knee cap will probably be best. Get used to wrapping yourself and them you can learn how tight you want them too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cardio + Rehab*

Glute Clams

8 x 10 secs each side

Seated Cable Russian Twists on Stability Ball

6.25kg x 3 x 15 each side

X-Trainer

20mins HR 150-160


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done on the bench mate, that is some scary weight to hold above your head! How long will it be before your rehab is done?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Well done on the bench mate, that is some scary weight to hold above your head! How long will it be before your rehab is done?


Thanks mate.

Not sure TBH. My back is feeling good but want to keep doing more on it to strengthen my weaker stabilising muscles up a bit.

Bad news is that I've got to go for an x-ray to see if I have fractured my forearm benching  Hopefully not but need to wait and see before doing anything too crazy training wise.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Back to trainings....

*Upper*

Bandbell Bench Press

23kg x 10

42kg x 4 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

15kg x 4 x 8

Chest Supported Rows

20kg x 8

40kg x 3 x 8

Reverse Flye Machine

7p x 8

9p x 3 x 8

Planks

8 x 10 sec holds

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 5 x 20

*Overall update *- having had back issues and since heavy benching some bad forearm pain I have seen physio and GP. My back is hopefuly better now pretty much so hoping to start some lower training gently this week.

I have an appointment for x-ray this week for my forearm to see if it is fractured, in the mean time I have some good anti-inflams to reduce inflamation in my tendons.

Weighing in slightly heavier than usual I have also decide to cut back a little on the food and drop a little weight, especially as I've not really training too hard either. This is difficult for me as I love eating more than I love lifting  My weight is almost where I want it but will hopefully add a few cardio sessions in again for health benefits and to feel a bit better too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

KJW said:


> Excellent read.
> 
> I'm working on a 5x5 routine just now and I'm reaching the 1rm's...how would you advise breaking past them?
> 
> Thanks.


Cheers. Just keep going? I dont really get the question lol. Just stick with the 5x5's and keep upping the weight


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower*

Single Leg Horizontal Squat Machine

6p x 8

8p x 3 x 8

Squat

60kg x 3 x 15

Decline Sit-up with Rotation

2 x 16

Glute Clams

8 x 10 sec holds

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 5 x 20


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good to see you back training, hope the rehab is going well, injuries suck for sure


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Good to see you back training, hope the rehab is going well, injuries suck for sure


Thanks mate. Everythings feeling better already so hopefully I'll be back to speed in no time


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (rehab)*

Bench Press

Bar x 15

40kg x 10

75kg x 12 x 3 (20 secs rest)

Bandbell Bench

23kg x 10

43kg x 4 x 10

Tri Pushdowns

6p x 3 x 20

Bent Over Flyes

10kg x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 2 x 10

Planks

3 x 15 sec holds

Good session overall :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

SSB Squats

Bar x 15

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

150kg x 4 x 5

RDL's

100kg x 5

140kg x 4 x 3

Band Abs on Preacher Curl Bench

Green x 3 x 10

Pulldown Machine

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 2 x 8

X Trainer

15mins HR 150-170

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 5 x 20

Fairly good session today. My back was feeling ok but wasnt too pleased with the RDLs. Nothing major but felt uncomfortable afterwards.

At least Im back training


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Are the broom dislocations Dante's Doggcrapp shoulder stretching exercise?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Are the broom dislocations Dante's Doggcrapp shoulder stretching exercise?


They sure are mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

That is honestly the best rehab/prehab stretching exercise ever. I do it with a towel in the morning and evening . Good to hear you're healing up mate. what are SSB squats - is that with a cambered bar or a safety bar?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

With a Safety Squat Bar 

Yeah the dislocations help flexibility in the shoulder for sure. They helped me alot a few years ago so thought I'd start doing a few more as my bicep tendonitis has started coming back a little.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Cardio + Rehab*

X Trainer

40 mins HR 140

Planks

5 x 20 sec holds

Single Leg Glute Bridges

3 x 20 sec holds


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hows the rehab going martin? Got a question, how do you reduce the effect of fatigue during a comp, find by the deadlifts segment tend to be runnin on a low battery!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> hows the rehab going martin? Got a question, how do you reduce the effect of fatigue during a comp, find by the deadlifts segment tend to be runnin on a low battery!


Not bad mate I think, I'm not sure though as only really find out when I start getting under some proper weight again.

Err depends what your doing already. I get tired after SQ and B so just make sure I keep having some MP flapjacks and drink their isotonic drinks.

Sometimes I'll use caffeine to keep me going aswell as their pre workout drink Pulse.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Not bad mate I think, I'm not sure though as only really find out when I start getting under some proper weight again.
> 
> Err depends what your doing already. I get tired after SQ and B so just make sure I keep having some MP flapjacks and drink their isotonic drinks.
> 
> Sometimes I'll use caffeine to keep me going aswell as their pre workout drink Pulse.


Sure you'll back in no time mate :thumbup1:

Hmm yeah I do somthing sort of the same, usually just energy drinks like relentless and few flapjack bars, I guess its just expected to be tired by the deadlifting tho!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Close Grip Bench Press

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 3 x 3 (easy-ish)

Bandbell Bench

43kg x 4 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

10kg x 8

15kg x 8

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

Chest Supported Rows

20kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Reverse Fly Machine

6p x 8

9p x 8

10p x 8

External DB Rotations x 2 sets

Well nice to be back with some benching - think the forearm was ok with today. Hopefully wont be angry at me as the day goes on


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Love how you throw away the 140kg cgbp as easy... lol...

The shoulder dislocations mate, you got a link or info on those, I am thinking that they would be a good addition to my routine... shoulders starting to get a bit more achey with the weights now, even with some of the warm up exercises/stretching that I do for them...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Love how you throw away the 140kg cgbp as easy... lol...
> 
> The shoulder dislocations mate, you got a link or info on those, I am thinking that they would be a good addition to my routine... shoulders starting to get a bit more achey with the weights now, even with some of the warm up exercises/stretching that I do for them...


Try -


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Lower*

Squats

60kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 15

Standing Band Abs

Green x 3 x 15

Band Stamps

Green x 3 x 10

Planks

5 x 30 sec holds

+ Hip Flexor Stretches

Think my tendon problems and lower back problem may have been due to tightness in my left rec-fem and hip flexors. Going to do more work stretching as long as it doesn't made the tendonitis worse and see if it improves my squat movement etc.

6 months or so to hopefully fix the problems and get ready for the biggest squat ever in the UK under 100kg bodyweight......


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Holy bejesus mate... those shoulder dislocations look harsh... not sure if I can get my arms all the way back like that... is this the kind of stretch that you can go as far as you can at first and then over time get the full ROM...?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Not going to speak for Martin, but for the first time I did them I used a towel and did it very slowly to back of my head level, then all the way back, started with 10 reps, slowly worked my way up to 50, then started to use a broomstick


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks Bambi...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

x3 on the dislocates. The wider your arms the easier it is to get all the way round. as you warm up/get more flexible, move your hands in a touch.

Had shoulder issues since being a kid, Dislocates, along with face pulls, and scap pushups keep them at bay.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 20

50kg x 10

75kg x 15 x 3 (max 20 secs rest between sets)

Bandbell Bench

43kg x 4 x 10

63kg x 7

Tri Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 20

Bent Over Fly

10kg x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 2 x 15

+ Some shoulder stretches..

Guys if you have a band use it for the dislocations especially to begin with as it stretches a little where you are most inflexible.

If your using a broom make sure it'ss wide enough so you can go all the way over your head without bending elbows to begin with. No point half doing it


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Martin, tried the dislocates with a towel and really felt the stretch... also I believe it made a difference to my shoulders in the benching... not a jot of discomfort at all... cheers mate...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, suddenly realise I have very inflexible shoulders:rolleye:

What are scapula pushups and are face pulls the same exercise as used for rear delts??

:beer:

Hope the injury is as you think Martin, finding the cause of the problem is often the hardest

part of the solution:thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Martin, tried the dislocates with a towel and really felt the stretch... also I believe it made a difference to my shoulders in the benching... not a jot of discomfort at all... cheers mate...


Yeah it should help alot if you have internally rotated upper arms 



tel3563 said:


> Hmm, suddenly realise I have very inflexible shoulders:rolleye:
> 
> What are scapula pushups and are face pulls the same exercise as used for rear delts??
> 
> ...


Face pulls are used for upper back strength and also external rotation of the shoulder joint. Scap push ups -





 used to strength the shoulder girdle/joint and regain control !

Yeah injury seems to be ok on forearms. Won't really know until I get a shirt back on and bench big again though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Squats

Bar x 15

70kg x 10

110kg x 3

150kg x 3

190kg x 3 x 3

Goblet Squats with KB

48kg x 3 x 10

KB Swings

48kg x 3 x 15

Floor Wipers

x 10 (straight raises)

3 x 6-8

Pulldown Machine

50kg x 8

60kg x 3 x 6-8

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 8

Good sessin today. Still wary of my back and feel weak in the left hand side but didnt take anything too close to the limit so will hopefully strengthen up nicely.

Saying that it was still a nice hard session :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Floor Press (hands 1-3 cm inside rings)

Bar x 15

60kg x 8

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 3 x 1

Bandbell Bench Press

43kg x 4 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

Chest Supported Row

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

60kg x 8

Reverse Fly Machine

8p x 8

10p x 8

10p + 5lbs x 6

External DB Rotations

5kg x 2 x 15 each side

Good solid session. Arms ok, strength was fairly good too. Not sure what my floor press pr was/is but the 180's were ok and could be a new pr.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Whats a bandbell bench press martin?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Robbo90 said:


> Whats a bandbell bench press martin?


Check out this video :






Sometime I call it the bamboo bar - it's a rehab tool that a friend of mine is researching so I'm using it for a few weeks. It's wild and my shoulders are feeling better for it too.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Strong work martin with the floor press's


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Check out this video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I know what a bamboo bar is never hear it called that before. Unfortunately I don't have access to one where I train.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Strong work martin with the floor press's


Cheers matey. Things are starting to get better  Just wish my back was healing as fast as my forearm!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Lower*

Planks

3 x 1min

15.5inch Step Ups

20kg plate x 3 x 15 each leg

Glute Clam Holds

3 x 20 secs

Landmines

Bar + 5kg x 20

Bar + 15kg x 2 x 20

DB Bicep Curls

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

12.5kg x 10


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

martin brown said:


> *Rehab Lower*
> 
> Planks
> 
> ...


What are landmines? Never heard of them before.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Chew said:


> What are landmines? Never heard of them before.


oops, should have been landmine rainbows...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench Press

Bar x 20

50kg x 10

75kg x 18 x 3 (15 secs rest between sets)

Bandbell Bench

43kg x 3 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 20

Bent Over Flyes

10kg x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Broom Disloctions

2 x 15


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff martin, got an idea where you next comp will be? or still unsure because of the injury?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I will be doing a push/pull comp on Deceber 5th - not sure if I will be able to deadlift or not though yet but that's the goal.

If my back is better by then I'd like to go over 600kg between the two lifts


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Squats + Chains

Bar x 15

Bar + 3 chains x 10

70kg + 3 chains x 5

110kg + 3 chains x 3

110kg + 5 chains x 1

130kg + 5 chains x 1

150kg + 5 chains x 1 (belt on)

170kg + 5 chains x 1

190kg + 5 chains x 1

210kg + 5 chains x 1

230kg + 5 chains x 1

Ghetto GHR's

Blue Band x 3 x 5

Weighted Chins (neutral grip)

BW x 3

+10kg x 3

+20kg x 3

+25kg x 2

+20kg x 2

+20kg x 2

Hanging Leg Raises

3 x 8

Good session again. Still trying to be careful of my lower back but at least it's not screaming at me now 

Wow weighted chins are hard work too. Good stuff though and an exercise I personally dont do enough of normally. More to come.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press Vs Bands

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

60kg + Dble Blue Bands x 2 x 3

100kg + Dble Blue Bands x 1

120kg + Dble Blue Bands x 1

130kg + Dble Blue Bands x 1

140kg + Dble Blue Bands x f

140kg + Dble Blue Bands x f

Bandbell Bench Press

43kg x 4 x 10

63kg x 2 x 5

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 8

60kg x 2 x 8

Reverse Flye Machine

10p x 2 x 8

9p x 8

Average session today. The 140kg plus dble blues bench would have been a PB but it got stuck half way. Not getting enough acceleration and the bands kill you if your too slow. Even so, it wasnt a bad day just kept it short ready to train hard for next 5 weeks before the bench comp.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench Wk 1

(all plus dble mini bands)

Bar x 10

40kg x 6

75kg x 9 x 3

OH KB Press

24kg x 3 x 12 each arm

DB Tate Press

12.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 15

20kg x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Rope Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Flat DB Press

27.5kg x 30

Done in around 35-40 mins. Burns like mad


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

KJW said:


> Impressive lifting there...


Cheers matey


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Deadlifts Vs Chains

60kg x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 3 chains x 3

140kg + 3 chains x 1

180kg + 3 chains x 1 (belt on)

180kg + 5 chains x 1

180kg + 6 chains x 1

180kg + 7 chains x 1

180kg + 8 chains (115kg) x 1

200kg + 8 chains x 1

220kg + 8 chains x fail

Ghetto GHR's

Blue Band x 3 x 5

Standing Band Abs in Power Rack

Green Band x 10

Green Band x 15

Green Band x 20

Weighted Pull Ups

BW x 3

10kg x 3

20kg x 2 x 3

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 2 x 6-8

Well I was pretty pleased with today. No deadlifts since start of August due to my back and things felt ok today  The weight lifted wasn't record breakin but I think it puts me pretty close to where I normally am so I'm happy. If 300+ goes up on 5th December I'll be feeling good again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Close Grip Bench Press (thumb from smooth)

Bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

185kg x 1

3 Board Bench Press

140kg x 7

160kg x 2 x 7

Chest Supported Row

50kg x 8

60kg x 2 x 8

Prone DB Clean's

10kg x 10

15kg x 2 x 10

Done. Trained well today - five weeks to the push pull comp and I'm getting my self together now. Going to try some new things over next 5 weeks both in training and supplements so will update as I go along. Hoping to bring my weight down a little and get stronger too


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Westside stalker flyby ;0)

I think I am getting a basic understanding and we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower + Rehab*

Pullthroughs

Blue Band x 20

Green x 20

Blue + Green x 5 x 15

Reverse Band Obliques alternated with Single Leg Plank

Green x 5 x 15 each side + 30 sec holds

Pulldowns

10p x 2 x 20

10p x 15

Band Lateral Twists

Pink x 3 x 15 each side

EZ Bar Curls

10kg + bar x 3 x 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench (week 2)

Bar x 15

Bar + mini's x 8

45kg + mini's x 6

87.5kg + mini's x 9 x 3

KB OH Press

24kg x 4 x 12 each arm

DB Tate Press

20kg x 4 x 15

Reverse Machine Flyes

6p x 4 x 15

Rope Face Pulls

11p x 4 x 15

Flat DB Press

27.5kg x 31

More volume this week and it made everything a little tougher. Love it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Deadlift Test (suited)

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

260kg x 1

300kg x 2 x 1

300kg fail

Ghetto GHR's

Blue band x 4 x 5

Standing Band Abs

Green x 10

Green + Mini x 4 x 10

Weighted Pull Ups

20kg x 3 x 3

BW x 2 x 3

DB Bicep Curls

20kg x 4 x 8

Well I'm not complaining about today - lets face it being able to deadlift is good enough after injury. The 300kg sets were hard, alot harder than 300kg has been in the past. Really felt the lack of hamstring / lower back strength. But it will come back - the goal for the chariy push/pull will be to go anything over 300kg.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Considering, pulling 300 is very very good mate, as long as you play it smart till the comp, no dobut u will get 300+, im doing the same comp lee marshalls comp isnt it? havnt done a push n pull before, so be intresting, hope my new metal shirt comes so I can give it a test run before hand.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Considering, pulling 300 is very very good mate, as long as you play it smart till the comp, no dobut u will get 300+, im doing the same comp lee marshalls comp isnt it? havnt done a push n pull before, so be intresting, hope my new metal shirt comes so I can give it a test run before hand.


Thanks Merat pal. Yeah it's the one Lee is running in B'ham.

I haven't yet either so should be good 

Is there anyone else going/competing from Genesis?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Thanks Merat pal. Yeah it's the one Lee is running in B'ham.
> 
> I haven't yet either so should be good
> 
> Is there anyone else going/competing from Genesis?


Yeah Hanne and Phil should be doing it, not sure bout monique think she is but I know monique wants to do the Hi-rep bash as well alan collins is doing.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper (Bench test)*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 15

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

250kg x 1

260kg x 1/2 (still no touch just lost it a bit on way up)

3 Board (raw)

160kg x 5

170kg x 2 x 5

Chest Supported Row

55kg x 8

60kg x 3 x 8

Prone DB CLeans

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 3 x 10

Well today was ok. And that's just ok. It wasn't great as I struggled getting things right back in the shirt. Oh well, two more weeks to iron out the creases....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

45-Degree Back Raise

BW x 3 x 15

Lat Pulldowns

3 x 20

Good Mornings

2 x 10

EZ Bar Curls

3 x 20

Hanging Leg Raises

3 x 8

Glute Clam + Plank Circuit

5 x 20 sec holds


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + dble mini's x 2 x 10

40kg + dble mini's x 5

60kg + dble mini's x 3

95kg + dble mini's x 9 x 3

Standing OH KB Press

24kg x 5 x 12 each arm

DB Tate Press

20kg x 5 x 15

Reverse Fly Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Rope Face Pulls

11p x 5 x 15

DB Press

30kg x 29


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (80%)*

SSB Concentric Good Mornings

Bar x 10

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

150kg x 3

170kg x 1

190kg x 1

210kg x 1

15 inch Deadlifts

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3 x 5

Standing Band Abs

Green + Mini x 5 x 12

+ Some stretches


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow some crazy lifts there mate.

I'm looking to get into powerlifting and was wondering is there anything you recomend me to read to get started?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Wasp said:


> Wow some crazy lifts there mate.
> 
> I'm looking to get into powerlifting and was wondering is there anything you recomend me to read to get started?


Ta mate 

Errr dont know how you mean? In terms of training or competing?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Chains

Bar x 10

60kg + 2 chains x 5

100kg + 2 chains x 3

140kg + 2 chains x 1

Shirt on:

200kg + 2 chains x 1 (no touch)

220kg + 2 chains x 1 (no touch)

240kg + 2 chains x 1 (touch at top - no touch)

Raw 3 Board

160kg x 3

180kg x 3 x 3

Chest Supported Row

60kg x 3 x 8

Prone DB Cleans

12.5kg x 4 x 10

JM Press

Bar x 10

40kg x 2 x 8

50kg x 8

Mmm. My bench just aint really feeling it at the minute and I'm not sure why :confused1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Know how you feel regarding the bench :crying:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Know how you feel regarding the bench :crying:


It's depressing isn't it! To be honest I've had alot on recently and had all sorts on my mind and loads to do so I think that's why for me.

Whats up with you?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> It's depressing isn't it! To be honest I've had alot on recently and had all sorts on my mind and loads to do so I think that's why for me.
> 
> Whats up with you?


Yeh deff understand that mate, funny how lil factors affect training so much isnt it!

Its just I realise I need to up my bench as its bringing me down total wise, bit frustrating tbh.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower *

Rehab +

KB Swings

16kg x 20

24kg x 4 x 20

DB Obliques

35kg x 3 x 15

EZ Bar Curls

10kg + bar x 3 x 20


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Ta mate
> 
> Errr dont know how you mean? In terms of training or competing?


Sorry bud. I meant just to get started - I've already taken up Wendlers 5-3-1 so hoping this should give me slightly more guidance.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Wasp said:


> Sorry bud. I meant just to get started - I've already taken up Wendlers 5-3-1 so hoping this should give me slightly more guidance.


Ahh no worries.

Yeah the best thing you can do is follow the program for a good solid year and really look to up your squat, bench and deadlift numbers. Put weight on if your small but most importantly get strong


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 20

Bar + 3 chains x 10

45kg + 3 chains x 8

75kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3

Rolling DB Extension

20kg x 3 x 12

DB Press

40kg x 20

Reverse Fly Machine

7p x 3 x 12

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 12

Scarecrows

1.25kg x 3 x 10


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Ahh no worries.
> 
> Yeah the best thing you can do is follow the program for a good solid year and really look to up your squat, bench and deadlift numbers. *Put weight on if your small* but most importantly get strong


lol think I need to follow that :lol:

Good workout btw martin, I like the fact its all based on speed on the dynamic days, somthing I think undervalued alot...

How you feeling for the push and pull?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> lol think I need to follow that :lol:
> 
> Good workout btw martin, I like the fact its all based on speed on the dynamic days, somthing I think undervalued alot...
> 
> How you feeling for the push and pull?


Lol you sure do mate! Get yourself up to 110kg 

Yeah although it doesn;t always seem to move as fast as I'd like!

Not great TBH - I have some nerve impingement in my left arm, my forearm tendonitis is back on my left arm and my deadlifts are still pants (ish) after my back injury! But hey I'll be there and I'll be having a go. By the looks of the list competing I should have put more effort into it!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Lol you sure do mate! Get yourself up to 110kg
> 
> Yeah although it doesn;t always seem to move as fast as I'd like!
> 
> Not great TBH - I have some nerve impingement in my left arm, my forearm tendonitis is back on my left arm and my deadlifts are still pants (ish) after my back injury! But hey I'll be there and I'll be having a go. By the looks of the list competing I should have put more effort into it!


haha, just watch by the time im a senior ill be on that platform against you mate 

Ah damn sorry to hear that, least your having a go tho mate, I was a bit late for my entry so im missing out on this one, decided to just wait till the brits as ive qualified already plenty of time to get stronger and I can focus on uni too.

Keep us updated mate with the push n pull, looks like it will be a gd one! Alot of lifters doing it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Box Squats - 12 inch box with pause

Bar x 5

70kg x 5

110kg x 5

150kg x 3

170kg x 3

190kg x 3

210kg x 2 x 3

Leg Press

120kg x 10

160kg x 2 x 10

KB Swings

48kg x 3 x 10

Kneeling Ab Crunches

Green band x 10

Green + Mini Bands x 3 x 10

Planks + side planks


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just dropping in to say that I love this journal

I'll get off your nuts now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Out of interest Martin what are KB swings...?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Just dropping in to say that I love this journal
> 
> I'll get off your nuts now


Lol cheers mate 



Greyphantom said:


> Out of interest Martin what are KB swings...?


Stands for Kettlebell swings! Great posterior chain exercise and some hard cardio too..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Bench Press using slingshot

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 3 x 3

JM Press

Bar x 7

40kg x 5 x 7

Seated Low-High Row

40kg x 5 x 7

Seated Hammer Shoulder Press

40kg x 7

50kg x 2 x 7

Done  Took it at 90% on the bench today as part 1 of deload this week. Will have another light upper body session Thursday and that'll be it for pressing


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Lower*

Leg Press

80kg x 10

120kg x 4 x 10

Kneeling Band Ab Crunches

Green x 10

Green + Pink x 3 x 10

That all folks!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Just did around 100 band pushdowns and 50 face pulls today to pump some blood around. Feels like it's been too long since I last trained!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

GPC Charity Push and Pull

So after a few weeks of resting my forearms with no heavy bench and no lower body work due to a back injury I competed

*Bench Press*

Warm Ups :-

Bar x loads

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on (to boards):

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

1st Attempt - 260kg fail - slight struggle to touch but cam up 3/4s and lost tricep power on my right

2nd Attempt - 260kg fail - lost it trying to come down to fast and ended up with the bar too far over my elbows

3rd Attempt - 260kg fail - lost my footing on the way down

*Deadlift *

Warm Ups:-

60kg x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

1st Attempt - 260kg Pass

2nd Attempt - 310kg Pass, easier than I thought it would be

3rd Attempt - 325kg failed two to one for hitching

Overall a fun day out and nothing too bad really. The bench wasn't great but after training and injury I didn't expect any more. The lower back felt good deadlifting and getting the 325kg up was good enough for me. Expect 340kg next year :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Shame about the bench mate, but considering youve been plagued with injuries, done well mate 

Time to heal up and smash it in 2011 when the new season comes around!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Comp looks good after all those injuries still some nice numbers!
> 
> I am giving the westside a bash now and had a question on kit if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


See you there mate! Im deff competing at the feb comp


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Comp looks good after all those injuries still some nice numbers!
> 
> I am giving the westside a bash now and had a question on kit if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


If you are new to using it then I would use it for *at least *6 weeks before the comp building up weight and dropping from triples down to singles. You need to learn how to use it and it doen't happen overnight, especially bench shirts lol as my experience yesterday proved. s

Cool think I'll be doing it aswell


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> If you are new to using it then I would use it for *at least *6 weeks before the comp building up weight and dropping from triples down to singles. You need to learn how to use it and it doen't happen overnight, especially bench shirts lol as my experience yesterday proved. s
> 
> Cool think I'll be doing it aswell


Move to Manchester...I need a powerlifting training buddy ala Westside styley!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

martin brown said:


> If you are new to using it then I would use it for *at least *6 weeks before the comp building up weight and dropping from triples down to singles. You need to learn how to use it and it doen't happen overnight, especially bench shirts lol as my experience yesterday proved. s
> 
> Cool think I'll be doing it aswell


Are you thinking about using the shirt more often away from a comp?? Personally i found working in the shirt pretty much every week all year (not always heavy) the best way to progress, obviously raw strength suffers but depends on goals. You obv have the strength for a big bench just seem a bit hit and miss with technique in training and comp, easy for me to say as built for benching and comes much more naturally i would guess.

Looking forward to seeing a huge deadlift next year!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Move to Manchester...I need a powerlifting training buddy ala Westside styley!


Lol, your welcome to come train here at Jon's with us if you want!



Dig said:


> Are you thinking about using the shirt more often away from a comp?? Personally i found working in the shirt pretty much every week all year (not always heavy) the best way to progress, obviously raw strength suffers but depends on goals. You obv have the strength for a big bench just seem a bit hit and miss with technique in training and comp, easy for me to say as built for benching and comes much more naturally i would guess.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a huge deadlift next year!!!


Not really mate. I'm undecided what the best course of action is!

I see what you mean and I know alot of the massive benchers do shirted stuff every week. But they all are incredibly strong raw too - and I'm not really 

Right now I have a new shirt that I shall spend some time in to break it in and see if I like it. The biggest obstacle I have is my forearm - my physio warned me today that if I'm not careful I could detatch my tendons, and it seems that heavy shirted work is what upsets it most. So some strengthening work needs to be done to avoid it.

Ultimately 282.5kg at 100kg BW is the next goal


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper...*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

Add slingshot

100kg x 3

140kg x 2 x 3

180kg x 2 x 3

DB Press

40kg x 25

Standing OH Single Arm DB Press

40kg x 8 each arm

Various KB stuff


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower...*

Reverse Green Band Squats

65kg x 10

105kg x 3

145kg x 3

185kg x 1

225kg x 1 (belt added)

265kg x 3 x 1

Single Arm KB Swings

24kg x 15

32 x 2 x 15

Left it there. Had a 'flu/cold/end of the world for a man' thing since Weds so didn't want to push anything this week afetr competing Sunday. Hopefully get some rest before Monday and start the battle plan for next year


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press (3 Board - inside rings)

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

Added 3 Board:

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

New shirt on:

220kg x 1 (no touch)

240kg x 1 (no touch)

Shirt off:

200kg x 2 x 3

200kg x 2

JM Press

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 4 x 8

Hammer Row

60kg x 3 x 8

Seated Low- High Row

40kg x 3 x 8

Scarecrows

1.25kg x 3 x 10

Not bad session today, a few of us trained together. Bench work went well, new shirt is stupidly small and will need stretching alot before I get in it again. The back work felt hard but worked through it pretty quickly.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work mate, decent session,what the new shirt then? metal again?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Good work mate, decent session,what the new shirt then? metal again?


It's a secret mate 



ruaidhri said:


> alright mate, do you know anything about tight adductors and squats? i stretch mine regularly but they're still tight everytime i squat. not a huge problem just can be a bit offputting when you're squatting heavy and your adductors are so tight and uncomfortable..
> 
> cheers


You may need to do more dynamic stretches and hip mobility work. Type 'hip mobility' into youtube there are loads of good videos you can watch - especially stuff by Diesel Crew.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> alright mate, do you know anything about tight adductors and squats? i stretch mine regularly but they're still tight everytime i squat. not a huge problem just can be a bit offputting when you're squatting heavy and your adductors are so tight and uncomfortable..
> 
> cheers


search for defrancos agile 8


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Lol, your welcome to come train here at Jon's with us if you want!


I would LOVE to! I miss having the training partner banter and competition!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 8 x 2

Leg Press

80kg x 3 x 15

Standing Band Abs

Green x 5 x 15

KB Swings

32kg x 5 x 20


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Martin, any tips on tight hamstrings, unable to squat heavy atm due to the tightness of

left hams!!

Good work still going on, although stop hogging the benches with your mates :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Martin, any tips on tight hamstrings, unable to squat heavy atm due to the tightness of
> 
> left hams!!
> 
> Good work still going on, although stop hogging the benches with your mates :lol:


Lol we were about an hour on the bench  Luckily I train early afternoon when it's quiet.

Stretches? Do the agile 8 and the other hip mobility work as I said above - these will help loads. Other than that static stretches 3 times a week.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench Press

Bar + 3 chains x 2 x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 6

80kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3

Bench Press

60kg x 50

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 2 x 10

9p x 3 x 10

Face Pulls

10p x 4 x 15

Scarecrows

1.25kg x 3 x 10


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

What is a scarecrow?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> What is a scarecrow?


Something like this:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Or perhaps watch this:






Good little shoulder rehab exercise


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I like the look of those scarecrows. Do something similar already, Same movement but standing. Cuban Press i belive they are called. Spot on prehab lift.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Something like this:


Funny Fcker!!!!! ;0)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

18 inch Deadlifts

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

260kg x 1

300kg x 1

340kg x 1

360kg x 1

380kg x fail

Sumo SLDL's

100kg x 8

140kg x 4 x 8

Preacher Band Abs

Green x 5 x 10

Superset with:

Standing Band Obliques

Green x 5 x 10 each side

Hammer Curls

10kg x 10

15kg x 3 x 10

Good session today. Back felt ok, got the 380kg moving but couldn't manage it. It's early days yet


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 2 (2 board)

180kg x 2 (2 board)

Shirt on:

240kg x 1 (3 board)

220kg x 3 (3 board)

230kg x 2 (2 board)

JM Press

40kg x 8

60kg x 4 x 8

Hammer Row

40kg x 8

60kg x 4 x 8

Seated low-to-high Row

40kg x 3 x 8

YTWL's

1.25kg x 3 x 10

Better benching in new shirt today. Stayed light to try to get some reps in and break it in a bit. Seemed to work pretty well so will stick with it next week I think


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Speed Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 2 x 5

150kg x 8 x 2

Leg Press

100kg x 4 x 15

Left it there. Feeling beat up today and was minus 5 in the gym!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That warm???


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> That warm???


Yeah it's roasting!

Decided to have acouple of rest days as the cold is making me ill


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Close Grip Bench Press (hands next to smooth)

Bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 3 x 1

Pin Press (pins at L - 4/5 inch from chest)

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

140kg x 5

DB Press

45kg x 15

45kg x 7

Hammer Row

50kg x 3 x 8

Seated Low-High Row

30kg x 2 x 12

Face Pulls

12p x 2 x 15

Scarecrows

1.25kg x 2 x 10

Not a bad session today. Worked pretty quick as only two of us training and was feeling tired and out of breath doing the back work but was fun. Pleased with the close grip bench too, three singles at 5kg less than my PB was good - and my BW is down a little too.

Back to the 100's


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hope it's warmed up a little! Our place gets colder with a thaw and it's just not fun these past couple of days!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hope it's warmed up a little! Our place gets colder with a thaw and it's just not fun these past couple of days!


Yeah it has a little, it's very wet though and all a bit slippery!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ME Lower

Deficit Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1

Sumo SLDL's

100kg x 8

120kg x 3 x 8

Lying Leg Raises

3 x 12

Last session for 2010! All done for the year - a year of big achievements and plenty of obstacles too. Let's hope 2011 sees similar progress and brings just as many titles and trophys


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

Shirt on:

220kg x 1 (2 board)

240kg x 1 (2 board)

250kg x 1 (1 board)

Pin Press

140kg x 3 x 5

Hammer Row

50kg x 3 x 8

Seated Low-High Row

30kg x 2 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Decided to take the week off training, got some antibiotics from the docs for my throat and ear infection.

The big plan of attack is all laid out and strts Monday


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You heard owt about this qualifier supposed to be on at the Grand Prix?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> You heard owt about this qualifier supposed to be on at the Grand Prix?


Not really. I doubt I'll do it either way - I've paid for the Feb qualifier and booked a cheap travelodge for the night before so that's the one I plan on doing


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Fair do's.....I am now in two minds as which one to do...or both to cover all bases!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Bands

Bar + Dble Blues x 8

60kg + Dble Blues x 5

80kg + Dble Blues x 3

90kg + Dble Blues x 2

115kg + Dble Blues x 1

120kg + Dble Blues + Dble Mini's x 0

100kg + Dble Blues + Dble Mini's x 1

115kg + Dble Blues + Dble Mini's x 1

JM Press

40kg x 6

60kg x 3 x 6

DB Press

50kg x 3 x 6

Chest Supported Row

20kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 8

Reverse Fly Machine

10p x 3 x 8

Done. Good session today, the band tension on the bench was pretty brutal but enjoyed it. Sadly still not got rid of the throat infection 100% though


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Jeez that band work looked brutal! Mate know how you feel, have a throat infection myself!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Jeez that band work looked brutal! Mate know how you feel, have a throat infection myself!


Yeah I'm not sure exactly what the amount of tension is but somewhere around 70-90kg I reckon


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Raw Squats (tech work)

Bar x 8

65kg x 8

85kg x 5

105kg x 3

145kg x 5 x 3

Speed Deadlifts

100kg x 8

140kg x 8 x 2

Single Arm Alternate KB Swings

16kg x 30

24kg x 2 x 30

KB Side Bends

48kg x 3 x 12 each side

Planks

3 x As long as possible....

Wow was good to be squatting again even thoug it feels strange and was nice to have a good productive session and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Really need to start making my lighter lower day productive and today felt exactly that :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey squatting again, nice one mate, I bet it feels great... hows the injuries holding up...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey squatting again, nice one mate, I bet it feels great... hows the injuries holding up...


Yeah it was good thanks  I'm still aware of my back not being 100% but it needs working to make it better so I'll do exactly that!

Going to try some heavy squats at the end of next week and see what happens, just hope it doesn't put me back lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate my fingers will be crossed for ya...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 8

50kg + 3 chains x 8

80kg + 3 chains x 9 x 3

Military Press

Bar x 8

60kg x 3 x 8

DB Rock N Roll's

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 15

Wide Cambered Bar Pulldowns

13p x 3 x 10

Seated Low-High Row

30kg x 3 x 10


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Partial Deadlift off 2inch blocks

60kg + 3 chains per side x 10

80kg + 3 chains per side x 8

100kg + 3 chains per side x 5

140kg + 3 chains per side x 1

180kg + 3 chains per side x 1

220kg + 3 chains per side x 1

260kg + 3 chains per side x 1

280kg + 3 chains per side x 1

290kg + 3 chains per side x 0

Ghetto Band GHR's

Blue + Mini x 5

Blue x 3 x 5

Blue + Mini x 5

Hyperextensions

10kg x 3 x 10

Preacher Band Abs

Green + Mini x 3 x 8

DB Curls

15kg x 10

22.5kg x 2 x 10

Good solid deadlift session  Pulling from 2inch high is always pretty tough for me, I'm better off the floor normally so was pleased with this. Chain weight totalled around 40kg extra.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice lifting MB... hows the legs and back after squats and deads?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice lifting MB... hows the legs and back after squats and deads?


Cheers, seems to be holding out ok ta. My strength in my back is almost 100% it's just stability issues really now.

Next Friday I'll get under a heavy squat and see what happens!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press - Sponge Board

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 2

Shirt on:

220kg x 1

230kg x 1

235kg x 1

240kg x 1

JM Press

40kg x 6

50kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

DB Press

60kg x 3 x 6

Chest Supported Row

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

60kg x 8

Reverse Flye Machine

9p x 3 x 8

Well today's workout was tough on the new diet. The weights moved on the bench were ok, the 230 felt tough but the 235 and 240 moved fast. Lack of energy kicked in during the assistance work and made it a long session to get through. Challenging, but we all love a challenge!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Low carbs/mid-high fats/high protein Martin??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Low carbs/mid-high fats/high protein Martin??


Medium protein, carbs, and fats 

Just playing with timing of everything tbh - that and avoiding eating massive amounts of takeaways and pick n mix!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Raw Squat

Bar x 10

70kg x 8

110kg x 5

160kg x 5 x 3

Speed Deadlift

60kg x 5

100kg x 2

140kg x 2

160kg x 8 x 2

1-Arm Alternate KB Swings

24kg x 30

24kg x 40

24kg x 50

KB Standing Obliques

48kg x 3 x 12 each side

Planks

3 x to failure

Another good hard Tuesday session  felt wasted after the swings but better for it. Won't be long before I'm feeling fitter again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick Q martin. On your speed deads, do you touch and go or do 8 fast singles?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Quick Q martin. On your speed deads, do you touch and go or do 8 fast singles?


8 x 2 - that's 8 doubles mate. It rests on the floor after the first rep, reset position then second rep. Takes about a second or so - it's still a a very fast set but it's definately not touch and go


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers pal.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 4 chains x 10

40kg + 4 chains x 8

60kg + 4 chains x 5

80kg + 4 chains x 9 x 3

Military Press

Bar x 10

65kg x 3 x 8

DB Rock N Rolls

17.5kg x 3 x 15

Cambered Bar Pulldowns

13p x 10

14p x 2 x 10

Facepulls

10p x 30

Feeling beat up in the shoulder today. Got through it but at times was close to calling it a day! Had to demo a but of KB stuff at work yesterday and it aggrevated my forearm and bicep tendons quite a bit.

Looking forward to heavy lower tomorrow :rockon:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Reverse Blue Band Free Squat

65kg x 10

105kg x 8

145kg x 3

185kg x 1

Briefs on:

225kg x 1

265kg x 1

305kg x 1

325kg x 1

345kg x 1

Ghetto GHR's

Blue Band x 5 x 5

Hyperextensions

20kg x 4 x 10

Standing Abs on Preacher Band

Green + Mini x 3 x 10

DB Curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 2 x 10

Seated Calf Press Machine

11p x 10

13p x 3 x 10

Pleased with today :whistling: After 6 months of back problems and no heavy squatting I was pleased with the 345kg in briefs. The bands took a bit of weight off but not masses. Still feel that something isn't right but small steps for now and I'm happy.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate some nice lifting there and after the injury... good stuff, onward and upward bud...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press with Reverse Dble Mini Bands

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

170kg x 3

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

200kg x f

192.5kg x f

JM Press

Bar x 10

50kg x 7

55kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

DB Press

60kg x 6

C.S.R

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

60kg x 8

Reverse Fly Machine

9p x 3 x 10

Not a great workout today. Not sure why, perhaps dehydration, but everything felt wrong. Got through everything I needed to do still


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Raw Squat

Bar x 15

65kg x 10

105kg x 3

145kg x 3

175kg x 5 x 3 (with belt)

Speed Deadlift

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 6 x 2

Single Arm Alternate KB Swings

24kg x 3 x 40

Standing Oblique Bends

32kg KB x 3 x 15 each side

15mins various KB tricks...

Good solid Tuesday session again. Worked a little slower than last week but a good session all the same.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

60kg x 15

Bar + 5 chains x 10

40kg + 5 chains x 6

50kg + 5 chains x 2

60kg + 5 chains x 9 x 3

Military Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 3 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns

13p x 3 x 15-20

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 20

Kept it light and short today after a strain on my bicep and forarm in the week. Nothing serious I hope but felt too close for comfort trying to go heavy.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (deload)*

15inch Deadlift

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Leg Press

120kg x 8

160kg x 3 x 8

45 Degree Hyperextensions

16kg KB x 10

24kg KB x 3 x 10

Walking Safety Squat Bar Lunges

48kg x Accross carpark and back!

Standing Band Abs

Green x 4 x 10

Lying Leg Raises

3 x 10

Seated Calf Press

13p x 3 x 10

I was in two minds whether to deadlift or not today and decided against it. I don't like it when I'm not training heavy but got two heavy weeks coming up in the pre comp build up and my back and bicep are still a little suspect so opted to take it easy and just hit the assistance work.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Bench - Circa Max 1*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 (using slingshot)

Shirt on, to 2 Board:

220kg x 2

240kg x 2

250kg x 2

260kg x 1

272.5kg x 1

Decline Bench

100kg x 5

140kg x 3 x 5

Hammer Row

60kg x 3 x 8 each arm

C.S.R

50kg x 3 x 8

Good workout today. Had plenty of carbs yesterday and felt better training, strength seems to be good on bench at slightly lower bodyweight which is more than I expected


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Lower*

45 Degree Hyper

BW x 4 x 15

X-Trainer

20 mins

Nice and easy due to an abcess so couldn't lift due to pressure. Off to dentist to get it seen to and will hopefully resume as normal Thursday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper (the 'burn')*

DB Press

10kg x 20

17.5kg x 15

37.5kg x 15

40kg x 2 x 15

Seated OH DB Press

17.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 11

Tricep Pushdown

7p x 3 x 15

High-to-Low Pulldown/Row Machine

25kg x 15

35kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Ouch. That hurt today - nice and quick training but really got pumped up fast. Kept everything light ready for a big bench session Monday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower - Circa Max 1*

Squat (touch and go on 14 inch box)

Bar x 10

65kg + 3 chains x 5

105kg + 3 chains x 3

145kg + 3 chains x 3

185kg + 3 chains x 1

Briefs on + belt:

245kg + 3 chains x 2

265kg + 3 chains x 2

275kg + 3 chains x 2 x 2

GHR's

BW x 5 x 10

Step Ups onto 15.5inch box

60kg x 10 each leg

Hanging Leg Raises

BW x 4 x 8

Pleased with today  Dropping weight has meant my briefs are actually loose rather than stupidly tight yet still managed to squat fairly heavy all things considered. New GHR machine seems good and is alot better than using a lat pulldown and doing ghetto ones. Hopefully onwards and upwards...


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Litrally crazy, crazy squatting weight. Nice one.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate that is some awesome squatting... and who wears pants when they squat... not me...  oh wait...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice squatting martin! Cant wait for the comp, deff some heavier weight being shifted this time round for sure 

Trying to fit into some metal ace breifs 38 I think, almost got them on but 2 inches away from slipping it on completley, not sure if its worth to keep trying to squeeze into them or just jump ship and go for 40's!? What do you reckon?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, was good to get some proper weight on my back again 

Merat - Stick with them IMO. They will stretch slightly the more times you put them on- a size up may be too big after you've worn them in. If they nearly go on they're probably just right


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper - Circa Max 2*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on, to 1 board:

230kg x 1

250kg x 1

260kg x 1

270kg x 0 (lost it on way down)

Decline Bench

100kg x 15

Hammer Row

60kg x 3 x 8

C.S.R

50kg x 3 x 8

Mixed benching today. The flat bench went ok, I'm confident I'll get 260kg or more on the day - which will be a PB assuming I weigh-in under 100kg. The decline bench was a bit painful so just did a set and upped the reps.

I may push next Mondays training a little more than I normally would do to make up for it.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Lower*

X-Trainer

20 mins

45 Degree Hyperextensions

BW x 3 x 15

Obliques on 45 Hyper

BW x 3 x 15 each side

Decline Sit Ups

BW x 3 x 15

X-Trainer

10 mins


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Upper*

DB Bench Press

25kg x 2 x 8

45kg x 3 x 12

Seated OH DB Press

20kg x 3 x 12

Tri Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 12

High-Low Pulldown

40kg x 3 x 12

Reverse Fly Machine

8p x 3 x 12

Mmm. I hate easy sessions - they're too light to get fired up for yet heavy enough to feel hard work and make me feel weak!

Roll on tomorrow's squats


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower - Circa Max 2*

Box Squat to 14 inch box

65kg + 3 chains x 5

105kg + 3 chains x 3

145kg + 3 chains x 3

Briefs on:

205kg + 3 chains x 1

245kg + 3 chains x 1

285kg + 3 chains x 1

305kg + 3 chains x 1

GHR's

+ Mini Band x 10

+ 2 x Mini's x 3 x 10

+ Mini x 10

Hanging Leg Raises

BW x 4 x 8

Good session today. Squats went ok - was feeling very heavy on last set just to have on my back (around 345kg) as it's been 6 months or so since I've got that kind of weight on the bar. Anyways, it went up so should be good for 320-330kg on comp day in two weeks


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you sir are a beast... love your work mate, given me motivation to push harder... after the op that is


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really looking forward to watching you lift!!!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> you sir are a beast... love your work mate, given me motivation to push harder... after the op that is


Cheers matey  Good luck with the op



ElfinTan said:


> Really looking forward to watching you lift!!!!


I'm looking forward to it too I think. I won't be putting a massive total up as I will only squat in briefs but the aim is to go over 900kg. This dieting business has taken a bit out of me but I'm hoping it comes together ok on the day.

It'll be interesting to see you lift Tan  It should bring out the best in your lifts thats for sure.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

How come just breifs mate? Didnt manage to get into mine no matter what I tried lol, quads too big :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> How come just breifs mate? Didnt manage to get into mine no matter what I tried lol, quads too big :lol:


I'm still not over my lower back injury and haven't squatted above 300 kg since July at the British last year. If I put my suit on I'll end up doing something stupid like going for the British record and hurting myself  So just briefs for me this time. Like I said, I should still go for about 330kg ish.

No such thing as quads too big - just your not trying hard enough to get in them!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> I'm still not over my lower back injury and haven't squatted above 300 kg since July at the British last year. If I put my suit on I'll end up doing something stupid like going for the British record and hurting myself  So just briefs for me this time. Like I said, I should still go for about 330kg ish.
> 
> No such thing as quads too big - just your not trying hard enough to get in them!


ah right yeh, remember you saying, still a 900 total would be very good all considering! Give you the chance to focus on the bench a bit right? lol mate, even bulldog reckons their too tight, I wet them, put football in the legs and pumped air in it, left it over night, still too tight on the sides! Ill try again though, I reckon if I stayed at 67 I prob would of got into them.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> It'll be interesting to see you lift Tan  It should bring out the best in your lifts thats for sure.


I am going to have fun....get some comp experience....THEN go away to come back and kick ass in a year of two ;0)


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

A 900kg total? Man, i quit at this LOL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cheers Martin... good luck with training big man...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Deload 1*

Bench Press (using Slingshot)

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 3 x 1

Decline Press Machine

40kg x 3 x 10

Standing OH DB Press (single arm)

22.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Hammer Row

50kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Done


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Steven Scoular said:


> Hi Martin, are you considering the WPC European Championships in Prague also?
> 
> I heard that their getting rid of the 125kg class and making it 120kg. Would 120kg suit you or are you sticking to the 100kg weight division?
> 
> ...


hi matey, I don't think I'll be in the Euros tbh. I'm on holiday the first couple of weeks in June so it doesn't fit very well. I hope

to be able to do the British instead.

I'm a 100/110kg lifter pal - only if I'm way too fat I'm much over 110kg so the class change wouldn't affect me.

How's the bodybuilding going? No powerlifting this year then?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Lower*

X-Trainer

10 mins

45 Degree Hyper

BW x 3 x 15

GHR's

BW x 3 x 10

Decline Sit-Ups

BW x 12

+10kg x 3 x 12

X-Trainer

10 mins

Simples.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Deload 2*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 3

120kg x 5 x 3

OH KB Press

16kg x 3 x 15 each arm

Ring Press Ups (feet elevated)

3 x 10

Ring Pull-Ups

3 x 5

Left it there. Not feeling very strong at the minute still dieting and trying to keep my weight low to make the 100kg class next Friday. Hopefully will make it down in weight ok and after a day of carbs all will come back


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Lower*

Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 2

180kg x 1

220kg x 3 x 1

+ 20 mins Kettlebell work


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

One week today!!!!! Ok...a wee bit excited now ;0)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Steven Scoular said:


> It's going well, personally I find it hard to keep up the diet. Training although as intense as it is, it's the easy part. :]
> 
> I was considering the raw contest Lee Price has organised. Pretty confident would get PB's on bench and squat not sure about deadlift. My current short-term goal is to reach 10 stone. Currently 9.5 stone.
> 
> I know your sponsered by myprotein Martin. Do you use any of their supplements? What supplements do you use?


Sounds good  DO the raw comp - even when training purely for BB'ing it's good to have strength goals too and helps keep you focused. The whole idea of BB'ers lifting light weights is pretty pants IMO lol

Yes mate I only use their supplements and have for years TBH. I use a few off the shelf products like Pulse and Exceed (pre workout) but add various amino acids and carbs to it. My main stay of protein more recently has been a special blend of hydro-whey, whey isolate, milk protein and added leucine.

There's a pretty long list of everything I use  vits, EFA's, sleeping aids, recovery aids, cookies, bars etc....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Sounds good  DO the raw comp - even when training purely for BB'ing it's good to have strength goals too and helps keep you focused. The whole idea of BB'ers lifting light weights is pretty pants IMO lol
> 
> Yes mate I only use their supplements and have for years TBH. I use a few off the shelf products like *Pulse* and Exceed (pre workout) but add various amino acids and carbs to it. My main stay of protein more recently has been a special blend of hydro-whey, whey isolate, milk protein and added leucine.
> 
> There's a pretty long list of everything I use  vits, EFA's, sleeping aids, recovery aids, cookies, bars etc....


I like the ol Pulse! I find it works quite well.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good lifting for Saturday! See you there!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Right then...

Weighed in @ 108.2kg. Didn't have the time off work I needed to make the 100kg class so no weight cut for me this time.

I was feeling pretty good on the day, a little concerned with my back injury but everything had been holding out OK in training.

*
Squat*

Having not squatted heavy for a long time I decided to leave my squat suit alone at home and compete in just briefs and some very old knee wraps to find out where my squat is at. Warmed up with 105, 145, 185, 225 and 265kg in just briefs. Was going to open on 300kg but dropped it down a little...

1st Attempt - 285kg - Good lift. Nice and low, felt fairly heavy but came up fine.

2nd Attempt - 320kg - Good lift. I knew I was capable of around this weight from the circa max training yet it felt easier than expected 

3rd Attempt - 335kg - Good lift. Nice and better than the last. Should have gone a little more!

*Bench Press*

Warming up felt good, went something like 60, 80, 100, 140, 180 then 200 and 230 to boards in the shirt.

1st Attempt - 245kg - Good lift. Almost didnt make a touch with this weight but after a struggle I got it to chest and pressed it fine.

2nd Attempt - 262.5kg - Good lift - 2.5kg PB @ under 110kg  It was tough but got it!

Passed on my third attempt.

*
Deadlift*

After a long day my back had strated tightening up a fair bit and was twinging bending over. I decided to warm up and see how things went. Warmed upto 220kg for a single and decided to open light and make sure I got a total

1st Attempt - 252.5kg - Good lift. Gave me 850kg..

2nd Attempt - 302.5kg - Good lift. Gave me 900kg total...

3rd Attempt - 332.5kg - Failed at lockout. Would have been a 2.5kg PB and was close so I'm happy enough 

So, a 900kg total @ 108.2kg. This put me first place in the 110kg class and second overall.

It was a great comp, nice venue and well orgainsed. It was a long day but well worth it and some good lifting from many people. Good to see some faces from here comepting too 

Next up big bench press at the NEC Bodypower Expo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

335 in briefs! ffs Martin!

Well done.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> 335 in briefs! ffs Martin!
> 
> Well done.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow monster lifting! What association is this?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This gentleman is an INCREDIBLE lifter. An utter inspiration and very well respected by his peers.

Very impressive Mr Brown....very impressive!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Martin you are a beast mate... awesome lifting and truly inspirational... many congrats...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great lifting as always mate, was a pleasure to witness.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Wow monster lifting! What association is this?


This is BPC/GPC.



ElfinTan said:


> This gentleman is an INCREDIBLE lifter. An utter inspiration and very well respected by his peers.
> 
> Very impressive Mr Brown....very impressive!


Thanks for the kind words Tan  I have work to do if I'm going to hit my targets this year at the British but it will be full steam ahead starting next week. Ideally I want to put a monster total up at 100kg bodyweight in July.



Greyphantom said:


> Martin you are a beast mate... awesome lifting and truly inspirational... many congrats...


Cheers mate. It was a good day and gives me a good idea where I'm at now to work out my training over the next 3 months or so.



Merat said:


> Great lifting as always mate, was a pleasure to witness.


Thanks Merat. You lifted well yourself - keep with it and listen to Dave. You will do well at the British. I know the first time I had a bad day with squats I came back next comp to a 35kg PB  Sometimes our troubles teach us more than when things go well.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Definite subscribe. Good luck to you man!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Martin wondered if you could answer a few questions...

At what age did you start lifting weights?... And then from there at what age did you start training for powerlifting?

How much natural strength did you have before training?(maybe a rough idea of what weight you were and what you can remember of your first lifts)

How old are you now?(hope you dont mind)

Are you/did you used to be good at(or play alot) any other sports?

Would be great to get some answers to these would really appreciate it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

On The Rise said:


> Martin wondered if you could answer a few questions...
> 
> At what age did you start lifting weights?... And then from there at what age did you start training for powerlifting?
> 
> ...


Answered above  Hope it helps!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Once I recover fully mate I am going to give myself a max of one year to enter a contest... Mostly likely BPC as this has been suggested to me as being the better one for my needs... will you be attending the GP lifting event MB?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Once I recover fully mate I am going to give myself a max of one year to enter a contest... Mostly likely BPC as this has been suggested to me as being the better one for my needs... will you be attending the GP lifting event MB?


Good. Just get competing soon - its well worth it and makes you lift more. If I didn't enter my first comp 3 years ago I'd still be lifting the same as I was then.

No not the GP in London. Cant afford it I've got too much on and I'm not bothered about bodybuilding enough really. We have Branch Warren coming to my gym the week after so I'll meet him then at least 

Next for me is Bench Press at the NEC Bodypower Expo.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Next for me is Bench Press at the NEC Bodypower Expo.


Saturday or Sunday mate? I'll be there


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunday I think is the lifting for me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers Martin for takin the time to answer my questions really appreciate it!

I find it interesting how you yourself started lifting when you were 15 whereas someone like Ron Collins started when he was 26 I think I read. I guess you are in your prime now till about 35ish being a powerlifter. Are there any/many guys out there that put up bigger totals than you in your class? Seems ridic looking at your lifts that your Deadlift would be classed as the weak link(I guess) at 335kg lol!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I started training at 15 - but of course everyone does the wrong things for a couple of years first  I hope I have a couple more years of getting stronger that's for sure.

At 100kg there isn't really anyone at the minute in the UK putting up much over 900kg, but at 110kg there are two or three guys capable of very big numbers (over 1000kg) who I'd struggle to beat tbh but that's also why I'm better suited to lifting at 100kg not 110kg. Saying that there's always people getting better and better and new people aswell in the 100's so things change fast.

My deadlift isn't bad - I'm close to both the squat and bench records in the 100's though. I'm a pretty all round lifter which is why I'm good - I dont really have a weak lift and that keeps my total's big


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It begins. Today is the start of my training towards both the BPC British Bench Press Championships at the NEC Bodypower Expo on 22nd May and also training for the BPC British Powerlifting Finals on 3rd July.

Goals are to take the 100kg bench record in May and then onto the 100kg squat and total records in July  Got some work to do to have a chance....

*DE Lower*

Free Squat

Bar x some

65kg x 2 x 3

105kg x 3

135kg x 8 x 3 (with belt)

GM's

Bar x 10

65kg x 3 x 10

Bulgarian Split Squat

Bar x 2 x 15 each leg

Obliques (lying leg raises)

BW x 2 x 12 each side

Good first session back. Hamstrings are pumped and tight after the GM's and the split squats were a killer  Maybe add some weight next week but for now it was plenty to just get back in moving after almost 3 weeks of not doing much.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good stuff mate, nice workout to get back into things, back trainin on monday cant wait. I might be doing bodypower ill be there anyway at the PhD stand, im with you on gunning for some records got a couple in sight which I was shy off getting in the southerns but by july be deff hitting it


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good mornings scare me sh!tless....they just feel wrong! I know they are supposed to be THE daddy. Any tips on...well....how to not cack meself lol!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Good mornings scare me sh!tless....they just feel wrong! I know they are supposed to be THE daddy. Any tips on...well....how to not cack meself lol!


Watch a few video's of people doing them (elitefts on youtube is a good place to start).

I think that doing traditional good mornings maintaining a neutral spine and ensuring all the movement is from the hip and not lower back is a good place to start. Relax the knees rather than keeping them straight too - almost a Romanian DL but with squat bar placement works nicely. Oh and dont worry too much about getting massive ROM either - just as low as you can WITHOUT breaking neutral spine


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper (it begins...)*

5mins Mobility work

Close Grip Bench Press (12 inch)

Bar x 3 x 6

60kg x 2 x 6

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

160kg x 1 (all to 1 board now)

170kg x 1

175kg x 1

180kg x 1

3 Board Press (medium grip sinking each rep for a pause)

140kg x 5

150kg x 2 x 5

JM Press on EZ Bar

20kg x 8

40kg x 3 x 8

CSR

40kg x 5 x 10

Rep Bench

Bar x 100

External Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 15 each side

All good today. I find it hard to keep tight at the bottom of a close grip bench press and struggled a bit when the weight got heavier today. The last inch ends up almost dumping the bar down with my elbows wanting to flare. Still, the weight went ok for a first session and the accessory work went smooth. Will feel it tomorrow I think...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Watch a few video's of people doing them (elitefts on youtube is a good place to start).
> 
> I think that doing traditional good mornings maintaining a neutral spine and ensuring all the movement is from the hip and not lower back is a good place to start. Relax the knees rather than keeping them straight too - almost a Romanian DL but with squat bar placement works nicely. Oh and dont worry too much about getting massive ROM either - just as low as you can WITHOUT breaking neutral spine


Ahhhh Elite fitness....my new porn site lol. I will have a look and start using them but not yet as a ME exercise until I am confident with them. I do alot on Romanian Deads so that is a good comparison for me to work with. Thank you as ever!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 2 x 6

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

140kg x 4 x 4 (used slingshot)

Military Press

Bar x 8

50kg x 3 x 10

Ring Press Ups (feet on floor)

BW x 3 x 10

Ring Pull Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Face Pulls

9p x 3 x 15

Good repetition session today. Weights were approx 70% of 1RM and kept the assistance light. I have added the ring work to increase stability in my shoulders which seems to have decreased recently 

18 bench sessions to go...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What does RE stand for Martin? I am guessing DE = Dynamic Effort, ME = Max Effort... also what bands to do you recommend one should start with... going to find some chains in the next week or so... do they have to be 5 feet long or can they be 6 for eg?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Did some light GM's as 2nd exercise on ME after rack pulls....felt good and 'safe' lol...only up to 50kg. Cheers buddy x


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> What does RE stand for Martin? I am guessing DE = Dynamic Effort, ME = Max Effort... also what bands to do you recommend one should start with... going to find some chains in the next week or so... do they have to be 5 feet long or can they be 6 for eg?


RE = Repeated Effort in my training mate  Basically sub max for reps. Over the next couple of weeks I'm waving my bench and squat weights on lighter days as a % of my estimated raw 1RM's.

Bands I would start with a pair of mini's, a pair of monster mini's, and a pair of smalls. That'll be good for everything from speed work to max effort work for squat bench and deadlift.

Chains can be as long as you want them to be. 5 feet is enough to be folded in half and then almost all of the chain is off the floor at the top and almost all of it is deloaded at the bottom for squat and bench. Longer chain just means more is sat on the floor all the time. If your tall then 6 feet chain may not be a bad idea.

Bands will be much cheaper unless you can find someone wanting to get rid of 120kg of old chain like I did lol.

HTH's


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for your help Martin... I know some guys who work with skips so will prob have a load of chains lying around they can pass on to me... either that or the scrap metal guys around here might be able to help...

Bands... cool will do as you suggest... any particular brand or place I should get them from, I am looking at the strength shop and the woodys bands they have...

once again mate, many thanks for all your help...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Did some light GM's as 2nd exercise on ME after rack pulls....felt good and 'safe' lol...only up to 50kg. Cheers buddy x


No worries Tan  50kg isnt that light either lol



Greyphantom said:


> Thanks for your help Martin... I know some guys who work with skips so will prob have a load of chains lying around they can pass on to me... either that or the scrap metal guys around here might be able to help...
> 
> Bands... cool will do as you suggest... any particular brand or place I should get them from, I am looking at the strength shop and the woodys bands they have...
> 
> once again mate, many thanks for all your help...


Strength shop is good service mate. Ideally Iron Woody's are better - I got some Pullum Sports own brand ones and although they were fine - they've got all twisted and messed up in the mega cold we had and now are not safe to use - unlike my Iron Woody's that've stayed normal. Maybe it's just my misfortune though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

After only having about 4 hours sleep last night and no real food this morning I wasn't expecting much today...

*ME Lower*

18 Inch Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 3

260kg x 3

300kg x 1 (belt on now)

340kg x 1

380kg x 1 (PB)

400kg x fail

SSB Squats (with belt)

110kg x 6

150kg x 3 x 6

GHR's

BW x 3 x 10

Band Abs on Preacher Curl

Green x 3 x 15

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Pleased with everything though  Only the second time I've really pulled from 18inch and last time I failed 380kg so nice to get it this time and fairly easily. The 400kg however didn't want to budge!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Did pretty good considering you had 4 hours :lol: good coffee and a slap would of sorted that out 

Lol its weird, I pull more from the floor than I do off blocks!? But I think its cus when I do deads off blocks its conventional where as I pull sumo in comp....is there any benefit to pulling sumo stance off blocks?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the deads mate... always makes me cry though when I see the numbers you put up... cry and want to lift more!!!

Any suggestions where to get iron woodys from mate? (or am I being dense and they are the same as woodys  )


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> No worries Tan  50kg isnt that light either lol


True...i think I am losing perspective lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ElfinTan said:


> True...i think I am losing perspective lol


lol... I think thats the danger we play with T... we read and see these people lift huge weights and are constantly measuring against them...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> lol... I think thats the danger we play with T... we read and see these people lift huge weights and are constantly measuring against them...


Yeah especially when it's blokes who are 30kg heavier!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Chains (medium/close grip)

Bar x 3 x 6

Bar + 3 chains x 3

Bar + 5 chains x 3

Bar + 6 chains x 3

Bar + 7 chains x 3

60kg + 7 chains x 1

100kg + 7 chains x 1

120kg + 7 chains x 1

130kg + 7 chains x 1

4 Board Press (narrow grip sinking each rep)

160kg x 5

180kg x 5

190kg x 4

JM Press on EZ Bar

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

CSR

45kg x 5 x 8

Rep Bench

22.5kg x 100

Good session today. Working on my bench technique and trying to iron out some problems I know are letting me down when shirted. Starting to feel better. Today's chain weight was in total just over 100kg but not quite all is off the floor.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats is the reason behind the 100 reps on bench at the end?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Whats is the reason behind the 100 reps on bench at the end?


For fun 

Just as a bit of rehab and to get some blood moving tbh.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower (week 2 of 3)*

Squat

Bar x 2 x 6

65kg x 2 x 5

120kg x 2

160kg x 5 x 3

GM's

Bar x 10

65kg x 3 x 10

Bulgarian Split Squat (rear foot on 12.5inch box)

25kg Bar x 3 x 15 each leg

Turkish Get Ups

16kg KB x 2 x 5 each side

DB Hammer Curls

15kg x 2 x 20

Today went well- apart from the split squats which were a killer! My cardio sucks :asshole:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

5 mins Mobility work

Bench Press (using slingshot)

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

165kg x 3 x 3

Military Press

50kg x 3 x 10

Ring Push Ups (feet on 12.5inch box)

BW x 3 x 10

Ring Pull Ups

3 x 5

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Not a bad session but really need to get my bench setup right as the first working set felt hard and shouldn't have. It makes a massive difference being in the wrong place and losing tightness in setup. Anyhow, it will come together - 9 weeks to go to sort it out.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Box Squats to 12.5inch low box + Foam pad (with full sit and pause on box)

Bar x 2 x 6

70kg x 2 x 3

110kg x 3

150kg x 3

170kg x 3

190kg x 1 (belt on)

210kg x 1

230kg x 1

240kg x 1

250kg x 1

260kg x 1

2 inch Deficit Deadlift (using opposite grip)

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3 x 3

GHR's

BW x 3 x 10

Kettlebell Swings / BW Walking Lunge Supersets

32kg KB x 3 x 20 each

Hanging Leg Raises

BW x 3 x 8

DB Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Mmm. Today was hard. Sitting way back like a traditional Westside box squat made it alot of hamstring. Knees were behind ankles at the bottom around 2 inch lower than // for me. Pleased with it, but took some doing. The superset for conditioning was nasty too - but it was nice weather and couldn't resist the urge to go do something out in the carpark in the sun


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Doubled Mini Bands

Bar x 6

60kg x 5

To 3-Board:

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

Shirt on:

180kg x 1

230kg x 1

260kg x 1

To 2 Board:

260kg x 1

CGBP

140kg x 3 x 5

JM Press on EZ Bar

40kg x 8

50kg x 3 x 8

CSR

50kg x 3 x 8

Rep Bench

30kg x 87

Nice work today. Not there at all yet with set up when shirted under heavy weights but I managed the reps ok. The doubled mini bands don't add alot but do make it more difficult. The plan over the next 8 weeks will be to hit 290-300kg off a 2 board to give me a good chance of going over 285kg in comp. Today was probably around 280kg total weight so not bad


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Good going Martin! I hope to see you at the expo too!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

20 mins Mobility + Foam rolling

Raw Squat

Bar x 2 x 5

65kg x 2 x 5

105kg x 3

145kg x 1

185kg x 3 x 3

GM's

65kg x 3 x 10

Bulgarian Split Squat (rear foot on 12 inch box)

25kg Bar x 3 x 15 each leg

TKG's

16kg KB x 6 x 5 (alternating arms each set)

Side Planks

3 x each side

DB Hammer Curls

15kg x 2 x 15-20

More rolling and stretches....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press (using Slingshot)

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 x 2

Military Press

50kg x 3 x 10

Ring Push Ups (feet on 12.5inch box)

BW x 3 x 12

Ring Pull Ups

3 x 5

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Good short session today. The 180's felt smooth and comfortable which is always a nice sign. Feeling stronger off the chest so hopefull this will all equate to a bigger bench.

Big SQWATS tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

Reverse Green Band Squats

105kg x 5

145kg x 3

225kg x 1 (belt on)

Briefs on:

305kg x 1

345kg x 1

355kg x 1

365kg x 1

375kg x 1

Farmer's Walk

60kg each hand x 40m

100kg each hand x 3 x 20m

GHR's

BW x 3 x 10

45 Hyper

10kg x 10

16kg x 2 x 10

Reverse 45 Hypers Abs

Green Band x 3 x 10 (hard lol)

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Nice session today. Again sun was shining so made the most of it and did some farmers outside after the squats. Squats felt good on my back - no pain whilst doing them which is a nice sign. Got Stuart McGill's book on lower back disorders coming my way too so hopefully I'll have it back to full strength in no time


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Random clips of this weeks training:


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Who's that guy who can't bench 30kg ? shouldn't he be bodybuilding or something


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Upper*

Bench on Axle with band suspended weight

Bar + 40kg suspended x 5

Bar + 50kg suspended x 5

Bar + 60kg suspended x 5

Bar + 70kg suspended x 5

Bar + 80kg suspended x 5

Bar + 70kg suspended x 5

DB Press

40kg x 20

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 2 x 8

Hammer Row Machine

40kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Band Pull Aparts

Mini x 2 x 50

Nice to take it easy today. Felt like I'd done something but no pressure on the joints or strain on the muscles. Feeling like I was hit by a bus after Friday though!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> *Deload Upper*
> 
> Bench on Axle with band suspended weight
> 
> ...


Where you're putting "Bar+70kg" would that be 90kg?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Some serious squats there MB and good news on the no back pain for the farmers...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

PharmaSay said:


> Who's that guy who can't bench 30kg ? shouldn't he be bodybuilding or something


Yeah he's just some weirdo who occasionally trains with us lol



Greyphantom said:


> Some serious squats there MB and good news on the no back pain for the farmers...


Cheers pal. Squats felt good and was pleased with the weight. Not quite where it needs to be to put me over 900lbs suited but not far away 



JoePro said:


> Where you're putting "Bar+70kg" would that be 90kg?


No, the axle is only around 11kg I think. We used it because it's thick, and more importantly it's lighter than a bar. When doing an exercise like this for rehab/deload/stability and handing the weights on bands you need a big contrast between the weight of the bar and the weight hanging off on bands. If the bar is heavy its alot easier.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower (1 of 3)*

Box Squats

Bar + 3 chains x 5

65kg + 3 chains x 2 x 5

105kg + 3 chains x 2

145kg + 3 chains x 8 x 2 (with belt)

Step Ups (15.5inch box)

24kg KB x 2 x 20 each leg

Turkish Get Ups

16kg x 4 x 5

DB Hammer Curls

10kg x 2 x 20

Well today was light but ended up with a good sweat on Squats felt nice and light which is a good sign but my fitness sucks a bit feeling so wasted doing the accessory work.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> No, the axle is only around 11kg I think. We used it because it's thick, and more importantly it's lighter than a bar. When doing an exercise like this for rehab/deload/stability and handing the weights on bands you need a big contrast between the weight of the bar and the weight hanging off on bands. If the bar is heavy its alot easier.


Ah I see, fair enough mate. I don't know most of the EQ because my gym doesn't have anything like bands or chains or an axle... just a barbell and a squat rack for me fella.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper (week 1 of 3)*

Bench Press (+slingshot)

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 5

142.5kg x 4 x 4

Seated OH DB Press

25kg x 3 x 10

Single Arm Flat DB Press

30kg x 3 x 10 each arm

CSR

30kg x 3 x 12

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 15

Another easy session today as part of recovery week. The single arm bench press highlighted weakness in my left shoulder and misfiring lats which will need some work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deload Lower *

Squats (walked out)

Bar x 2 x 6

Bar + 40kg hanging on bands x 4

Bar + 80kg hanging on bands x 3

65kg + 80kg hanging on bands x 3

75kg + 80kg hanging on bands x 3

85kg + 80kg hanging on bands x 3

95kg + 80kg hanging on bands x 3

Farmer's Walk

60kg x 20m

80kg x 2 x 20m

100kg x 20m

Standing Band Ab Crunches

Green band x 3 x 15

+ 20 mins Kettlebell messing / mobility stuff

Well the squats with suspended weight was pretty cool  Not heavy but had to work to keep stable. Bit of a play around with the rest of today's session and was good not to be pushing things. Rest over the weekend, eat some food ready for Monday's bench. My weight today is down from last week so food is going well, I just hope my strength remains. Time will tell.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Sweetie! Are you in on Saturday....we're going to pop over to check out your ghetto monolift x


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Sweetie! Are you in on Saturday....we're going to pop over to check out your ghetto monolift x


Err no I'm not actually! It's not my gym lol.

The ghetto mono epuipment is kept away from the general public - it's just a normal rack at all other times!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench + 1 Chain per side

Bar x 2 x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 2 (used slingshot from here)

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 2

240kg x 1

250kg x 1

255kg x 1

260kg x 1

265kg x 1

275kg x 1 (none to chest)

Tricep Pushdowns

10p x 5 x 8

Pulldowns

12-14p x 5 x 8-10

Wow I'm beat. Trying to get into my newer shirt is difficult to say the least. Starting to work it better towards the end of today but still couldn't get a touch on my chest. Anyway - strength felt good and the heavier sets went better than the lighter ones.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Err no I'm not actually! It's not my gym lol.
> 
> The ghetto mono epuipment is kept away from the general public - it's just a normal rack at all other times!


I know it's not your gym lol! OK no probs....I just wanted to see if it was something that we could replicate!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I know it's not your gym lol! OK no probs....I just wanted to see if it was something that we could replicate!


It really is very simple Tan 

You need two "Grade 8 Foundry hooks" - like here http://www.williamhackett.co.uk/products/lifting/grade-8-chain-sling-system/grade-8-chain-fittings/eye-foundry-hook perhaps the second size down in the table to give you plenty of room in the mouth of the hook for re-racking 

Then all you need is some strong chain maybe 1/2inch thick. You need two lengths obviously one for each side of the rack.

Then two strong carabiners like - http://ironmind-store.com/Large-carabiner/productinfo/1314A/ to attatch the chain in a loop around your safety bar - which should be up high - and then the hook goes into the bottom of the carabiner hanging down.

Hey presto- mono! You do need one person each side to move the hook though when someone unracks it. But they can then side spot easily too.

Only other thing you may wish to add is a webbing sling - http://www.northerntooluk.com/winches-and-hoists/winches-and-hoists-accessories/2t-3m-webbing-sling_16033E.html?afc=ShoppingSite&des=GoogleShop to put through your safety bars and have the squat bar inside. This just stops you hitting the floor if you fail and also saves bars being bent if you drop them off your back when box squatting.

But you're welcome to come see ours in operation - we squat most Friday's usually at 12.30-1pm.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Martin, how do you get the most out your bench shirt, is it the sizing that is key, like uber uber tight? chatted to few ppl saying they get 50-100kg out their shirts!? I must be doing something wrong....If I can my bench up, my total would skyrocket for sure.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> It really is very simple Tan
> 
> You need two "Grade 8 Foundry hooks" - like here http://www.williamhackett.co.uk/products/lifting/grade-8-chain-sling-system/grade-8-chain-fittings/eye-foundry-hook perhaps the second size down in the table to give you plenty of room in the mouth of the hook for re-racking
> 
> ...


Star....I will pass on these destructions to a man than can! Fridays is difficult due to ours being our gym lol!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower (week 2 of 3)*

Box Squat (14inch)

Bar x 6

Bar + 4 chains x 3

65kg + 4 chains x 3

105kg + 4 chains x 3

145kg + 4 chains x 8 x 2 (with belt)

Step Ups

24kg KB x 2 x 20 each leg

TGU's

16kg x 4 x 5

Side Planks

BW x 1

16kg KB x 2

Hammer Curls

10kg x 2 x 20

Today was good, squats felt explosive and fast and the step ups are getting better. When my back was at it's worst I couldn't step up without pain on rotation - the pain is not there anymore so a good sign 

Shoulder's feel pretty beat up after yesterday's bench and then narrow grip squats today so may reconsider the next wave of DE work.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good news re your back mate... when you say 4 chains is that each side or on the bar in total?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> good news re your back mate... when you say 4 chains is that each side or on the bar in total?


Cheers 

That's 4 chains each side of the bar - which is around 50kg of weight.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper (week 2 of 3)*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 5

145kg x 2

167.5kg x 3 x 3

Seated OH DB Press

25kg x 3 x 10

Single Arm Flat DB Press

30kg x 3 x 10

CSR

40kg x 3 x 12

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Feeling like I've got flu today


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower *

15inch Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

260kg x 1

300kg x 1

330kg x 1 (pb)

45 Hyper

16kg x 3 x 10

Farmer's Walk

60kg x 30m

80kg x 20m

110kg x 20m

Farmer's Walk / Sandbag Carry Medley

(70kg x 20m + 60kg x 20m) x 4

Floor Wipers

60kg x 3 x 8

DB Curls

20kg x 3 x 10

Still feeling a little under the weather today but deads went well  Had some fun in the sun again and got the old heart beat racing.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice one mate, good to hear youre feeling better too... and what weather is this, awesome days for training...

quick question mate, regarding footwear for lifting, I believe I read you use the metal shoes... are these the ones you are talking about? http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/shoes/metal-squat-boots/prod_120.html and if so how do you find them? if not where do you recommend I get some from... oh and btw thanks for talking me out of buying that other bar a couple of months back and waiting to get the texas power bar, got one and its awesome, feels really good on the lifts (although tbf I have just started back...)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> nice one mate, good to hear youre feeling better too... and what weather is this, awesome days for training...
> 
> quick question mate, regarding footwear for lifting, I believe I read you use the metal shoes... are these the ones you are talking about? http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/shoes/metal-squat-boots/prod_120.html and if so how do you find them? if not where do you recommend I get some from... oh and btw thanks for talking me out of buying that other bar a couple of months back and waiting to get the texas power bar, got one and its awesome, feels really good on the lifts (although tbf I have just started back...)


Yes they are the shoes I normally use. They're alot of money though now. I got myself some Converse Allstars from TK Maxx for £13 - brilliant shoe for squatting and deadlifting in. So that's what I'm wearing now. There's a reason everyone in the US wears them


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Close Grip 1-Board Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 6

40kg x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1 (pb)

Military Press

50kg x 6

80kg x 2 x 6

Tricep Pushdowns

9p x 5 x 8

Pulldowns

10p x 2 x 15

Facepulls

8p x 2 x 30

Still got manflu so kept the extra work to a minimum and didn't push it. Nice to get a PB though in the close grip


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Yes they are the shoes I normally use. They're alot of money though now. I got myself some Converse Allstars from TK Maxx for £13 - brilliant shoe for squatting and deadlifting in. So that's what I'm wearing now. There's a reason everyone in the US wears them


Ah that might be the go then... I have a tk maxx not far from me so might have to visit... thanks again for your input and advice its always welcome and heeded mate... also are the converse shoes what you wear in a meet?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Lower*

Box Squat (14 inch box)

Bar + 5 chains x 6

65kg + 5 chains x 5

105kg + 5 chains x 3

145kg + 5 chains x 6 x 2

Side Planks

x 3 each side

+ some light abs

Kept it short. Feeling a little better from the manflu so hoping to be back to normal by Thursday.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Martin, thanks for the advice re the converse allstars mate, found that I had forgotten to put my trainers in to my bag when packing for Bristol so found a tk maxx and bought a pair of them (£25 though barstewards) and went for a train in Toms gym... awesome session and they felt fantastic... no give like my others and I didnt realise how much importance the flatness of them would play in my lifts... damn near ready to have your babies with all the great advice you have given me mate :lol:

Its much appreciated...!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi Martin, thanks for the advice re the converse allstars mate, found that I had forgotten to put my trainers in to my bag when packing for Bristol so found a tk maxx and bought a pair of them (£25 though barstewards) and went for a train in Toms gym... awesome session and they felt fantastic... no give like my others and I didnt realise how much importance the flatness of them would play in my lifts... damn near ready to have your babies with all the great advice you have given me mate :lol:
> 
> Its much appreciated...!!


No probs pal  Yeah I doubted how good they were but now that I've tried them out myself I think they're great. As I said, there's a reason all the US lifters wear them - and it aint because they're cool shoes!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press (using s/shot)

Bar x 6

60kg x 2 x 6

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

185kg x 2 x 2

OH DB Press

30kg x 3 x 10

Single Arm DB Bench

32.5kg x 3 x 10 each arm

CSR

40kg x 3 x 12

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Pumped


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome work effort have subscribed


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

switch said:


> Awesome work effort have subscribed


Thanks  Hope you enjoy reading it!



Merat said:


> Martin, how do you get the most out your bench shirt, is it the sizing that is key, like uber uber tight? chatted to few ppl saying they get 50-100kg out their shirts!? I must be doing something wrong....If I can my bench up, my total would skyrocket for sure.


Apologies Merat, didn't see this post. It's a few things really - a good fit is important, and the stronger I get the tighter I can get away with. It seems like I have got bigger over the last year or two but I'm wearing a size down 

It just takes a load of time to learn shirts. The more you learn how to use it, the more you train specifically to bench in a shirt, the more you get from it. It's a skill at the end of the day - but it is also how strong you are.

I think that's the point people miss about equipment - to put 20kg on your equipped bench you have to get stronger in the shirted bench movement, simple. It doesn't matter if your raw bench increases (that much). All that matters is you get stronger in the right places that will push up your shirted bench. That may be triceps, may be lats, or it may be chest/shoulders. Whatever it is you've gotta hammer it until it gets stronger


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks mate, deff been hammerin my triceps and shoulders as they are my weaker links in the bench, chest and lats are strong though, getting it off my chest isnt a problem its the lockout really.

Might see how this shirts works for me and my prep as well, for bodypower, then re asses for the brits if it will be good to go tighter or stay at the same shirt size.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

SSB Box Squat (14inch box)

Bar + 5 chains x 2 x 5

70kg + 5 chains x 2 x 5

110kg + 5 chains x 3

150kg + 5 chains x 3

190kg + 5 chains x 1

210kg + 5 chains x 1

230kg + 5 chains x 1

250kg + 5 chains x 1

270kg + 5 chains x 1

GHR's

BW x 2 x 10

+5kg x 10

45 Hyper

10kg x 3 x 12

Weighted Planks

+20kg x 30s

+40kg x 3 x 30s

Single arm Planks

x 30s each side

Things got a little silly after this and ended with about 40 mins of plank variations, ab roll outs, olympic ring plank holds in full starfish, knee raise to pike with pull ups, etc etc


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Quick question Martin, when you do speed work/DE days on bench, do you incorporate a pause when you touch the chest or is it just a quick touch then up again?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Quick question Martin, when you do speed work/DE days on bench, do you incorporate a pause when you touch the chest or is it just a quick touch then up again?


No, no pause at all on speed days. You need to train the stretch reflex to keep it there - speed work is a good time to do it.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Vs Double Pink Bands

Bar x 6

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

145kg x 1

Shirted Bench Press

230kg x 2

250kg x 1

270kg x 1 (near touch)

DB Rock N Roll's

15kg x 10

20kg x 3 x 10

CSR

50kg x 8

60kg x 4 x 8

Rear Flye Machine

6p x 25

6p x 22

+ 10 mins shoulder mobility/stretching.

Good day today, I didn't go into it with full steam mentally but was pleased with the result. The shirt is close to touching now and that was the goal of today. Three heavy weeks ahead and then it's show time!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> No, no pause at all on speed days. You need to train the stretch reflex to keep it there - speed work is a good time to do it.


Thanks mate, will train no pause on the fast stuff...

loving your workout above too...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Lower*

Pulldowns

12p x 5 x 10

Hip Mobility

10 mins various drills

KB Swings

24kg x 3 x 1min

Squats (to 12 inch box)

BW x 25

BW x 75

Standing Band Crunches

Green x 3 x 20

Wow got a sweat on today. Got a rest from the speed/rep work this week so did a bit of lat volume and then really worked on opening up the hips before some cardio work. Was good and got a good sweat on


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery/Hypertrophy Upper*

Flat DB Press

15kg x 15

35kg x 10

45kg x 3 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 10

Lateral Raises

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 2 x 15

OH KB Press

16kg x 50 each arm

External Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 20 each arm

+ 10 mins mobility work for shoulders

Good short session and felt the burn today  I really don't know how people do drop sets etc the pump kills me!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower*

18 Inch DL

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

260kg x 1

320kg x 1

382.5kg x 0

382.5kg x 0

Sumo Paritals (4 inch block)

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 3

Pulldowns

13p x 8

15p x 8

17p x 8

Weighted Planks

+20kg x 30 secs

+40kg x 30 secs

+60kg x 30 secs

+60kg x 15 secs

DB Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Mmm. Not too pleased with today. I'm tired and drained and it showed on the deadlifts. Oh well, rest and eat until Monday


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work none the less buddy, monday some food in ya be smashing it  Cant wait for bodypower now, you competed last yr, are the weigh ins at the venue? Just need to know as im planning to get to the 67's again!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Good work none the less buddy, monday some food in ya be smashing it  Cant wait for bodypower now, you competed last yr, are the weigh ins at the venue? Just need to know as im planning to get to the 67's again!


Yeah big bench Monday hopefully 

Last year they were yes - on the Sat morning then comp Sunday. I assume it'll be the same again this year. What you weigh now?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Yeah big bench Monday hopefully
> 
> Last year they were yes - on the Sat morning then comp Sunday. I assume it'll be the same again this year. What you weigh now?


Ah cool cool, sounds good then, my weight is 70kg at the moment so have 2.5kg to shift in 4 weeks pretty much, have a sauna suit, was planning to shift that way in sauna or cardio 2 days out.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

martin brown said:


> *ME Lower*
> 
> 18 Inch DL
> 
> ...


Your a manimal on the planks bro. haha


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Circa Max Bench Week 1*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 6

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

To 2-Board:

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

240kg x 2

260kg x 2

280kg x 1

300kg x 1

300kg x 1

300kg x 1

Raw 4 Board Press Narrow Grip

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 5

Seated OH DB Press

17.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 2 x 10

27.5kg x 7

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 10

9p x 10

11p x 10

11p x 7

YTI's

1.25kg x 3 x 10

Really pleased with today's bench work. None of the 300kg's felt too bad and all went up ok considering the weight. Triceps were hammered after so kept the other work a little lighter and blasted through 

Good session today and big thanks to the guys I train with


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome mate! Bench is deff getting there, some good numbers then we will be seeing at bodypower eh


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oh good gravy... 300kg bench, awesome stuff that makes me cry, I am aiming for a 300kg dead let alone bench... awesome work mate...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back Work*

CSR

40kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 10

Pulldowns

12p x 10

14p x 10

16p x 8

45 Hyper

BW x 2 x 20

DB Hammer Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Just adding in what I didn't do Monday  Dropped the lighter leg sessions for the next couple of weeks to hoping to get that bit extra recovery on the bench.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Upper*

YTI's

1.25kg x 2 x 10

DB Press

15kg x 15

35kg x 3 x 15

Board Tricep Death (1,2,3 boards)

50kg + dble mini bands x 15 total

80kg + dble mini's x 2 x 15 total

Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 15

+ some shoulder mobility work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Lower (90%)*

SSB Free Squats

Bar x 5

70kg x 5

110kg x 3

Briefs + belt on:

190kg x 1

270kg x 1

290kg x 1

310kg x 1

310kg x 1

Seated Jumps (from 15inch box over hurdle)

34inch x 3

37inch x 3

41inch x 3

45inch x 3

GHR's

BW x 3 x 10

Rolling Planks

BW x 3 x 10

Worked at around 90% today and used the safety bar to help with the upper body recovery. Went well and had some fun with the jumps too. 45inch is almost my nipple height!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Strong work martin! Good goin on the jumps too, not bad for a heavyweight powerlifter


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

jebus thats a great workout... nice jumps too mate, thinking of adding some of those in myself...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

joshnow said:


> always good to see how someone trains for a powerlifting championships great read.
> 
> where did you get the chains and bands from, a gym owner I know is trying to get some on cheap side, wouldnt mind using them myself someday.


liftinglarge.com for the bands - a scrap yard for the chains. Chains are expensive!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

A bad day! At work this morning I demonstrated some single leg pistol squats. At the bottom I felt something go in my knee. From an educated guess I think it's either ligament tear or more likely meniscus tear. Either way it hurts. So I went to bench but without being able to bend my leg I couldn't wear a shirt. I went raw instead but the pain soon became too much and called it a day. Going to see the physio later hopefully for a full diagnosis...

*ME Upper*

Raw Bench

Bar x 6

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

to 1-board:

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

195kg x 1

200kg x 1

Decline Hammer Press Machine

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 2 x 10


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ah mate, hope it doesnt stop you from competing at bodypower :S


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh no, hope its not as bad as thought... good luck with it mate...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheers fellas 

Sadly I have torn my medial meniscus in my knee and that will rule out alot for me this year. I'm not sure about Bodypower, there's nothing I want more than to attempt a new British Record in the 100's and I know I'm capable - but if I still can't bend my leg I've got no chance!

So it's a wait and see. If I can get my leg bent enough to hold still and get another session in next week I'll do it. But it's a long shot


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate health and longevity in lifting over the quick rush any day... heres to some fast and good healing...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + Dble mini bands x 6

40kg + Dble mini bands x 5

60kg + Dble mini bands x 3

100kg + Dble mini bands x 2

120kg + Dble mini bands x 2

130kg + Dble mini bands x 2

140kg + Dble mini bands x 2

145kg + Dble mini bands x 2

150kg + Dble mini bands x 2

Seated OH DB Press

15kg x 2 x 12

17.5kg x 2 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns (single leg)

7p x 4 x 15

Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 12

+ some mobility work

Well today was fun. Managed to bench ok with my feet way out in front and not pushing down, so not getting any leg drive worth having. Pretty pleased with the weight worked upto though. There is still hope. Recovery is 50% physical and 50% mental


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Keeping it all crossed for you mate x


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Keeping it all crossed for you mate x


Ta, it's a bit of a long shot but I'm hoping things get well enough to bench at the Expo


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back*

Pulldowns

10p x 10

12p x 10

14p x 3 x 10

CSR

20kg x 10

40kg x 3 x 10

Seated low-to-high Row

20kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

5p x 3 x 15

Well just as I thought things were getting better my knee gave way this morning and feels like it's back to square one


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate that sucks... got my fingers toes and eyes crossed for ya... makes reading the numbers on the plates hard but I think I did 115 for bench today


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper (95%)*

Bench Press

Bar x 6

60kg x 2 x 6

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1 to 2-board

Shirt on, to 2 board:

240kg x 1

1 board:

260kg x 1

270kg x 1

Raw 3 Board Press (narrow grip)

180kg x 2 x 3

180kg x 5

Tricep Pushdowns

10p x 4 x 10

DB Press

25kg x 2 x 25

Lateral Raises

7.5kg x 3 x 15

Well my knee won't let me bench as I want to  Had to keep my feet out in front today which increases my ROM.

Not sure how much will change between now and May 22nd.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back*

Pulldowns

10p x 15

13p x 5 x 10

CSR

30kg x 5 x 10

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

3 x 10


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper - Deload*

Bench Press

Bar x 6

Bar + Dble Mini's x 5

60kg + Dble Mini's x 3

80kg + Dble Mini's x 3

100kg + Dble Mini's x 9 x 3

Military Press

40kg x 4 x 10

DB Press

35kg x 30

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 15


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

x


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> Sorry to hear about that - did they do a scan on the knee or just the physio bending it around ?? (I would personally go for a scan) I was told by a sports doctor that I had a torn, meniscus- turned out later (after a scan and real sports doctor) I had snapped two ligaments totally- badly torn a third -crushed the meniscus (40% removed) cartilage damage, a fractured femur and massive ammount of bone fragments too boot.


Thanks. No, no scan yet just early diagnosis from my phys who said without either arthroscopy or mri there is no way of knowing how bad it is for certain. All the mannual ligament tests came up ok though so I'm hoping it is limited to the cartilage only.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back (light)*

Facepulls

8p x 3 x 15

Pulldowns

10p x 3 x 15

CSR

20kg x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

10kg x 3 x 15

Done


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> *Back (light)*
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> ...


Gd stuff mate, so is it deff no no for bodypower? I hope you will still be ok for the british n worlds at least? I'll be lifting on the sat if your about!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Gd stuff mate, so is it deff no no for bodypower? I hope you will still be ok for the british n worlds at least? I'll be lifting on the sat if your about!


I shall be competing at Bodypower  No idea if I'll get a bench in though without using my legs! I'll only be there Sunday pal I'm afraid.



joshnow said:


> thanks for the reply,im sure you'l heal well, iron joints heal well, what warm up did you use before doing max effort deadlift currently undecided on current warm ups, would kettlebell swings/rope ab crunch/lat pull down light be a optimal warm up.
> 
> also got myself some bands for good price, box squatting with band added for submax speed is something else with just 50pound of band, also used them on kettlebell band resisted swings for a glute ham weakness, do you also know where to get a good front squat harness, like louie simmons has, to run another wave with.


Normally I do some mobility drills and then possibly some light pulldowns and KB swings but often just jump into light deads to warm up.

No idea on the squat harness pal


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hope things are getting better! Shame we won't see you lift but will hopefully see you at the Brits!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bodypower Expo - BPC British Bench Press Championships*

So, after tearing my knee cartilage I decided not to make the weight drop to 100kg as planned and just eat alot and get heavy and weigh in on the day at whatever it may be - which turned out to be 112kg so I was in the 125kg class 

Warm Ups went upto 180kg without shirt then 200kg, 220kg and 250kg in my old shirt.

1st Attempt: 265kg - Good Lift! Felt ok, my knee was noticable and it felt along way down without being able to tuck my feet and arch my back properly.

2nd Attempt: 285kg - Failed 2/3rds up  I swapped into my newer shirt for this and had no idea how easy I would touch my chest or where the line was due to a lack of training time in it. I was pleased it came up so far but trying to push my feet down to finish it hurt way too much so I got stuck. Would have been a 5kg PB.

3rd Attempt: 285kg - Failed at chest. Nothing left!

I ended up placing first  Alot more than I had hoped for at the start of the day. Was great to be part of the comp, good atmosphere and some great lifting.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Video of my attempts...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Get in Martin, nice lifting mate and first too with an injury... c'mon...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

3 Board Reverse Green (medium) Band Bench Press

60kg x 10 (full range)

100kg x 10 (full range)

180kg x 3 (full range)

Shirt on:

240kg x 1

280kg x 1

300kg x 1

320kg x 1

340kg x 1

Close Grip Bench Press (with reverse bands)

140kg x 3 x 6

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 10

Well I wanted one more session shirted to get some tricep work in before I go on holiday then return to some raw work. Seemed to go ok, my forearms are pretty shot still and handling that kind of weight was hard but not as bad as I thought it would be. The bands were pretty much deloaded at the top but did kick in taking a bit of weight by the time I hit the board.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice lifting Martin, those are some fantastic numbers 340kg is huge...

Quick question if I may, would you put dislocations in before after or both on bench day? been thinking of doing them at the start of my bench to get the shoulders really stretched out... thoughts?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Will you be at the Brits in July?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice lifting Martin, those are some fantastic numbers 340kg is huge...
> 
> Quick question if I may, would you put dislocations in before after or both on bench day? been thinking of doing them at the start of my bench to get the shoulders really stretched out... thoughts?


Ta 

It's upto you, depends how bad the shoulders are. I'd probably stick to doing them post workout on bench training days and pre workout on squat days. And every non-training day.



ElfinTan said:


> Will you be at the Brits in July?


I doubt it Tan tbh. I'm not competing and hoping I'll be in for my knee operation around that time if all goes well.

The UK Open may be my next outing on the platform - probably just for a big bench attempt


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Ta
> 
> It's upto you, depends how bad the shoulders are. I'd probably stick to doing them post workout on bench training days and pre workout on squat days. And every non-training day.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, will do that... before squats sounds like a good idea as I think I have been getting some aches from the stretch when gripping the bar...

UK open in Sept?? that would be cool, I am going to that to lift...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Back from holiday! Put on loads of weight, lost loads of muscle but most importantly had a great time 

Went to the gym just to see if I remembered what I'm supposed to do...

Pulldowns

3 x 15

DB Press

3 x 15

Couldn't think of anything else so left it there!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Floor Press (paused - medium grip)

60kg x 8

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

140kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

185kg x 1

DB Press

40kg x 3 x 10

Pendlay Rows

60kg x 10

80kg x 2 x 10

Pull Ups

x6

x5

x5

Well after over a month of no real structured training it's time to get back on track. Today's floor press was simply a case of making sure I beat my training partner  It was an equal PB IIRC


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Was in the gym so did:

100 x Broom shoulder dislocations (over a few sets)

130kg x 1 Single Leg Deadlift on Axle


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

Bar + Dble Pinks x 5

40kg + Dble Pinks x 5

60kg + Dble Pinks x 12 x 2 (30 secs rest max)

Tricep Death (1,3,5 boards continuous)

140kg x 3 x 9 total reps (3 each board)

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Cable Low Rows

12p x 3 x 15

Rope Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Done. Nice fast reps today from all. The tricep death felt hard after the band work  Feels like I'm back into the swing of it today which is great!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

KJW said:


> I have never heard/seen tricep death before. What's involved in it?


It's just a nickname - basically working up the boards in height doing reps on each one non-stop. There's vids on youtube.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Reverse Green Band Bench (medium grip)

60kg x 10

1005kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

240kg x f

230kg x 1

To a 3-Board (narrow grip - paused)

180kg x 5

200kg x 5

180kg x 5

Cable Rows

13p x 10

16p x 10

16p x 7

15p x 10

Reverse Flye Machine

8p x 10

9p x 10

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (press)*

Speed Bench

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

Bar + Dble Pinks x 8

40kg + Dble Pinks x 5

65kg + Dble Pinks x 10 x 2 (20 secs rest inbetween sets)

Tricep Death (1,3,5 boards)

120kg x 3 x 5 to each board

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (EZ bar)

7p x 3 x 15

Left it there. Plan to do my lighter/volume back work tomorrow so I'm still doing three days a week despite no leg work.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> *ME Upper*
> 
> Reverse Green Band Bench (medium grip)
> 
> ...


1005 for 5 reps thats one hell of a bench


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> 1005 for 5 reps thats one hell of a bench


Lol if only it wasn't a typo!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back + Rehab*

Pull Ups (Shoulder Width)

BW x 5 x 5

CSR

35kg x 3 x 12

Low-to-High Row

40kg x 3 x 10

Narrow Supinated Pulldowns

10p x 2 x 15

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 15

Hammer Rows

10kg x 3 x 10

Cuban Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 15

Shoulder Dislocations

Broom x 50

Wow it's hard work doing so much on so few muscles! Forgot how tiring bodybuilding style workouts are. Not bad though, nothing too strenuous or heavy for now just a load more volume than I'm used to.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

3 Board Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

210kg x DNA (felt my pec pulling on the way down and cramping so left it)

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 10

8p x 10

10p x 2 x 10

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 2 x 15

Pull Ups

BW x 2

8kg x 2

16kg x 2

24kg x fail

16kg x 2 x 2

Face Pulls

11p x 15

12p x 15

13p x 15

Bicep Curls

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Well due to the heat and humidity I think I was pretty dehydrated today in training. It felt close to tearing my pec on the way down and knew it wouldn't be a good idea to attempt it or any more. It's a little sore now but nothing major. Live to fight another day!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab / RE Upper*

Following a minor pec strain on Monday in the heat I decided to ditch the speed work today and just pump some blood around.

Reverse Band Bench Press

Double Pinks + 60kg x 2 x 50

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 15

9p x 15

10p x 15

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Shoulder Press Machine

40kg x 2 x 15

Pec isn't too bad but felt it wasn't right as soon as started warming up. Oh well, I hope it'll be ok for Monday. Progress with my knee though, had an MRI today and will find out in two weeks what's going on surgery wise


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the Knee Martin, hope its the best possible outcome


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back Accessory *

Pull Ups (shoulder width)

BW x 5 x 5

CSR

40kg x 4 x 10

Narrow Underhand Pulldowns

12p x 3 x 8

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 2 x 15

Bicep Curls

10kg x 10

17.5kg x 3 x 10

+ wrist strengthening work


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hello Handsome! (you are know in our household as Handsome Martin lol)

Would it be possible for us to steal some of your precious time to show us how to work with bands?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hello Handsome! (you are know in our household as Handsome Martin lol)
> 
> Would it be possible for us to steal some of your precious time to show us how to work with bands?


Hello Tan, I do hope it's not just Pauls who calls me that lol

Yeah I don't see why not!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper (not quite)*

Bench Vs Double Blue Bands

40kg x 3

50kg x 3

55kg x 3

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

60kg x 5

DB Rock N Rolls

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

27.5kg x 3 x 10

Standing Single Arm OH DB Press

25kg x 10

35kg x 2 x 10

CSR

40kg x 12

55kg x 3 x 10

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

My pec is still a little sore form the minor tear last week. Warming up I thought it was fine but it started to bother me a little as it got heavier so didn't want to take any risks. A few more days and it'll be back to normal I hope.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*More back work...*

Pull Ups (shoulder width)

BW x 5 x 5

Narrow Grip

3 x 3

Hammer Curls

10kg x 10

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Cuban Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 10


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Hello Tan, I do hope it's not just Pauls who calls me that lol
> 
> Yeah I don't see why not!


Hey who am I to judge ;0)

What days/times would be best for you?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 4

80kg x 4

100kg x 4

120kg x 4

140kg x 2 x 4

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 15

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 3 x 15

Pants. My pecs still sore - plan was 4 sets at 140kg bench today but left it after the second set due to it tightening up again. Probably needs a good weeks rest tbh


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey who am I to judge ;0)
> 
> What days/times would be best for you?


Mmm, well at the minute we train Monday lunch time normally but I have work straight after, or Thursday mornings at 10 ish. I'm in Mr Bridges gym on Sunday looking after it for him from 11-2 if you wanted to pop down?

Do you have some bands already?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Feck. Can't this Sunday as we have the BNBF at our place so have to be here otherwise I could have arranged some cover. Thursday mornings could be a goer and yes we have bands. It doesn't have to be when you train as I don't want to take away from your session.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back Work*

Deadlift

100kg x 4 x 6

Pulldowns OH, Medium

11p x 15

12p x 3 x 15

CSR

30kg x 2 x 15

DB Curls

10kg x 3 x 15

Short and simple. After a good couple of weeks with my knee I tested it out doing some light deads. My knee felt fine, rest of me feels awful lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Upper*

Bench Press (slow -ve and +ve)

Bar x 10

30kg x 4 x 10

Military Press

40kg x 8

60kg x 3 x 8

Skullcrushers

30kg x 3 x 10

Reverse Flye Machine

7p x 3 x 15

Still nursing my pec. Hope to give it the rest it needs this week and just work on rehab.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE (Rehab) Upper*

Slow Bench Press

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 3 x 10

Single Arm DB Bench (Left only)

40kg x 2 x 20

40kg x 14

Skullcrushers

30kg x 3 x 20

Facepulls

10p x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Chin Ups on Horizontal Rope

BW x 3 x 5

Another session purely to help my right pec. It's not painful but I don't want a minor pull to take weeks and weeks to heal by not giving it the time. Probably another couple of light rehab workouts then it'll be back


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Back Work*

Pulldowns (wide, OH)

11p x 2 x 20

Chest Supported Rows

25kg x 2 x 10

Row/Pulldown Machine

30kg x 2 x 10

DB Bicep Curls

12.5kg x 3 x 10

Broom Shoulder Dislocations

5 x 20

Kept things nice and light just to pump some blood around. Will start upping the volume and weight again next week assuming all feels good then


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey mate, havnt popped in for a while! How are things? You gearing to do the UK Open?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Merat said:


> Hey mate, havnt popped in for a while! How are things? You gearing to do the UK Open?


Hi pal 

Things are pretty pants at the min! I'm still awaiting my knee fixing and still having trouble walking properly sometimes. It sucks. I also had a minor pec tear 2-3 weeks back so just getting that back up to speed now.

If all goes well and assuming I'm not straight off the operating table I hope to bench at the UK Open. I have 4-5 training partners that are wanting to compete too. Has Dave sorted out the date yet?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper (still rehabing)*

Bench Press (slow-ish)

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 x 5

DB Press

22.5kg x 3 x 20

Football Bar Skullcrushers to Neck-line

30kg (+bar) x 10

40kg (+bar) x 3 x 10

Facepulls

12p x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

7p x 3 x 15

Well that wasn't too bad. Didn't have any major niggles and it all felt pretty easy. On the road back!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh man the list of people attending the open that I hold in high esteem is growing and now making me nervous...  now I really really want to do well...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Hi pal
> 
> Things are pretty pants at the min! I'm still awaiting my knee fixing and still having trouble walking properly sometimes. It sucks. I also had a minor pec tear 2-3 weeks back so just getting that back up to speed now.
> 
> If all goes well and assuming I'm not straight off the operating table I hope to bench at the UK Open. I have 4-5 training partners that are wanting to compete too. Has Dave sorted out the date yet?


Ah mate that sucks, Hope you recover quick, be good to see you compete at the Open, ermmmm Dave hasnt set it yet, he did say he was setting it this week though so will prob find out this week, if Powerlifting UK is still down, ill make sure to let you know when he does set it.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 4 x 4

DB Rock N Rolls

15kg x 15

20kg x 3 x 20

Pec-Deck / Face Pull Supersets

3 x 6p x 20 + 10 p x 20

Left it there. My pec is feeling better and will continue to push the weight up each session now.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab + Shoulders/Triceps*

Bench Press

Bar x 3 x 15

Military Press

40kg x 3 x 15

Seated DB OH Press

20kg x 3 x 15

Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 3 x 15

+ some shoulder mobility work.

Monday warming up my pec gave way again. I think it needs more time than I'm wanting to give it. So no beign stupid for the next 3-4 weeks


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Upper / Shoulders / Triceps*

Mobility + Warm up

Bench Press (on smith)

Bar x 3 x 15

Seated DB OH Press

20kg x 8

27.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

Hammer Press Shoulder Machine

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 4

Seated Lateral Raise Machine

6p x 12

7p x 3 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 10

10p x 2 x 8

9p x 8

+ shoulder discloations, cuban rotation, external rotations and some extra pre-hab


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hows the pec thing holding up mate??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> hows the pec thing holding up mate??


Ah not great still. Still keeps getting angry if I start putting weight through it so I'm giving it some time first.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Shoulders / Triceps / Rehab (volume day)*

DB Bench Press

12.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 3 x 15

Seated Hammer Shoulder Press

20kg x 3 x 15

Lying Tricep Extensions to Neck-line

30kg x 3 x 20

Lateral Raises

12.5kg x 3 x 15

Lateral Raise Machine

7p x 3 x 15

+ Rehab


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sucks re the pec mate...

got my entry form for the UK Open 24 Sep mate... will be my first meet any pointers


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Upper - Push

Bench Vs Dble Pink Bands

Bar x 5 x 10

Military Press

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 4 x 8

DB Rock N Rolls

12.5kg x 10

20kg x 3 x 10

DB Lateral Raises

15kg x 3 x 10

External Rotations

2.5kg x 3 x 15 each side

Cuban Rotations

5kg x 3 x 10


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Back*

Shoulder Dislocations x 25

Pull Ups to Sternum

1 x 20 (every ten seconds)

TRX Rows

3 x 15

Pulldowns

3 x 10

Seated Row

3 x 10

Bench Press

Bar x 3 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Press*

Bench Press to 2-Board

Bar + 3 chains x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 5 x 10

Ultra Slow Bench Press

20kg x 15

30kg x 3 x 15

Skullcrushers

35kg x 4 x 20

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 3 x 15

Broom Dislocations

3 x 15

Decided to add in some flat pressing and reduce the ROM. Felt ok so will continue next week with the same.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Upper Push*

5 mins Mobility Work

Bench Press to 2-board

Bar x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5 x 10

Seated Shoulder Hammer Press

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

DB Lateral Raises

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 2 x 10

50 Shoulder Dislocations

Left it there. The presses felt fine again so that's good news. Thursday I'll take it a little lower then up the weight next week.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Back Work*

25 Shoulder Dislocations + Rotator Work

TRX Rows

BW x 3 x 10

OH Pulldowns

3 x 10

Straight Arm Pulldowns

3 x 15

Bicep Curls

3 x 10

25 Shoulder Dislocations + more rotator work


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper*

Warm up + mobility

Bench + 3 Chains

Bar x 20

30kg x 15

60kg x 5 x 10 (to 1-board)

Flat DB Press

25kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

YTL's

1.25kg x 3 x 10

Right Pec felt good again today, my shoulder joint is a little sore so hit a bit of extra rotator work. A week rest now then hope to start pushing the weight back up on the presses


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good to hear its repairing well mate... nice work... good luck with the shoulder, if its not one thing its another hey


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press + 3 Chains

Bar x 15

40kg x 5

60kg x 4 x 10

Close Grip + 3 Chains

40kg x 3 x 12

Military Press

Bar x 15

30kg x 3 x 15

+ a little stretching

Done. Pressing still feels a little alien and weak but it's feeling better.

Got my knee op on September 6th so another week of light training then I'm resting agian for a couple more weeks. Hopefully after that all will be good and I'll be back! Looking at getting ready for a push/pull in December as a target to get me back on track.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good skills, at least theres now a date and a deadline... will you be attending the uk open as a spectator or will you miss it now?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah at least it'll be done with (hopefully) after September. It'll be October/Nov before I'm doing any work on my legs, most of which will be rehab for the first 6 weeks or so then taking things slowly from there. Deadlifting shouldn't be too much of a problem so may well be ok for a deadlift in December.

Sadly I will not be attending the UK Open - I may still be unable to walk and it's a 5 hr drive for me so there's little point. Which is a shame because I like the UK Open!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

thats a shame mate will be sorry to miss you... just get that recovery under way and get fully fit...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

90kg x 5 x 10

Ring Press Ups (feet elevated)

BW x 3 x 10

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 8

Bw x 2 x 5

Inverted Rows on Rings (feet elevated)

BW x 3 x 10

Good little session today using the rings. Good news was the bench pressing felt ok on the pec so I think it's almost better- the bad news was that 90kg felt pretty hard work!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press (using slingshot)

Bar x 20

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 3 x 5

Ring Chin Ups

Bw x 5 x 5

Ring Press Ups

BW x 3 x 10

Ring Inverted Rows

BW x 3 x 10

+ some shoulder stabiltiy work

Last session today before my knee surgery tomorrow! Will be having at least a week off training on crutches and applying some recovery protocols which I will update as I go along. Hoping to maybe hit the gym for another upper body session towards the end of next week


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with the surgery mate, will be rooting for a quick and full recovery... and love your thinking mate, hitting the gym so soon after the op


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Tuesday 6th Sept*

So I went in for my knee surgery. Arthroscopy of the right knee to confirm and trim two tears of my medial mensicus - one vertical through the tibia cartilage and anterior horn, one large horizontal bucket tear of the posterior horn continuing onto my femur cartilage.

I was in at 8am with no food and drink since the night before. Got all my checks done and waited around until about 11am when I was taken in to theatre.

I was under a general anathestic due to the position of the posterior tear and the possible difficulty involved getting to it. That was fine by me, although the risks are technically higher I'd much rather not be awake when my knee is being bent backwards!

I was back within about two hours and left to come round for a while. The pain was quite intense and my knee was huge and my leg fully bandaged.

When I had come round fully after a coffee and some toast I was set to go in a wheelchair and given crutches to use over the next couple of weeks. Getting into and out of the car (not to drive!) was painful as any firing of my quad muscles caused alot of pain. My leg was very heavy and my strength minimal.

Back home I kept the leg elevated and took the prescribed painkillers for some relief. Moving was rather difficult needing help to stand and sit, going up and down stairs on my bottom, and not being able to take my pants on or off myself.

The recovery plan starts now!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Post Surgery Days 1-3*

The first three days have been a little tender. Day one saw the introduction of some very basic rehab such as quadricep setting (tensing the quads) and trying to raise my foot off the bed as often as I could. This was pretty painful to start with. Crutches are being used to move around at all times.

By day three the swelling has reduced by around 50% and I removed the bandages and finally had a wash  Rehab on the third day saw the addition of some slight knee bending unloaded. This has been difficult but the aim is to gradually get some range back into my knee joint.

Supplement wise for the first three days being fairly stuck for moving around I've kept things simple:

* Glutamine first thing am on empty stomach mixed with some Vitamin C for a boost of HGH

* 6g Omega 3 per day

* Alpha Men multi Vitamins with breakfast and pre bed

* High protein intake in general

All supplied by www.myprotein.co.uk


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the recovery mate... hoping it goes far better than expected for you...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah best of luck for the rehab!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Post Surgery Days 4-7*

Over the last few days the knee has seen some good improvment. Range of motion has increased around 10 degrees each day with it now able to be bent to 90. Swelling has further decreased each day, and after a week is now only swollen around the knee cap which is alot better than the watermelon that was here a few days ago. I have been able to put a little more bodyweight through it as I walk each day, still using crutches.

The pain is decreading and after 5 days I cam off the painkillers and just sticking with strong anti-inflams. Rather than being painful it now feels very strange - it always feels like it's there. The best way I can describe is like an ear piercing! I'm always aware my knee feels very odd. I assume this will take a little time before it becomes normal and this sensation goes away.

The bad news: Day 7 I had a sharp pain my my lower back on the left hand side. First guess is that all this walking on crutches and 5 months of adapted walking to accomodate my knee pain has messed up my hips and lower back. To begin with it stopped me walking but the LBP has eased a little after stretching my keft quad and hip flexors. Just what I need!

Supplement protocol has now been increased to:

* High protein intake in general

* Glutamine first thing am on empty stomach mixed with some Vitamin C for a boost of HGH

* 6g Omega 3 per day

* Alpha Men multi Vitamins with breakfast and pre bed

* 1 gram Glucosamine Sulphate am and pm

* 1 serving Vitamin D3 per day

* 1 serving Mega Cissus twice per day

All supplied by www.myprotein.co.uk


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate its never just one thing but another too... hope the lower back thing is just the adaptation to the dodgy knee... I also used a shed load of glutamine and kept proteins high post op, works wonders, that and ghrp/cjc if youre able...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Days 7-10*

The last three or four day I have started placing a little more load through the leg. Starting with just using a single crutch and increasing the amount of weight I bear gradually I can now walk unassisted. Well, perhaps that should be move around - it isn't that much of a walk maybe more a shuffle.

For major movements I'm still reliant upon assistance. My knee is now bending to around 90 but will not take weight through more than 15 degrees or so without discomfort. So still one stair at a time.

Rehab has still been quad setting and straight leg raises with work on my ROM unloaded. Next few days I will start phase two fo the rehab and look to start progressing the load and getting some stability back in the joint.

Lower back pain is getting better but things are tight in my L hip and mobility is reduced. So some work to loosed things off and increase mobility in my hip and stability in LB will be done also.

Let the work begin!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper (easing back into it)*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5 (all using slingshot)

CGBP

100kg x 3 x 6

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Ring Inverted Rows

BW x 3 x 10

Easy(ish) upper body session as first one back. Finding it hard to press without using my feet to stabilise but wasn't so bad after you get used to it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate inspiring stuff back at training so soon...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> mate inspiring stuff back at training so soon...


Cheers mate, everything felt pretty hard work but then it's going to having been so long since I did anything. I'm out of breath walking 100m now 

Not long for you now!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Final Part of Stage 1 Rehab*

Over the last four days the progress has slowed a little. I've been off the crutches altogether for short periods of time walking and trying to build up the timne spent. The knee is still very tight and the days I don't hammer the basic rehab it tightens up alot. It now bears weight without too much problem and seems fine stepping up a very small step. Started using ice pack after movement to help reduce the swelling - something I will continue with as rehab gets more aggressive. This is the initial recovery done now, so phase two starts with the aim of building strength through range of motion and getting back to normal


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Cheers mate, everything felt pretty hard work but then it's going to having been so long since I did anything. I'm out of breath walking 100m now
> 
> Not long for you now!


soon it will be 1000m mate, if thats not too much like cardio 

few more sleeps before my first mate... nervous, excited and scared all at once...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab Stage 2 *

So today I started the next stage of rehab work, which looked like this:

5 Mins Stationary Bike (high seat)

Foam Roller - Glutes + L ITB, TFL, Quad, Hamstring (due to tightness in my L hip)

Standing Knee Raises - 2 x 15

Supine Straight Leg Raises - 2 x 15

Supine Heel Slides - 2 x 15

Step Downs (low step) - 2 x 10

Lateral Step Downs - 2 x 10

5 Mins Stationary Bike (high seat)

+ 20 mins mobility work for left hip and both shoulders

All went well. It's getting alot more comfortable to walk on now but as the swelling is reducing it is starting to pop and click more. If all goes well and assuming my knee does not react badly to this rehab over the next 12-24 hours Friday will see more of the same


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with recovery mate and hope all goes to plan for you buddy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper Body*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x some

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 15

Ring Press Ups

BW x 3 x 10

Rope Pushdowns on Cable Crossover

8p x 3 x 15

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

DB Bicep Curls

12.5kg x 3 x 15

Wow that was hard work. Everything burns and I have a feeling I'll be sore tomorrow despite the light weights!

Feels good to be back in doing a full session though. Also highlighted my need for better fitness and lactate training


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Handsome Martin,

Really glad the rehab seems to be going to plan, slowly slowly catchy monkey. I have every faith you will be back bigger and stronger than ever. Even as a demic you inspire ;0)

PS Bands working a treat!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Handsome Martin,
> 
> Really glad the rehab seems to be going to plan, slowly slowly catchy monkey. I have every faith you will be back bigger and stronger than ever. Even as a demic you inspire ;0)
> 
> PS Bands working a treat!


Thanks Tan  Yeah not so bad thanks, still a million miles away from being able to do a squat but alot better than it was two weeks ago.

Good to hear it, hope you've not killed Paul off yet!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab (Stage 2) *

More of the same...

7.5 Mins Stationary Bike (high seat)

Foam Roller - Glutes + L ITB, TFL, Quad, Hamstring (due to tightness in my L hip)

Standing Knee Raises - 3 x 15

Supine Straight Leg Raises - 3 x 15

Supine Heel Slides - 3 x 15

Step Downs - 3 x 15

Lateral Step Downs - 3 x 15

7.5 Mins Stationary Bike (high seat)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like its going well Martin... good to hear...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*AM - Stage 2 Rehab*

5 mins Incline Walk (5%, 5kmh)

Stabiltiy Ball Wall Squats

BW x 2 x 10

Step Downs with Reverse Step Up

Low Step x 2 x 15

Lateral Step Downs

3 x 15

Standing Knee Raises

3 x 15

5 mins Incline Walk (5%, 5kmh)

*PM - Heavy Upper Body*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 3

120kg x 3 (added slingshot)

140kg x 3

145kg x 3

150kg x 3

CGBP

105kg x 4 x 6

Weighted Chins on Rings

+8kg x 5 x 3

Weighted Inverted Row on Rings

+5kg x 3 x 10

Viking Press Machine

40kg x 3 x 8

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Good session today. Nothing was a struggle and everythings holding together ok at least


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

those bench numbers keep rising mate... how long did they say rehab would take before full training could resume?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> those bench numbers keep rising mate... how long did they say rehab would take before full training could resume?


Cheers, not sure really. Could be a few months but just got to take it as it comes


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 18

Ring Press Ups

BW x 2 x 12

BW x 9

Rope Pushdowns

9p x 3 x 15

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 2 x 8

BW x 4

DB Bicep Curls

12.5kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 18

Nice session today feeling the pump 100%! I hate doing reps but it's one thing I'm bad at so getting a bit better at it won't hurt me.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab*

5 Mins Incline Walk (5%, 5kmh)

Stability Ball Wall Squats

BW x 3 x 10

Step Ups

BW x 3 x 10

Lateral Step Downs

BW x 3 x 15

Single Leg Balance on Rebounder

3 x 30secs

5 Mins Incline Walk (5%, 5kmh)

After Mondays work my knee was a little angry, possibly due to being up and about on tues alot though. Either way I took a little step back this week and rested more and build it back up again.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press (using slingshot)

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

Close Grip Bench Press

105kg x 4 x 6

Ring Chin Ups

+10kg x 5 x 3

Ring Inverted Rows

+5kg x 3 x 10

Standing Viking Press

50kg x 3 x 8

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Nice session today, everyone had it going on. I was pleased with the 180 bench as it shows my triceps have still got some power despite the relatively long time since I've lifted anything heavy. Onwards, upwards and away!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 8

80kg x 2 x 20

80kg x 18 (failed the 19th lol)

Ring Press Ups

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 10

Tricep Pushdowns on Rope

9p x 3 x 15

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 8

BW x 5

BW x 3

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 2 x 12

Good session today full of a pump! Things are starting to get easier now and got some bodyweight back on. Strangely there is still something in my right lat/shoulder that worries me a little when pressing though.

Big weekend of rest and eating then up the weights a bit more Monday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Knee Update + Training Today*

Well the knee has been at a bit of a standstill this last 10 days. My movement is much better and ROM is almost regained completely unloaded. Walking is back to normal and swelling has almost gone, however, it is still present and still swells after I have been on my feet for a few hours. Being back working this last week probably hasn't helped.

Anyway, did some more rehab today, added a few deadlifts and looked like this:

Step Ups (12.5inch box)

3 x 15

Deadlifts

30kg x 10

60kg x 5 x 5

Peterson Step Ups (4.5inch box)

3 x 15

Squat (partial bodyweight - supported by hands)

3 x 10

Which all felt ok. My knee is very crunchy and cracks whilst performing the squats, which still are above parallel. But the good news is that the deadlifts felt absolutely fine


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate squats and deads on the knee... thats pretty damn awesome stuff... is the crunching and cracking painful? or something to worry about? or is it not the op but just cos youre old


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Mate squats and deads on the knee... thats pretty damn awesome stuff... is the crunching and cracking painful? or something to worry about? or is it not the op but just cos youre old


Yeah it's a good sign - but early days and a long way off doing bodyweight squats yet. The crunching and cracking isn't painful just offputting mentally really. It's most likely just due to not being moved much for a long time and part of the recovery process. I'm old, but not that old lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press + 1 Chain

Bar x 20

40kg x 2 x 6

60kg x 6 (added slingshot)

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 5

Close Grip to 2 Board (each rep sunk and paused)

100kg x 6

110kg x 6

115kg x 6

120kg x 6

Weight Chins on Rings

+1 chain x 3 x 5

Inverted Rows on Rings

BW x 3 x 12

Viking Press

50kg x 2 x 10

50kg x 7

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

Good session today again. Got tired towards the end but pleased with the pressing at the start. Up in weight from 3 weeks ago and still pretty comfortable


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg + dble mini bands x 10

65kg + dble mini bands x 12 x 2 (every 20 seconds)

DB Press

30kg x 8

40kg x 3 x 8

Tate Press

10kg x 15

12.5kg x 3 x 15

Chin Ups on Rings

BW x 10

BW x 7

BW x 4

Reverse Machine Flye

6p x 3 x 15

Start of the speed work. I am running a three week wave of light(er) weights and very short rests to get back used to the speed work and get some muscle back on my pecs. Today wasn't tough but had me breathing hard


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab + Extra Back Work*

Leg Extensions

1 plate x 3 x 15

2 plates x 15

Step Ups on 12.5inch box

BW x 3 x 15

Peterson Step Ups on 4 inch box

BW x 3 x 15

Chest Supported Row

40kg x 12

50kg x 3 x 8

Seated Hammer Row

35kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Bicep Curl Machine

3p x 12

7p x 3 x 8

Just a bit of an extra workout today. Feeling fairly tired but still managed to get a little extra volume in. Back to the knee rehab every couple of days now after seeing the physio this week. Seems there is a bit of swelling still so need to push the basic rehab more and keep with the ice and rest where possible!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab + Deadlifts*

Step Ups

BW x 3 x 15

Deadlift

60kg x 8

80kg x 3 x 8

Leg Extensions

1p x 15

2p x 3 x 12

Peterson Step Ups

BW x 3 x 15

+ some lateral step ups and downs

+ shoulder dislocations

Added a little weight to the deadlifts this week. Keep things progressing and though shall get there


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one mate good to see its progressing... as fast as you hoped or not so much?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice one mate good to see its progressing... as fast as you hoped or not so much?


Slower than I had hoped, although it was a more invasive surgery than I first thought - they had to remove more than I had thought.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press + 1 Chain per side (using slingshot)

Bar x 15

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

150kg x 3

160kg x 3

CGBP to 2 Board + 1 Chain per side (sunk and paused)

110kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 6

Weighted Chins

+2 chains x 3 x 5

Weighted Inverted Rows

+1 chain x 3 x 10

Viking Press

40kg x 8

60kg x 2 x8

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Good pressing session today, things are starting to feel like they work together again. Hope to hit 180+ next week for singles and then get back into the shirt the following week


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (week 2 of 3)*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

Bar + Dble mini's x 15

60kg + Dble mini's x 5

70kg + Dble mini's x 15 x 2 (every 20 seconds)

DB Press

42.5kg x 8

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

Seated OH Tate Press

15kg x 2 x 15

17.5kg x 2 x 15

Chin Ups on Rings

BW x 9

BW x 5

BW x 5

Good session again today despite the temp in the gym being about 5 degrees! The speed work was tiring rather than difficult and the DB work is a good sign things are on the mend. No sets were on the limit so will up the weight again next week.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi Martin, I will be going to the worlds in Latvia mate, well over the moon, do you have any advice for me?? will be lifting raw on the thursday...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi Martin, I will be going to the worlds in Latvia mate, well over the moon, do you have any advice for me?? will be lifting raw on the thursday...


Congrats mate 

Main advice make sure you know where you are going and when! Give yourself plenty of time to warm up you don't want to be in a rush and at that level you will only get 60 secs to lift from when they call your name out. So be ready in plenty of time before lifting starts and find out where you are in order of lifters.

First squat very light and sink it deep  The judges tend to look for a reason to fail you rather than pass your lifts so don't leave anything to chance. Don't expect to get loads of PB's as it's alot harder on the international platform.

Other than that stick with the guys who are going over who are experienced if you can. Not sure exactly who's going but everyone's pretty dam helpful and friendly.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Extra Back Work + Rehab *

Step Ups

BW x 3 x 15

Single Leg Leg Extensions

3p x 3 x 12

Deadlift

60kg x 8

100kg x 3 x 8

Step Overs

3 x 15

Single Leg Balance

3 x ALAP

Hammer Row

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8 each arm

Pulldown/Row Machine

40kg x 3 x 10

DB Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Reverse Flye Machine

7p x 3 x 15

Well after the final set of today's deadlifts I'm not sure it's ready for the weight yet so may back off. Got a bit of pain towards the end 

Rest and rehab over the weekend and hopefully some more big(er) benching on Monday!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press + 1 Chain each side (using slingshot)

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

195kg x 1

CGBP to 2-Board (each rep sunk and paused)

130kg x 3 x 6

Weighted Chin Ups

BW + 3 chains x 4

BW + 3 chains x 2

BW + 3 chains x 1

BW x 7

Inverted Rows

BW + 1 chain x 3 x 10

Viking Press

50kg x 3 x 10

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

Pleased with today's pressing I was hoping to hit 3 singles at 180kg or more and did so with ease. The 190 and 195 were a tough press and having not struggled on anything since June it takes some getting used to mentally expecting my pec to hurt. All was good though so onwards and upwards into the shirt next week!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pressing mate, glad to see deadlift weight going up aswell, all the best with recovery.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> Nice pressing mate, glad to see deadlift weight going up aswell, all the best with recovery.


Cheers


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope you dont mind me asking but I want to start using bands in the new year, for benching and was thinking deadlift work aswell as Im tryin to become more explosive on both.

What would you recommend are the best for the job, (price wise and where from)??

Cheers


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> I hope you dont mind me asking but I want to start using bands in the new year, for benching and was thinking deadlift work aswell as Im tryin to become more explosive on both.
> 
> What would you recommend are the best for the job, (price wise and where from)??
> 
> Cheers


I get mine from liftinglarge.com in the US. Kilo bands they are called. Works out cheaper than anywhere in the uk at the moment I think if you buy a couple of pairs or more.

To start with I'd get some mini, small and medium bands. Maybe not even the medium! They are pretty brutal for bench and deadlift as you'll be using them doubled over. The big bands are only really needed for heavy squatting and even so we rarely used to use large bands.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

martin brown said:


> I get mine from liftinglarge.com in the US. Kilo bands they are called. Works out cheaper than anywhere in the uk at the moment I think if you buy a couple of pairs or more.
> 
> To start with I'd get some mini, small and medium bands. Maybe not even the medium! They are pretty brutal for bench and deadlift as you'll be using them doubled over. The big bands are only really needed for heavy squatting and even so we rarely used to use large bands.


Thanks mate, Im sure your right will probably only need mini and small to begin with, thanks for the info have been reading the log quite alot but dont post much awesome work man and Im sure youll be back to full throttle before long.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press (week 3 of 3)

Bar x 10

40kg + Double Mini Bands x 5

72.5kg + Double Mini Bands x 18 x 2 (every 20 secs)

DB Press

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

Tate Press

15kg x 15

17.5kg x 3 x 15

Ring Chin Ups

BW x 10

BW x 7

BW x 5

Well I'm glad this three week wave is over! The bench press sets with sub 20 seconds rest really start taking it out of you  Not heavy but just draining and made the DB pressing feel harder today. Still pleased with the outcome though, looking forward to the next 5 weeks of training in preparation for the Push/Pull comp in December. Hopefully I'll hit 90%+ of my best bench.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Horizontal Pull + Rehab*

CSR

20kg x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 2 x 10

Hammer Row

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8

DB Curls

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 2 x 10

Reverse Flye

7p x 3 x 12

Leg Extensions (single leg)

3p x 3 x 12

Step Ups and Step Overs

BW x 3 x 15 each

Another extra workout this week for additional pulling volume. Worringly I have a rather protruding lump on my wrist (the same one that's been hurting a little this week)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

Shirt on, all to 2-board:

190kg x 3

210kg x 3

220kg x 3 x 3

Narrow Grip 4 Board Raw

140kg x 6

150kg x 2 x 6

DB Press

42.5kg x 17

CSR + Pulldown Supersets

60kg + 12p x 3 x 6/10

Face Pulls

13p x 3 x 15

Good session today with only two of us training we blasted through it. Was a little strange being in a shirt again since May and as a result some of the reps were a little all over the place. Got there in the end


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Main advice make sure you know where you are going and when! Give yourself plenty of time to warm up you don't want to be in a rush and at that level you will only get 60 secs to lift from when they call your name out. So be ready in plenty of time before lifting starts and find out where you are in order of lifters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin... looking forward to it and just going to lift as best I can on the day...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 10

40kg + 3 chains x 5

60kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 3 chains x 8 x 3 (using slingshot)

Superset:

1) Rope Pull Up (neutral grip)

BW x 4 x 4-6

2) Single Arm DB Press

40kg x 4 x 15

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 5 x 8 (20s rests)

YTWL's

1.25kg x 2 x 10

What looks like not a lot on paper was a rather hard workout today. Not becasue the weights were heavy but more the conditioning side of things. Enjoyed it though


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

To 2-board in shirt:

200kg x 2

To 1-board:

220kg x 2

230kg x 2

240kg x 2 x 2

Narrow 4 Board Press Raw

150kg x 6

160kg x 6

DB Press

42.5kg x 20

CSR + Pulldown Supersets

60kg + 12p x 3 x 6/10

Face Pulls

13p x 3 x 15

Good work today, the bench is coming back. My knee is just about able to bend enough to get my feet under me but it felt rather weird so kept them out in front for most sets today. May start working them back under over the next three weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

damn that bench is roaring back mate... my achillies heel is bench... still numbers on squats and deads are good enough to give me an ok total... good to see youre coming back with a hiss and a roar...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (week 2 of 3)*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 2 x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 10

105kg + 3 chains x 8 x 3 (using slingshot)

Superset:

1) Rope Pull Up (neutral grip)

BW x 6 x 5

2) Single Arm DB Press

40kg x 6 x 15

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 5 x 8 (20s rests)

YTWL's

1.25kg x 2 x 10

Just a little overall volume increase from the first week's training. Felt good, I seem to be coping with training better now as everything starts fitting into place.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

Shirt on:

200kg x 2

230kg x 1 (no touch)

240kg x 3 x 1 (touched first two)

4 Board Press

160kg x 2 x 6

DB Press

45kg x 20

CSR + Pulldown Supersets

(60kg x 6 + 12p x 10) x3

Face Pull + Band Pushdowns Supersets

(14p x 15 + Small + Mini bands x 15) x 3

DB Curls

15kg x 3 x 10

Good session today despite feeling tired from a lack of sleep and early start. Going full range on the bench felt tough without the use of my legs. Hopefully the knee will be up to a bit more pressure through it in a few weeks time for the comp and I can go closer to 600lbs


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

As I am going to be reffing you I thought I would advise I can become corrupt for the price of a bacon sandwich.

If you kit whore it again I may need a large coffee to go with it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> As I am going to be reffing you I thought I would advise I can become corrupt for the price of a bacon sandwich.
> 
> If you kit whore it again I may need a large coffee to go with it!


In that case I'll make it sausage and bacon and coffee if you dont start the comp too early - we have a 2hr drive down!

I'm looking forward to it, just hope the knee is a bit better by then. Are there many entries so far?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper (week 3 of 3)*

Speed Bench

Bar + 3 chains x 2 x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 10

110kg + 3 chains x 8 x 3 (using slingshot)

Superset:

1) Rope Pull Up (neutral grip)

BW x 6 x 5

2) Single Arm DB Press

40kg x 6 x 15

Rolling DB Extensions

22.5kg x 5 x 8 (20s rests)

YTWL's

1.25kg x 2 x 15

Again just another slight increase in weight from last week. Today felt easier which was a good sign so getting used to the volume and getting stronger


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

Bar + 1 chain per side x 10

60kg + 1 chain per side x 10

100kg + 1 chain per side x 5

140kg + 1 chain per side x 3

160kg + 1 chain per side x 1

Shirt on:

220kg + 1 chain per side x 2

240kg + 1 chain per side x 2

260kg + 1 chain per side x 2

270kg + 1 chain per side x 1 (none touched!)

DB Press

55kg x 3 x 10

OH Tricep Extension

20kg + bar x 12

40kg + bar x 8

30kg + bar x 12

Hammer Row (single arm)

60kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Face Pulls

14p x 3 x 15

Well got into my better shirt today and tried arching properly. My knee seemed to take it without too much problem but still not getting much leg power. Was a little disheartening not touching with 270kg but I probably should have tried harder.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Press Training*

Day out at Catt's gym in Wigan 

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

240kg x 1 (2 board)

260kg x 1 (1 board)

280kg x 1 (2 board)

300kg x 3 x 1 (2 board)

4 Board Narrow

155kg x 8

175kg x 8

DB Press

50kg x 19


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome bench work there martin

nice work mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate awesome work on the benching... great to hear the knee is holding too big man... hopefully see you on the platform soon...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper Deload*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

CGBP

60kg x 3 x 10-12

Face Pulls

10p x 3 x 15

That's it! Should be a good day on Sunday at the GPCGB Push Pull


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*GPC Push Pull Comp*

Weighed in at 109kg clothed.

Bench Press Only

Warm Ups

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

230kg x 2 (3 board)

260kg x 1 (1 board)

1St Attempt:

282.5kg - Fail. Thought I had it on my chest but was half inch away waiting for the press command! By the time I got to my chest I had lost all my energy and only got it about half way back up.

2nd Attempt: Pass

3rd Attempt:

282.5kg - Fail. Better (but still too slow) on the way down and pressed it back up but lost balance at lockout and went over my head with it  Was very close.

Overall a good laugh and even better to see my training partners competing for the first time and doing themselves proud.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Zclock said:


> Hi there, youre really strong.
> 
> Whats your personal records RAW bench, squat, deadlift?
> 
> Good luck!


What's witht the capitals? It's raw lol.

Not sure, I've never trained to lift out of equipment for years. It doesn't matter as long as my numbers are going up.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> What's witht the capitals? It's raw lol.
> 
> Not sure, I've never trained to lift out of equipment for years. It doesn't matter as long as my numbers are going up.


its cos you is a dirty shirt lifter    x


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> its cos you is a dirty shirt lifter    x


Yeah my RAW bench is only 60kg.

My honest opinion- you take equipment out of PL'ing and in 5 years time the top guys equipped will be the top guys raw. Simple. Yes equipped lifting is different and requires strength in different areas but the best people in sport would still be the best.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Yeah my RAW bench is only 60kg.
> 
> My honest opinion- you take equipment out of PL'ing and in 5 years time the top guys equipped will be the top guys raw. Simple. Yes equipped lifting is different and requires strength in different areas but the best people in sport would still be the best.


wait is that the whole 60 or with a spot  

I would agree and I think the raw comp at the end of the january will show something like this... but hopefully not in my class cos I want a chance of qualifying for the brits


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Zclock said:


> Why do you take it so personally? I didnt mean anything bad with it, the reason I asked is because I want to compare.
> 
> For example I havent started competing and I don't even train in a "competition" gym, just in a local gym. I have never tried any kind of equipment except belt and kneewraps.
> 
> ...


I don't take it personally mate - just something that gets asked alot and is rather pointless! Sorry if I came accross the wrong way 

My point is that I train in equipment to be stronger in equipment. Sometimes this means out of equipment I do not have the strength in the right areas to lift more weight so my raw lifts may not go up BUT my equipped lifts do. I only compete equipped so there is no point risking the injury of maxing out raw when I dont need to.

For comparison I have box squatted 260kg with around 100kg chain raw, pressed around 200kg raw and deadlift is almost the same, around 300-320kg.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Zclock said:


> Okey man you are really strong!
> 
> Well you have won a world title so I guess you know that, by the way who is the girl who is shouting in the backround "COMON MARTIN"  I noticed her voice in all of ur videos.
> 
> ...


The girl's voice is my missus  She supports me in all the competitions I have done.

Your strength is very good. You should be competing! My point before is the only way you'll ever find out how our strengths compare is if you use equipment because thats the only thing I train for, not raw strength.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Push*

Bench Press (using Titan Ram)

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 3

190kg x 3

200kg x 1

DB Press

40kg x 25

JM Press

Bar x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

Done  Well having 5 weeks or so off training has left me feeling more than a little lethargic! Good to be back in the gym moving some weight around again. Once things settle down in Jan I'll be back in with a plan.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Some Messing Around...*

Single Arm Barbell Snatch

Bar x some

50kg x 3

60kg x 3

Bench Press (using Ram)

Bar x some

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 5

190kg x 3

OH Press

Dumbell x 3 x some

Pull Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Chin Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Bicep Curls

Dumbells x 3 x 10ish

That's it. Trained in a totally different gym today. Not sure on the dumbell weights they were all in lbs and couldnt work out which were which.

The single arm snatches were ok. Just ok - found it hard to hold overhead and now my obliques are killing me! I will try again and film next time if it gets a little prettier


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Single arm snatches sound dangerous (but fun!)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Jealous of my new toy



Yeah your jealous!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Zclock said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Why did you take 5weeks off, because of injureis etc?
> 
> ...


No I've been off most of the year with injury and surgery - this time it was due to work commitments and being lazy and christmas  The rest often does you good. Normally I don't like taking time off - mentally it isn't nice, I'd prefer to stay active and do rehab or some fitness work in the downtime.



MattGriff said:


> Jealous of my new toy
> 
> View attachment 71558
> View attachment 71559
> ...


We've got a GHR at our gym but I do like the Reverse Hyper though, when my knee's getting better we may have to trek down for a session


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + Dble Mini's x 10

40kg + Dble Mini's x 10

60kg + Dble Mini's x 5

80kg + Dble Mini's x 5 x 5

DB Press S/S with Mini Band Pull Apart

32.5kg x 25 + 25

32.5kg x 13 +25 lol

Mini Band Pushdowns

2x 25

CSR

30kg x 2 x 20

Short and sweet for first session back. My endurance sucks. More Friday!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Martin you going to the raw qualifier at all 28 Jan at Bulldogs?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> We've got a GHR at our gym but I do like the Reverse Hyper though, when my knee's getting better we may have to trek down for a session


Yeah do your welcome down anytime, had a play the other night after some heavy squats and speed pulls - very effective on the upper part of the glutes and the errectors.

A nice little addition to the ghr, good mornings, box squats etc without killing the cns


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper Week 1*

Bench Press (using ram)

60kg x 10

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 x 3

DB Press

40kg x 5 x 6 (maximum ROM)

Rolling Barbell Extension

Bar x 8

40kg x 3 x 8

Seated Hammer Row

50kg x 3 x 10

KB OH Press

16kg x 3 x 12 each arm

That's it for today. Plan to go a little heavy each week on the bench for triples. Feeling very weak today after a long week and not enough food. It'll get better once I'm back into the swing of things.

Grey - No mate I simply cant get the spare time or money at the minute to come down 

Matt - cheers mate, hopefully will do when I'm back leg training.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

shame mate would be good to finally meet you in the flesh but there will be plenty more opportunities I am sure...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great stuff, Subcribed, good luck in the World's Martin.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

DB Press

Light x 2 x 20

Pulldowns (no knee pads)

10p x 15

12p x 3 x 12

Speed Bench

Bar + mini's x 10

40kg + mini's x 10

60kg + mini's x 5

90kg + mini's x 5 x 5

Rolling DB Extensions

17.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 3 x 12

Seated Shoulder Hammer Press

40kg total x 3 x 10-12


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench press

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 1

182.5kg x 2 x 3

DB Press

32.5kg x 6

50kg x 5 x 6

Tricep Pushdowns

10p x 10

14p x 3 x 10

CSR

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

YTL's

1.25kg x 3 x 10

Hammer Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

Done. Benching felt pretty pants still today


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

well mate I wish my bench was as pants as yours felt


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x 10

Bar + Dble Mini's x10

40kg + Dble Mini's x 6

60kg + Dble Mini's x 5

80kg + Dble Mini's x 3

100kg + Dble Mini's x 5 x 5

Seated Hammer Shoulder Press (narrow grip)

25kg x 12

30kg x 3 x 12

Hammer Rows

40kg x 3 x 15

Face Pull + EZ Bar Curl Superset

12p x 15 + 30kg x 8-10

Good session but from next week going to reduce the bar weight and increase the speed alot. Nice to get some direct bicep work in and this will continue until my arms are 'massive'!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

87.5kg x 5

120kg x 5

160kg x 1

185kg x 3 x 2 (using RAM)

DB Press

35kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 4 x 8

Rope Pushdowns

14p x 3 x 8

Face Pulls

12p x 15

14p x 2 x 15


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

How's the leg recovering mate?

You missed a great deadlifting display from Queenie on Saturday.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> How's the leg recovering mate?
> 
> You missed a great deadlifting display from Queenie on Saturday.


Did you attend bigman?

I was there!

I assume we're talking about the raw BPC meet at Genesis.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Did you attend bigman?
> 
> I was there!
> 
> ...


Yeah I was reffing from time to time


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Yeah I was reffing from time to time


Sorry mate, if I knew I would've introduced myself!

Will look out for you next time!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 8

80kg x 9 x 3

DB Press

40kg x 25

40kg x 10

Single Arm OH DB Press

30kg x 2 x 10

TRX Face Pulls

3 x 10

Preacher Curls

3 x 10

3 x 30s Row Sprints

Trained fast today and kept things light with little rest. Got a good pump lol for what that's worth


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> I almost pushed 160kg for 1 @ 94kg (failed on the upwards, more chain work needed). I feel pretty good about myself now  ...But I assume this was probably your deload or a light session, you strong cnut. Looking forward to seeing the results soon. Hoping you do GB proud matey!


Most people fail on the way up, that's weakness in general lol!

Nope that was a heavy session - out of a shirt my max would normally be just under 200kg.

My journal title was from when I competed in the Worlds in 2009 - I got a Silver medal behind arguably the best lifter in the world at the time. Not a great performance for myself but a great comp and really good experience.



MattGriff said:


> How's the leg recovering mate?
> 
> You missed a great deadlifting display from Queenie on Saturday.


It's goign slowly. Back on some weighted rehab now but CBA to log it here lol.

Yeah I saw his videos. If I get fit enough again I'd like to go head to head with Del one day  (on all three lifts that is, not deadlift only!)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Floor Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 6

60kg + 36kg Chains x 6

80kg + 36kg Chains x 3

100kg + 36kg Chains x 3

140kg + 36kg Chains x 2

150kg + 36kg Chains x 1

155kg + 36kg Chains x 1

160kg + 36kg Chains x 2 x 1

DB Press

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 2 x 5

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 10

25kg x 2 x 10

DB Rows

42.5kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Face Pulls

14p x 3 x 15

Standing EZ Bar Curls

3 x 10

Good little session today. Pretty pleased with both the floor pressing weight and the DB presses - which felt comfortable. Always a good sign!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 2 x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

90kg x 9 x 3 (v.short rests)

CGBP

40kg + 3 chains x 10

80kg + 3 chains x 2 x 8

OH KB Press

16kg x 2 x 25 each arm

Seated Hammer Row

40kg x 3 x 12

Pulldowns

2 x 10 light

EZ Bar Curls + Band Pushdown Superset

30kg x 10 + Pink Band x 20 x 3


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Yeah I saw his videos. If I get fit enough again I'd like to go head to head with Del one day  (on all three lifts that is, not deadlift only!)


That would be a good show, I would be interested to see the outcome.

Solid work otherwise bro - gotta say I'm a big fan of the floor press too!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench Press

bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 10

60kg + 36kg Chains x 8

95kg + 36kg Chains x 5

115kg + 36kg Chains x 3

137.5kg + 36kg Chains x 1

160kg + 36kg Chains x 1

170kg + 36kg Chains x 1

175kg + 36kg Chains x 1

DB Press

60kg x 3

70kg x 2 x 5

Tricep work

x some

CSR

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8

Reverse Fly

7p x 3 x 12

DB Curls

20kg x 3 x 10

Well after a week of eating less in an attempt to stop the sudden weight gain things didn't go as bad as I thought they may. Benching feels fairly good still at the minute and now 14 weeks away from the BPC British Bench at the NEC....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> That would be a good show, I would be interested to see the outcome.
> 
> Solid work otherwise bro - gotta say I'm a big fan of the floor press too!


Cheers, it's a great exercise but sometimes can aggrevate my shoulders if I'm not carefult to keep them pinned down.

When's the next event at Central Fitness?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Cheers, it's a great exercise but sometimes can aggrevate my shoulders if I'm not carefult to keep them pinned down.
> 
> When's the next event at Central Fitness?


Agreed, need to be pinned back or the strain on the RCs is horrid!

March 18th, GPC and this new fed Mark Griffiths is running BPF (ex BPO) Mark is running it as an English for his fed I believe but Lee is just running the GPC side as a qualifier for the Brits & Euros I'm gonna lift raw just to see what's going on with the ole injuries, assuming I can squat and pull 300+ I'll be happy enough given I had two surgeries in September and couldn't walk for 6 weeks - not sure on bench, not expecting much past 160-180 to be honest.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper Push*

Speed Bench

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 6 x 3

DB Press

40kg x 2 x 15

Rolling DB Extensions

16kg x 3 x 12

OH KB Press

16's x 3 x 10

Done short and sweet in 20 mins.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower + Pull*

Squats

Bar x 15

40kg x 15

60kg x 3 x 10

Walking Lunges

3 x 16

Leg Ext

35kg x 3 x 10

Pulldowns

75kg x 2 x 12

Preacher EZ Curls

3 x 10

DB Curls

3 x 10

Big step today! Starting weighted squats to see how my knee reacts. Quite a bit of popping and cracking on occasion but no real pain. Hoping the strengthening things up more will help with the stability work I'm doing too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Bench press

Bar x lots

60kg x 10

To 3 board:

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 old shirt on:

200kg x 3

240kg x 2

260kg x 2

280kg x 1

Wide Grip Bench

60kg x 6

100kg x 3 x 6

Tricep machine

5 x 10

Face Pulls

3 x 15

Just wanted to get back in my old shirt today and take a bit of weight for a ride. Felt ok but nearly 3months since last shirt session so felt unusual again. Kept everything else light as I'm still aching a little from weds


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome lifting mate whats your total for the big 3 . and what are you hoping to get in your next comp.. watching u on youtube the other day very impressive...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

broch316 said:


> awesome lifting mate whats your total for the big 3 . and what are you hoping to get in your next comp.. watching u on youtube the other day very impressive...


Cheers mate, yeah there's a few random vids of me on youtube from the last 5 years or so.

My best 3 lifts in a day comp were 410/260/330 total 1000kg. I was/am capable of more than that but that's what I was aiming for that day (i only had 7 out of 9 lifts).

Since injury last year I cant squat or deadlift - so just competing in the bench press for now. Hoping to go over my current pb of 280kg


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you competing in the expo lifting mate? if so I will see you there as I am hopefully getting a leave pass to head up that way... its the week before the raw brits though so still working out stuff...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> you competing in the expo lifting mate? if so I will see you there as I am hopefully getting a leave pass to head up that way... its the week before the raw brits though so still working out stuff...


Yeah I should be benching at the Expo. Hopefully have a go at a record, not sure what weight class though yet!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 20

80kg x 20

100kg x 20

DB Press

40kg x 3 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

16kg x 3 x 12

Seated DB Cleans

22kg x 3 x 12

Pulldowns 75kg x 2 x10

Rows

3 x 10

Hammer Curls

3 x 12

Nice and light and burning to the max


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Med/Close Grip Bench Press Vs Double Mini Bands + 3 chains per side

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 1

125kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x fail 

DB Press

70kg x 3 x 5

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 10

Hammer Rows

60kg x 3 x 8 each arm

Ez Bar Curls

4 x 10

Face Pulls

3 x 15

Pleased with the benching today - probably shouldn't have jumped to 140kg but I thought I'd get it. Total added resistance was around 80kg (40ish from bands and 38 from chains).


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

Close Grip Bench Press

Bar x 30

60kg x 20

80kg x 2 x 20

Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions

Bar x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x 2 x 15

Lateral Raises

3 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine

3 x 15


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ME Upper

Bench Vs Chains (using ram)

60kg x 10

60kg + 3 chains x 5

100kg + 5 chains x 3

110kg + 6 chains x 3

120kg + 7 chains x 2

130kg + 8 chains x 1

140kg + 8 chains x fail

DB Press

60kg x 2 x 8

Skullchrushers

3 x 8-10

Back Machine

3 x 8

+ Light pulldowns and curls

Weighed the chain in at 59kg per side! So hit some heavy weight in my hands on the last sets. Feeling pretty good all things considered ATM, looking forward to prearing for the British Bench Expo at the NEC now in 11 weeks


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

Military Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 12

60kg x 3 x 8

CGBP

60kg x 3 x 12

Barbell Tricep Extensions

40kg x 3 x 10

Seated Rows

3 x 12

Pulldowns

2 x 8

Facepulls on TRX

2 x 15


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Martin Good to see your back fella.

Nice workout's there it seems some good benching. I hope you nail your PB and set a record fella 280kg bench is fecking huge, is that unequipped or equipped?

The day I can do 100x20 will be the day I have a heart attack. :thumb: Keep up the hard work, will be following your journal with great pleasure.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The bench was equipped, infact if I recall I was reffing him at the time? and he never did deliver the case of beer and burgers bribe to me!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> The bench was equipped, infact if I recall I was reffing him at the time? and he never did deliver the case of beer and burgers bribe to me!


Yeah this man speaks the truth!

My best equipped was 280kg - I came rather close with 282.5kg and 285kg last year but didn't get them. Part of me wants to put some more weight on and get closer to 300kg but the other part tells me to stay lighter and leaner!

Beer and burgers? I'll buy you a beer but I cannot condone eating fast food Matt....


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

* Heavy Upper *

Bench Press (using ram)

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 3

190kg x 2 x 3

CGBP

60kg x 8

100kg x 3 x 8

CSR

50kg x 3 x 10

Pulldowns

3 x 12

Facepulls

3 x 15

Moderate session today - main sets were fairly heavy but kept all other work light and backed off a bit. Hope get a few good heavy weeks in now.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

DB Press

30kg x 2 x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 3 x 10

Military Press

Bar x 15

40kg x 3 x 12

Rolling DB Extensions

15kg x 15

20kg x 3 x 12

CSR

40kg x 12

50kg x 3 x 12

Bicep Curl Machine

3 x 12

Trained fast with one two of us tonigh and felt a little sick! Not used to short rests and high reps lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Light upper also mean not to failure?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Light upper also mean not to failure?


Yes matey, I don't fail 

Although the pump I get doing higher reps usually forces me to quit before failure occurs.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

Old Shirt all to a 2 board:

220kg x 2

240kg x 2

260kg x 2

280kg x 1

CGBP

100kg x 5

140kg x 2 x 5

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

3 x 8

Pull Ups

BW x 5 x 5

Face Pull

3 x 15

DB Curls

20kg x 3 x 10


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate that some fine benching... hows the recovery, knee holding up ok?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> mate that some fine benching... hows the recovery, knee holding up ok?


Cheers pal. Knee isn't really changing much but I've been slacking with my rehab as I've been a bit hectic lately. Hopefully get my head back in gear and back on with it soon.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 2 x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 9 x 3

Barbell Extensions

Bar x 15

40kg x 3 x 12

Single Arm OH DB Press

27.5kg x 3 x 10 each arm

CSR

40kg x 3 x 15

Reverse Flyes

6p x 3 x 15

Straight Bar Curls

3 x 10

Started some speed work this week at the magic 100kg  Always feels heavy for me but moved nice and fast.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Floor Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 1

185kg x 1

185kg x fail 

DB Press

70kg x 7

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 10

27.5kg x 3 x 10

Hammer Row Machine

60kg x 3 x 10

Tired after a long day and trained later than usual, still numbers were not bad. This is only the beginning!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

105kg x 9 x 3

Barbell Extensions

42.5kg x 3 x 12

Standing OH DB Press

30kg x 3 x 12

CSR

50kg x 3 x 12

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

3 x 8

Feeling ok in training but started swimming daily and it's killing my pecs and shoulders. The speed weights felt a little heavy but I think it's mainly fatigue from swimming. If I'm feeling good Friday I may work upto something heavy but take it as it comes.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Bench Vs Chain (using ram)

Bar + 1 chain x 20

60kg + 1 chain x 10

100kg + 1 chain x 3

140kg + 1 chain x 2

180kg + 1 chain x 1

190kg + 1 chain x 1

200kg + 1 chain x 1

210kg + 1 chain x 1

CGBP VS Chains

60kg + 4 chains x 7

80kg + 4 chains x 7

90kg + 4 chains x 2 x 7

Hammer Row

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

Reverse Flye Machine

7p x 3 x 15

EZ Bar Curls

3 x 10

Feeling pretty strong today. Weights are creeping up without too much stress trying. Hopefully things will continue and transfer nicely into my comp bench in a few weeks time


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

110kg x 9 x 3

Barbell Extensions

30kg x 15

45kg x 3 x 12

Reverse Flye Machine + Chest Press Machine Supersets

3 x 15 of each

Seated Cable Row

2 x 15

Well tonight was a struggle. Been tired from long days and trained later on again today which makes it more difficult for me. Still got through it but kept it brief.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

How is the leg mate?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> How is the leg mate?


Pretty bad still tbh mate. No squatting or DL'ing yet that's for sure. I'm doing some swimming for my pool qualifications at the minute and hoping it will help strengthen it a bit


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Pretty bad still tbh mate. No squatting or DL'ing yet that's for sure. I'm doing some swimming for my pool qualifications at the minute and hoping it will help strengthen it a bit


I feel for you mate - hopefully you are right and the movement and resistance will help it along.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper*

Reverse Mini Band Bench Press

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

120kg x 3

160kg x 3

220kg x 2 (old shirt on)

260kg x 2

280kg x 1 (bad rep)

280kg x 1 (much better!)

DB Press

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

Hammer Pulldown Machine

60kg x 3 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns + Cable Curls Superset

3 x 10 each

Well it's been a long week and not had my head in training tbh but it's getting better. Didn't managed to touch (or try hard enough) in the shirt today but pressing felt ok. Really need to pull my finger out and ensure I hit a PB at Bodypower!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

Bar + Dble mini's x 20

40kg + Dble mini's x 5

60kg + Dble mini's x 5

80kg + Dble mini's x 5

90kg + Dble mini's x 3 x 5

Close Grip

60kg + Dble mini's x 10

80kg + Dble mini's x 2 x 10

CSR

50kg x 3 x 10

Narrow Pull Ups

3 x 5

Reverse Fly Machine

6p x 2 x 15

Kept the pressing downa little today as I havent trained for over a week. Three heavy weeks to go before Bodypower Expo so Friday's training will be heavy each week so to cope Tuesdays will be easier. Looking forward to getting into my proper shirt and seeing what happens over the next 4 weeks..


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 2 x some

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

Shirted to a 3-board:

240kg x 3

260kg x 1

260kg x 3

270kg x 2

280kg x 2

DB Press

50kg x 4

70kg x 7

70kg x 4

Hammer Row

60kg x 8

80kg x 2 x 8

Face Pulls

14p x 3 x 12

Done. This is week 1 of 3 building upto the Bodypower Expo Bench Champs. Wanted to get into my comp shirt and get some weight in my hands. The bench we use is broken - the weld has split and lucky it was noticed as we were only benching the bar. I hate to think what would have happened had I carried on with the broken bench! So after switching benches twice trying to find one that was close to comp height we got there in the end


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar + Dble Mini's x 10

40kg + Dble Mini's x 5

60kg + Dble Mini's x 5

80kg + Dble Mini's x 5

100kg + Dble Mini's x 3 x 5

Close Grip 3 Board

80kg + Dble Mini's x 10

100kg + Dble Mini's x 2 x 10

CSR

55kg x 3 x 12

+ a few pull ups!

Kept it short and simple again today  Roll on Friday and some big weight!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*ME Upper *

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 2

Shirt on to 2 board:

240kg x 1

260kg x 2

300kg x 0 failed lockout

285kg x 1

Rolling DB Extensions

25kg x 4 x 10

Hammer Row

70kg x 8

85kg x 2 x 6-8

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

30kg x 10

55kg x 2 x 6-8

Reverse Flye Machine

6p x 15

7p x 2 x 15

Pants. Not impressed today with training. The 300kg should have been easy but it wasn't for going today. Setting up on a make-shift bench probably doesn't help at all - so will probably venture down to Catt's gym next week for my last heavy session before Bodypower


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

looks like I have been roped in to help and be a spotter on sat and sun mate so will finally get to intro myself in person... see you there...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar + DBle Mini's x 10

40kg + DBle Mini's x 10

60kg + DBle Mini's x 5

80kg + DBle Mini's x 3

90kg + DBle Mini's x 3

100kg + DBle Mini's x 3 x 3

Incline DB Press

27.5kg x 15

35kg x 15

40kg x 3 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

20kg x 3 x 10

Pushdowns

12p x 3 x 12

Got a bit of tendonitis in my bicep and shoulder and both forearms. Backed off again today, looks like my last heavy session before bodypower will be next Monday with Andy B and the Leeds lads hopefully. If all goes well it'll be game on - just need the injuries to hold out and get my stuff together!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Work!*

Foam Roller + Stretches

Lat Pulldowns

Rows

Shoulder Press

Press Ups

Curls / Pushdowns

Just a little light training today to keep things ticking over and let the tendons have a rest for a few days. One more heavy session before bodypower to go


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Last Heavy Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 3 (3 board)

250kg x 1 (2 board)

270kg x 1 (1 board)

280kg x 1 (1 board)

260kg x 1 (2 board)

+ some light:

Shoulder Press

Face Pulls

Rear Delts

Good session today over in Leeds. Tendons are killing me so decided against going over 280kg. Some impressive benching from Andy Bolton too


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sat 19th May*

Weighed in at 109kg. The plan was to compete at 100kg but somehow managed to get too heavy (dam those haribo's!)

Warm Ups

Bar x 20

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

150kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

250kg x 1

Left it there - my arms were hurting bad and it wasn't a pretty rep. It was going to be all or nothing on the platform...

First Attempt - 282.5kg - Fail

Got it down almost to my chest but felt wrong and thought my arm was going to snap. The spotters took it off me.

Second Attempt - Missed

Third Attempt - 282.5kg - Good lift!

Not sure how this happened but got it down ok and it went back up. Two whites, was a little shaky but it went up ok. That's a 2.5kg PB after a pretty poor build up and having no bench in our gym and major tendon problems.

This was enough to secure second place in the Bench Press in the 110lkg Men's class. So all in all not a bad day out 

Now to fix myself, sort out my weight and close the gap to 300kg...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Your bench is your weak point I guess HAHAHA jokes!

Fantastic stuff Martin, really good man, great great stuff. Your one strong MOFO.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Your bench is your weak point I guess HAHAHA jokes!


Martin has totalled over a grand, he is an all round lifter in fairness to him.

Solid result mate and an unfortunate rise into the bench machines weight class (seriously what is the mighty midget doing to press and squat like that????). Have you been following my super healty kcal dense fast food diet or something?

Given the injury crap you have to be happy to have surpassed your previous best - imagine what will happen when you can drive through your feet again properly.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

was awesome seeing you bench mate, missed the deads as I was off getting a shake in and watching the bbing... but I was one of the spotters on the day... ffs lifting it with 3 others was a freaking chore let alone seeing you lift it at the third, awesome awesome stuff... I didnt say hello as you guys were all in the zone and I was busying loading and spotting... well done mate...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> Your bench is your weak point I guess HAHAHA jokes!
> 
> Fantastic stuff Martin, really good man, great great stuff. Your one strong MOFO.


Actually yes it was always my weak lift. I really have to work hard and suffer pain to get it to go up - my squat and deadlift were much easier to keep pushing up than my bench as I'm much better built for them.

Cheers.



MattGriff said:


> Martin has totalled over a grand, he is an all round lifter in fairness to him.
> 
> Solid result mate and an unfortunate rise into the bench machines weight class (seriously what is the mighty midget doing to press and squat like that????). Have you been following my super healty kcal dense fast food diet or something?
> 
> Given the injury crap you have to be happy to have surpassed your previous best - imagine what will happen when you can drive through your feet again properly.


Yeah I have no idea what happened. I thought I was 109kg and had a good chance of cutting to 100kg but ended up around 115kg! That's the power of high carb diets!

Yeah I was happy, if I can get my forearms fixed and sort my food intake out I'll be competing September to see what I can do.



Greyphantom said:


> was awesome seeing you bench mate, missed the deads as I was off getting a shake in and watching the bbing... but I was one of the spotters on the day... ffs lifting it with 3 others was a freaking chore let alone seeing you lift it at the third, awesome awesome stuff... I didnt say hello as you guys were all in the zone and I was busying loading and spotting... well done mate...


Cheers pal, you should have said hi! I couldn't stick around as my training partner had work so we left fairly early. WIll probably be at UK Open if your going/competing?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

So...

I've been away in the sun all-inclusive eating like a starved hippo and doing less movement than a sloth. So today I tried to get back into training for 3 reasons:

1) to lose some bodyweight! I missed the weight class I wanted at Bodypower because I'm too fat/heavy. Since then I've put a fair bit more on on holiday. So now is time to reign it in and sort my diet out.

2) to fix myself. My injuries are getting out of hand. Since knee surgery it hasn't been right but I have been neglecting the rehad recently. So it's back to it and see how it goes.

3) to compete in the UK Open Championships in September. This is a bit international comp this year with a who's who of lifters. I hope to be able to compete in three lifts (going light on squat and see what I can deadlift) and possibly put a big bench up at a lighter weight.

So there's the goals - a long road but one step at a time.

Today:

Hip Mobility

Shoulder Mobility

Kettlebell Circuit:

Single arm - swing / clean / snatch 5 x 3 of each on each arm

BB Squat - Bar x 5 x 10

Shoulder Mobility

Forearm + Wrist Rehab

Done. Worked up a sweat and hardly did anything. My fitness sucks big time. Only one way that can go! I will probably get back into lifting next week I think.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi buddy, yep I am competing in the UK open mate, hope to get some decent numbers up as always and will make sure I say hi...

plans firmly in place to hit my targets (if all goes well) just have to finish resting up for this little thing I have just had done and can get back into training again...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Rehab*

Warm Up

Shoulder Mobility

Hip Mobility

Squat

Bar x 10

40kg x 8 x 3

KB Circuit SIngle Arm

Swing/Clean/Snatch x 3 x 5 each side

More Mobility + Foam Roll everywhere


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Body Rehab *

Warm up - 5 mins X-trainer

5 mins Hip + Shoulder Mobility work

TKE's

Mini band x 3 x 15 each leg

Squat

Bar x 10

40kg x 3

50kg x 8 x 3

Lunges

9kg Med Ball x 3 x 8 each leg

Treadmill walk

5.5kmph + 3% x 10 mins

Shortish today. Squat felt ok, knees are both a little noisy at times though. Finally lift some weight tomorrow even if it is only light!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper* and it was light...

A bit of mobility to warm up then:

Single Arm DB Press Superset with DB Row

27.5kg+42.5kg x 3 x 8 each side

Single Arm KB OH Press

16kg x 2 x 15 each arm

Face Pulls

10p x 15

11p x 2 x 15

Bicep Curls

14kg x 3 x 10

+ some wrist curls

Nice and light today first day back lifting weights top half. Everything still felt heavy - although it always does after a couple of weeks off following a comp.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper *

Bench Press (slingshot)

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

145kg x 3

150kg x 3

Close Grip

100kg x 4 x 6

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 10

9p x 3 x 10

Hammer Row

50kg x 3 x 10

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

Nice and easy to get back into it and see how my tendons react. Felt ok during the session so will see tomorrow.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Rehab*

Mobility + BW Lunges

Squats

Bar x 10

40kg x 5

60kg x 8 x 3

OH Deadlift

60kg x 3 x 10

Leg Extensions

3 x 10

Done! Felt good to get a big plate each side on squats


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper *

Mobility work and warms ups

DB Bench

40kg x 4 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

15kg x 3 x 12

Row/Pulldown Machine

40kg x 4 x 10

Left it there. Got a training day at work tomorrow on some new innovational fitness kit so need to not be too sore


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower*

Mobility

TKE's

mini x 3 x 15

Squats

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 8 x 3

Walking Lunges

9kg x 3 x 8

Leg Ext.

35kg x 3 x 10

Incline Walk

10mins

Well I feel battered after yesterdays training on the Lebert Equalizer and buddy systems... But the squats felt fine today so more weight next time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

squatting at last,hows that knee dude,im gonna have a sesh tomorrow maybe 4x200lband

some sumo squats to finnish with a good pump n burn lol.

I still have pain,but the joint is improving.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mal said:


> squatting at last,hows that knee dude,im gonna have a sesh tomorrow maybe 4x200lband
> 
> some sumo squats to finnish with a good pump n burn lol.
> 
> I still have pain,but the joint is improving.


Yeah it's been a while but it's starting to get better  Good to hear it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper *

A little warm up then

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 1

160kg x 3

170kg x 3

175kg x 3

Close Grip

100kg x 2 x 8

Skullcrushers

Approx 40-45kg x 3 x 10

C.S.R

45kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 10

Facepulls

12p x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

17.5kg x 3 x 10

OOOSHH. Good little session there and fairly quick just two of us  Benching is feeling ok and my forearms are getting less and less angry at me. Strength isn't massively down so it's happy days.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower*

TKE's

Mini x 3 x 15

Squats

Bar x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 3 x 5

Med Ball Step Ups

9kg x 3 x 10 each leg

Leg Ext

40kg x 3 x 10

Incline Walk

5mins

Increased the weight a little more on squat and still felt fine


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Light*

Mobility

Close Grip Bench Press

60kg x 4 x 10

DB Press

40kg x 4 x 10

Pulldowns

3 x 10

Bottom Up KB Press

3 x 5

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 12

DB Bicep Curls

3 x 10-12

Short fast and simple. It's hard work training on a reduction of food/energy. I'm about where I want to be weight wise but would like to be a little leaner and give myself some room to put some weight on when the training gets heavier.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

quick question mate what width do you use for hand grip on the close grips... have added them back into my workout and when I tried it close as I used to it killed my forearm... (thumbs just touching the centre knurling when stuck out in a thumbs up gesture) might try them wider but too wide and it will be a bench nearly lol... although at the BP expo I spotted one guy who had an awesome raw bench that had his hands quite close in...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> quick question mate what width do you use for hand grip on the close grips... have added them back into my workout and when I tried it close as I used to it killed my forearm... (thumbs just touching the centre knurling when stuck out in a thumbs up gesture) might try them wider but too wide and it will be a bench nearly lol... although at the BP expo I spotted one guy who had an awesome raw bench that had his hands quite close in...


Normally little finger on the knurling or a thumb from centre knurling so same as you.

A strong raw bencher wont be much more than a full hand width between normal bench and close grip


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower *

Mobility work

Squat

Bar x 20

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 7

100kg x 9

Leg Extension

40kg x 3 x 10

TKE's

Mini x 3 x 15

Just as knee feels better... hip goes! Pulled my QL/obliques on my LH side. Obviosuly movement is not right post knee problems and thius has shifted weight onto my hips wrong.

*Friday*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 3 x 2

Neutral grip DB Press

37.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 2 x 10

Incline French Press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 2 x 10

Pulldown/row Machine

40kg x 10

60kg x 6

50kg x 2 x 10

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

Bicep Curls

20kg x 3 x 8

Well today didn't feel all that easy. So off the diet and time to get some strength back hopefully without ballooning in BW


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Normally little finger on the knurling or a thumb from centre knurling so same as you.
> 
> A strong raw bencher wont be much more than a full hand width between normal bench and close grip


Agreed, I usually opt for 2-3 inches in from my bench grip - or much like Mick King if a narrow bencher anyway I would opt for some wider work.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Normally little finger on the knurling or a thumb from centre knurling so same as you.
> 
> A strong raw bencher wont be much more than a full hand width between normal bench and close grip





MattGriff said:


> Agreed, I usually opt for 2-3 inches in from my bench grip - or much like Mick King if a narrow bencher anyway I would opt for some wider work.


sounds like a good plan chaps... I am a raw lifter (not a shirt lifter  ) so will take a slightly wider grip... should take the pressure off the forearm which is just starting to recover... thanks for the help and advice...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower*

Warm Up + Mobility Work

TKE's

Small Band x 2 x 15

TKE's on Single Leg with Reverse Step Up

Small x 3 x 15

Leg Extensions

40kg x 10

70kg x 3 x 10

+ some incline walking

Feel the burn baby. Since my hip is screwed I thought I'd hit the old quads heavier on the leg extensions. It burns and makes you feel sick - bodybuilding is stupid!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Volume*

Close Grip Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 6 x 6

Ultra Wide Grip

60kg x 3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 3 x 15

Hammer Row

40kg x 3 x 12 each arm

Bicep Curls

12kg x 3 x 12

Sadly we lost a fellow powerlifter Lee Price last night to cancer. He was a great guy and did alot to help promote powerlifting, running qualifiers and also raising alot of money for charity. A sad day, Lee you will be missed by many.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

RIP Lee... hear the news today mate, met him in Jan and warmed up with him, really nice guy and knew his sh1t... God bless him and his family...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Sadly we lost a fellow powerlifter Lee Price last night to cancer. He was a great guy and did alot to help promote powerlifting, running qualifiers and also raising alot of money for charity. A sad day, Lee you will be missed by many.


Lumpy was a top guy, I will miss him.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Lumpy was a top guy, I will miss him.


Yeah he sure was.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower *

Some mobility then

TKE's with 13" Step Up

Small band x 3 x 12

Leg Extensions

40kg x 10

75kg x 4 x 10

Incline Walk

10 mins

Short and sweet. Even did some agility work yesterday as part of a staff workout class. Knee held up ok to most of it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper *

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 2 x 6

80kg + 1 chain x 3

100kg + 1 chain x 3

140kg+ 1 chain x 2

160kg + 1 chain x 1

180kg + 1 chain x 2

185kg + 1 chain x 1

Neutral Grip DB press

32.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 8

50kg x 2 x 8

Incline French Press

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 12

35kg x 15

Seated Pulldown Machine

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

57.5kg x 2 x 10

Face Pulls

12p x 3 x 15

2 x Bicep Curl Machines

2 x 10 on each!

Well bench felt heavy today and I felt weak so it's time to get stronger!

Added a nice but of bodybuilding for biceps at the end, love the pump


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Rehab*

Warm Up

TKE with Reverse Step UP

SMall band x 3 x 15 each leg

Leg Extensions

40kg x 10

75kg x 3 x 10

+ some X-trainer

Short workout today but my inner quads sure know about it. The terminal knee extensions are really working well for me. If I can sort my back and hip out there still may be a chance of a squat or deadlift!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

Bench

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 6 x 3

Military Press

40kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

14kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 3 x 12

Pulldowns

75kg x 2 x 10

DB Curls

14kg x 3 x 12

Short and sweet training alone today. Hoping to get ready to crank the weight up next week


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hope your ears were burning today mate, screaming "Martin you [email protected] for showing me these" as I did my third set of dislocations...  feeling the burn mate but loving them... shoulders never been better...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> hope your ears were burning today mate, screaming "Martin you [email protected] for showing me these" as I did my third set of dislocations...  feeling the burn mate but loving them... shoulders never been better...


Lol, good stuff pal. Yeah they are not the most comfortable feeling - but that is usually a sign you def need to do them!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

[*Thurs*

Lower

TKE with Reverse Step Up

Small band x 3 x 15 each leg

45-degree Hypers

Bw x 3 x 10

Deadlift

60kg x 5 x 5

*Friday*

Upper

Bench Press Vs DBle Mini Bands

Bar x 8

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

BB Tricep Extension

Bar x 8

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

That's it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Monday - Heavy Bench Press*

Bench

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 2

180kg x 1

Shirt on, all to 3-board:

220kg x 2

250kg x 2

260kg x 2

270kg x 2

Raw 4 Board, Narrow

170kg x 1

190kg x 1

210kg x 1

Bench Vs Dble Purple (medium) Bands

70kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

First time back in the shirt since Bodypower. Weight felt ok, was a little strange getting used to technique again so some reps were fast and clean and some were a little messey. All in all a good first session getting ready for something big at the UK Open.

*Tuesday - Back *

KB Warm Up

Deadlifts

60kg x 3 x 5

80kg x 3 x 3

Pull Ups, Narrow

BW x 5 x 3

Pulldowns

3 x 12

Reverse Flyes

3 x 12

DB Curls

3 x 10

Building the deadlift weight back up to see how my back handles it. Forearms and shoulders are sore from benching yesterday so kept things from getting too heavy or stressfull today.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower*

Warm Up

Reverse Step Up TKE's

Small band x 3 x 15

Narrow Squats

60kg x 3 x 10

Leg Extensions

80kg x 3 x 10

+ some BW single leg squats


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Body Assistance Day*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 3 x 10 paused

Shoulder Press Hammer Machine

20kg x 12

30kg x 3 x 12

CSR

40kg x 3 x 15

Facepulls

11p x 3 x 15

Tricep Extension Machine + Bicep Curl Machine Supersets

3 x 12 each just for a laugh...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very nice benching fella :thumb:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Monday - Heavy Bench*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 1 (3 board)

250kg x 1 (2 board - no touch)

260kg x 1 (2 board)

270kg x 1 (1 board)

260kg x 1 (2 board)

Reverse Bands

170kg x 3

190kg x 3

200kg x 3

210kg x 3

Done. Bench didn't go too well - something wasn't working right. Most of the sets were hard and messy reps and a real battle rather than much skill or technique. WIll change things a little next week and see if I can get it working right again.

*
Tuesday - Back + Rehab*

Pull Ups

10 x 1

Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 8

80kg x 3

100kg x 3 x 3

Pulldowns

3 x 10

TRX Rows

3 x 12

Adductor Side Planks

3 x 5-10secs

DB Bicep Curls

3 x 10

+ a few pushdowns

Deadlift today felt nice and light, back doesn't feel too bad. Keeping things moving and keep rasining the weight and see what happens


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Squat Rehab*

Mobility work

Reverse Step Up TKE's

Small band x 3 x 15

Squats

40kg x 8

80kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 3 x 3

Single Leg Extensions

40kg x 3 x 10 each leg

Planks

3 x 20 secs

Short and simple. Squats felt fairly good no major back problems, much prefer keeping the reps low to avoid injury. Actually feels heavy having 100kg on my back lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

the very best of luck ,look forward to reading this


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some strong lifts mate, always a great read nice benchpressing mate, How long have you had the hip and back problem?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

looking forward to lifting with you on the platform mate... though I will be raw... or is that Raw


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

hometrainer said:


> the very best of luck ,look forward to reading this


Cheers!



strongmanmatt said:


> Some strong lifts mate, always a great read nice benchpressing mate, How long have you had the hip and back problem?


Bench is coming on slowly. Hopefully Monday I will get it nailed and get some big weights in my hand. The hip problems I've had for a few years - mainly tendonitus from over use but I've managed it whilst training and competing. My back I'm not sure, I had a problem with things not firing right in 2010 and it seems similar now. After a year of not walking properly because of my knee injury I'm not too surprised my back isn't in great shape either 



Greyphantom said:


> looking forward to lifting with you on the platform mate... though I will be raw... or is that Raw


It will be good. Not sure if I will be putting up a decent squat or deadlift yet though but they will be raw!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Light Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

100kg x 3 x 5 paused

Incline Press Machine

25kg x 3 x 10

Reverse Fly Machine

7p x 3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

12p x 3 x 15

Curl Machine

57.5kg x 3 x 12

Lateral Raise Machine

10p x 3 x 12

Got the pump on today. Just a nice bit of volume to keep everything going.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Press*

Warm up then ....

bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 2

170kg x 1

190kg x 1

210kg x 1

Shirt on, 3 board:

240kg x 1

250kg x 1

260kg x 1 (still trying to get it right...)

275kg x 1

290kg x 1

Reverse Bands (with blue and purple bands)

doubles upto 230kg x 2

250kg x 1 failed 2nd

5 Board:

200kg x 2

220kg x 2

left it there.

So another training session in the shirt and things seemed to work a little better this week. Got a couple more weeks to get it right and get used to handling over 290kg again, my strength seems good but my technique is letting me down.

*
Tuesday *

About 15 pull ups

3 x 10 Light Pulldowns

Deadlift upto 120kg x 3

3 x 10 Light curls

Done. Feeling beat from bench so may have to move my Tuesday session I think...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Body Rehab*

Some mobility + stretches

Leg Extensions

3 x 10

10 mins playing with a KB

That's all. Still feeling either run down or like I'm doing too much so kept it short again. May have to drop some of the work pre comp and focus more on the bench side of things. Or just eat more


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Recovery Upper*

DB Press

17.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

40kg x 3 x 10

Hammer Strength Chest Press

30kg x 3 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

15kg x 3 x 10

CSR

55kg x 3 x 10

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 12

Bicep Curl Machine

3 x 10

Bit of accessory work to keep things moving. Getting a little heavier which will no doubt help my strength but will not help making weigh in


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice going mate, really strong


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Day*

Bench Press

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

170kg x 1

shirt on:

220kg x 1 (3 board)

250kg x 1

270kg x 1

280kg x 1

290kg x 1 (all to 2 board)

Raw 4 Board

170kg x 2

190kg x 2

200kg x 2

Reverse Bands

170kg x 2

200kg x 2

220kg x 2

230kg x 2

Well another bench session down and things kind of coming together. Feeling more solid and stable in the bench now, just got to keep working down to my chest over the next couple of weeks and get used to the heavy weights


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

loving your run up to comp Martin glad it coming together for you


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work Martin... not long now matey...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chinup said:


> loving your run up to comp Martin glad it coming together for you


Cheers matey, I'm not quite where I was hoping I would be but still couple more weeks to get it right.

Then again some of my best competitions have been off the back of really bad training, it seems to fall together on the day!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Push*

DB Bench Press + lateral mini bands

10kg x 12

20kg x 12

36kg x 3 x 10

Standing OH DB Press

28kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Rolling DB Extensions

14kg x 4 x 12

Feet Elevated Press Ups

Mini Band x 3 x 10

Nice short pump up session  The lateral band tension on the DB press made it interesting and a bit of variety. Triceps felt like they did some work too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Pull*

Reverse Fly Machine

6p x 15

8p x 3 x 12

CSR

40kg x 12

50kg x 3 x 12

Pulldowns

3 x 10

Facepull

3 x 12

Bicep Curl Machine

3 x 10

Little bit of back and bicep work today. The forearms aren't liking it much so kept it light and to a minimum


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench*

70kg x 2 x 10

90kg x 8

120kg x 3

150kg x 1

170kg x 1

Old Shirt on:

220kg x 2 (3 board)

250kg x 1 (2 board)

270kg x 1 (2 board)

282.5kg x 0 (1 board - just missed lockout)

282.5kg x 0 (1 board - completely lost it at bottom!)

Left it there. Wanted to give my old shirt a whirl but probably wasn't a good idea lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

This week's training has been minimal! Kept things as light as needed to limit my forearm stress ready for next weekend.

Feeling good but sitting a little heavier than I would have liked - typical you watch yoru weight for 12 weeks and then a week out pile a load of weight on without realising!

Time to rest up and get ready


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*WPC UK Open International*

Weighed in at 105.8kg - so 110kg class for me! Although I had entered all three lifts I decided to stick to bench only 

Warm ups

Wasn't feeling too bad in the warm up room but didnt want to do too much either. Went something along the lines of:

70kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 2 (3 board)

250kg x 1 (2 board)

Left it there until the platform.

*1st Lift* - 280kg - Good lift! All seemed fine and although it wasnt an easy press it was fairly clean and well executed. Pleased with this and the goals for the day of getting alift in had been accomplished!

*2nd Lift* - passed.

*3rd Lift* - 287.5kg - No lift. Started well, good technique but failed on the way up. After seeing the video of it I am actually pretty pleased with it, it was only an inch or so off completion and would have been a 5kg pb. It proved I'm not far off the magic 300kg 

*Overall* - 1st Place Mens 110kg Bench Only Class

Happy days! I've had a few issues coming into this comp and despite all the hard work I had put it every week I was beginning to doubt if I could manage this level at the minute. So very pleased with the result. Also had a great weekend even if many things did go wrong!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

was good seeing you on the day big man...


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome Martin especially with nigles well done :beer:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

My 280kg bench press and the 287.5kg that was close!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Back to training post comp. Plan is to get back into training 3-4 days a week and work on lower body strength, rehab, fitness whilst putting some more kg's onto my bench for the next comp I do. No worrying about food intake or bodyweight - if my fitness is increasing I'm happy at whatever weight as long as I don't get too fat. Certainly not trying to keep my weight constant like I have been doing since May.

So it begins:

*Heavy(er) Upper*

A little warm up and mobility work

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

160kg x 3

180kg x 3 x 3

Tricep Pushdowns

7p x 10

10p x 3 x 8

CSR

30kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 8

Bicep Curls

4 x 10

Worked fairly quick today especially through the accessory stuff. Feels good to be back in training but I'm sure that'll fade soon enough


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Subbing for sure.. I'm training for first WSA comp in Dec. I have been keeping my feet flat on benching though.. or on plates. Interesting to watch a pro at work! :thumbup1: Well done! and hope you continue to enjoy the relaxed diet and general training.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> Subbing for sure.. I'm training for first WSA comp in Dec. I have been keeping my feet flat on benching though.. or on plates. Interesting to watch a pro at work! :thumbup1: Well done! and hope you continue to enjoy the relaxed diet and general training.


Cheers! Yeah I have been battling against weight gain (muscle gain) for months trying to stay in the same weight class so it'll be nice to see what happens if I eat what I need.

WSA? Women's Strongman Association? Great stuff, always fun competing and makes training worthwhile and gives you something to focus on.

The whole foot placement thing can ve very individual - having my feet right under shortens my range but at the cost of stability. You have to find what works best for you really.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Cheers! Yeah I have been battling against weight gain (muscle gain) for months trying to stay in the same weight class so it'll be nice to see what happens if I eat what I need.
> 
> WSA? Women's Strongman Association? Great stuff, always fun competing and makes training worthwhile and gives you something to focus on.
> 
> The whole foot placement thing can ve very individual - having my feet right under shortens my range but at the cost of stability. You have to find what works best for you really.


WSA is Welsh Strength Association... they run alongside the Welsh Powerlifting Association.  I'm not welsh but it's my nearest comp as live in Wales. :thumbup1: It's only a single lift, so nothing special but a starter for next year hopefully. I'm in uni full time so go back in oct and need to up my numbers drastically really. I'm trying to get down in weight too as my next class down is 75kg, fingers x'd I make it.. weigh in is same day (an hour before).. :mellow: so no chance of starvation then carbing up. :lol: Wasn't aiming for anything till I came here!

Thanks about foot placement, think I'll stick to flat.. trying to use my feet to help drive the blooming bar up.. not my best lifts. :blush:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Body*

Mobility + warm up + foam roll then:

Squat

40kg x 5 x 10

Med Ball Step Up

9kg x 3 x 8 each leg

Planks

5 x 20 secs

Glute Clam Holds

x 3 each side

Internal Oblique Sit ups

3 x 10 each side

Interval Rows

5 x 100 m : 1min Rest

Good little workout trying to get back into the lower body stuff. Took it easy on the rows at the end, the temptation is to blast it but I know with my current level of fitness one all out 100m sprint will make me feel sick for the day...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Hypertrophy Upper [/b}*

*
*

*
Mobility + Row Warm Up*

*
*

*
TRX Face Pulls*

*
2 x 15*

*
*

*
DB Press*

*
20kg x 10*

*
40kg x 2 x 15*

*
*

*
Pulldowns*

*
3 x 10*

*
*

*
Double KB OH Press*

*
16kg x 2 x 15*

*
*

*
Cable Bicep Curl / Rope Pushdowns Supersets*

*
4 x 10 of each *

*
*

*
Wow, nothing was heavy but trained alone and short rest and it burns like crazy. My lactic acid tolerance is rather poor!*


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Heavy(er)*

A little mobility then:

Deadlift

60kg x 2 5-8

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 3 x 3

180kg x 1

KB Lunges

16kg x 3 x 8 each leg

GHR's

BW x 2 x 8

Decline Crunches

BW x 3 x 8

Yippee! Back deadlifting baby! Didn't feel too bad although the true test is how my back and knee feel tomorrow. If all goes well I'll keep adding weight every week and see where it takes me


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good to see the knee getting better,worth the wait...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mal said:


> good to see the knee getting better,worth the wait...


Cheers mal,, hopefully it will stand up to more weight each week as I go along


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Glad you're back to the deads, hope your knee holds out well.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Cheers mal,, hopefully it will stand up to more weight each week as I go along


same here ,ive gone back too training then every 2 weeks,hard! this seems too be the sweet spot atm for

not aggravating it.Hamstring exercises seem to cause the most problems atm,so just doing leg press

high on the plate for now.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> WSA is Welsh Strength Association... they run alongside the Welsh Powerlifting Association.  I'm not welsh but it's my nearest comp as live in Wales. :thumbup1: It's only a single lift, so nothing special but a starter for next year hopefully. I'm in uni full time so go back in oct and need to up my numbers drastically really. I'm trying to get down in weight too as my next class down is 75kg, fingers x'd I make it.. weigh in is same day (an hour before).. :mellow: so no chance of starvation then carbing up. :lol: Wasn't aiming for anything till I came here!
> 
> Thanks about foot placement, think I'll stick to flat.. trying to use my feet to help drive the blooming bar up.. not my best lifts. :blush:


Sounds good! Competing is great, lifting PB's in comp is very rewarding. I wouldn't worry about weight classes - just lift at what you weigh you'll enjoy it much more. That's the trap I've been in the last few years and it takes all the fun out of everything!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 10

60kg x 2 x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 2

160kg x 1

190kg x 2

200kg x 2

Military Press

Bar x 5

40kg x 8

60kg x 4 x 5

Tricep Pushdowns

8p x 8

9p x 2 x 8

Face Pulls

11p x 3 x 15

Didn't expect to make it to the gym today! Just back from Great North Run, absolutely amazing atmosphere there and extremely proud of my missus for completing it and raising so much money. We were so pleased we had a few last night 

Trained ok though, pretty pleased with today in general. Need to get back into some sort of routine with my life though as everything has been all over the place for the last month or two. Time to start eating properly and put some beef on


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower Rehab *

Mobility + light warm up then:

Squat

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

80kg x 3 x 5

ViPR Walking Lunges

16kg x 3 x 14

Chin Up + Plank Combo

BW x 5 + 20 secs x 5

Row

100m Intervals + 40sec rest x 5

Squats! Felt ok, still not too confident squatting heavy but aim to increase weekly. The fitness work felt difficult again but feel better for doing it


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good session  I hate walking lunges with a passion.. well done doing 'em! :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

JaneN40 said:


> Good session  I hate walking lunges with a passion.. well done doing 'em! :thumbup1:


Yeah they nearly killed me. My fitness is absolute pants!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Hypertrophy*

Mobility + warm up then

DB Bench

20kg x 15

30kg x 6

40kg x 26

40kg x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

14kg x 15

18kg x 3 x 10

Pulldowns

50kg x 3 x 15

Cable Bicep Curl + Pushdown Supersets

3 x 10 each

DB Lateral Raises

8kg x 3 x 15

It would also seem my strength endurance is poor! Got a good pump today, goal accomplished


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Little warm up then:

Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 5-10

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 3 x 3

200kg x 1

GHR's

BW x 3 x 8

Decline Sit Ups

BW x 10

+10kg x 3 x 8

Standing Obliques

20kg x 3 x 15 each side

Felt ok again today, BIG 200kg Deadlift! Not sure triples are a good idea though for the future - they seem to put me at more injury risk from past experience with deads, plus my hands are hurting like hell after the first rep. So a rethink may be needed.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

martin brown said:


> *Deadlift Day*
> 
> Little warm up then:
> 
> ...


Looks like a great workout!  I suffer on my hands on reps too.. got a lovely rip last week on rack pulls.

Hope they settle soon for you. Well done on the 200lbs!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

what you got girls hands mate 

actually as the weight goes up I also get hurty hands...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> what you got girls hands mate
> 
> actually as the weight goes up I also get hurty hands...


My hands are not normally a problem - almost two years off deadlifts is the problem! Plus I have an Okie Deadlift bar so the knurl is extremely sharp. Good for heavy singles, bad for reps!

- - - Updated - - -

*Heavy Bench*

A little mobility then:

Bench Press

70kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

180kg x 3

210kg x 1

Shirt on, all to 3-board:

240kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1

300kg x 1

Close® Grip VS Double medium bands to 4-board

140kg x 2

170kg x 2

180kg x 2

Raw 3-board + approx 70kg chains

120kg x 2

135kg x 2

137.5kg x 5

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

Reverse Pec Flye

3 x 10

Good session today. The 300kg to boards felt great, the accessory board work was agood laugh and got a bit competitive. All good fun


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have the TPB mate the knurling is not friendly to high rep deads either... lovely for singles as you say but high rep stuff not so much... anyway too many reps and thats cardio right


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Light/Recovery*

Mobility + stretches + mega light bench warm up then:

DB Press

24kg x 10

40kg x 25 (failed 26th this week!)

Rolling DB Extensions

12kg x 15

12kg + mini band x 4 x 10

Close Grip Neutral Pulldowns

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

Tricep Pushdowns + Bicep Curls on Cable

3 x 10-15 each continuous

Just a quick pump and burn session. Feeling beat up following Monday then ten pin bowling Tuesday! Destroyed my right arm completely lol.

Deadlifts again tomorrow!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Woke up feeling rough and ridiculously sore from yesterday's training! Knew it wasn't going to be easy...

Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

GHR's

BW x 3 x 8

Oblique's

24kg x 3 x 15 each side

Left it there! Deadlifts were hard - the hardest 220kg I've done! This was mostly due to my upper back, pecs, delts and biceps being stiff.

Next time...


----------



## PLjsmith (Oct 3, 2012)

are you coming back off an injury martin!? i dont mean that offensively either haha, saw you posted in my log with a mid to high 3's deadlift so just wondering? or have i got completely the wrong journal?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

PLjsmith said:


> are you coming back off an injury martin!? i dont mean that offensively either haha, saw you posted in my log with a mid to high 3's deadlift so just wondering? or have i got completely the wrong journal?


Yeah I messed my knee up in 2011, had surgery last Sept and still trying to get things working again. My numbers were pre injury!

- - - Updated - - -

*Bench Day*

Mobility warm up then:

Bench Press

70kg x 2 x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

150kg x 1

180kg x 1

190kg x 1

200kg x 1

4 Board Press (closer grip)

180kg x 2

185kg x 2

190kg x 2

195kg x 2

Dips

BW x 5 x 6

Machine Flyes

2 x 10-15

Pushdowns

2 x 10-15

Shoulder Press

2 x 10-12

Well didn't feel strong today. Think the flu has taken it's toll. Kept out of the shirt and added some slow negative BB'ing type to finish with. Need some size!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Push Upper Bodybuilding! *

All reps were 3+ second eccentric and explosive concentrics...

Close Grip Bench

A load of warm ups +

100kg x 3 x 5

DB Press

32kg x 3 x 10-15

Pec Deck

3 x 8-15

Tricep Pushdowns

2 x 10-15

+ Some stretches.

Got a good pump on! Hopefully see my BW rise over the next couple of weeks and see how it effects my strength. About 8/9 weeks till I compete again


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Mobility work then:

60kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

240kg x 1

Good Mornings

60kg x 3 x 7

Step ups (high box)

40kg x 3 x 8 each leg

GHR's

BW x 3 x 8

Bicep Curls

3 x 15

Reverse Flyes Machine

2 x 15

BOOM. 240kg Deadlift felt ok, not heavy consdiering. Was tempted to put a little more on but decided to save it for next week.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

are you doing all lifts in your next comp? also what comp is it?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

bongon95 said:


> are you doing all lifts in your next comp? also what comp is it?


Just bench and deadlift - it's a charity push and pull on Dec 9th in Birmingham


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

Some mobility work then:

Bar x 10

70kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 3

160kg x 1

190kg x 1

205kg x 1

Shirt on, 3 board:

230kg x 1

2 board:

260kg x 1

290kg x 1

300kg x 1

4 board raw

180kg x 2

190kg x 2

200kg x 2

5 board

215kg x 2

Incline DB's

2 x 8

Lateral Raises

2 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns

2 x 8

Good night tonight. The 290 and 300 2 board presses were as heavy as I expected but they went up just about. A 2-board is probably at least 85% of a bench ROM for me so I'm happy with that


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Back Work*

Some rotator cuff and lower trap work then:

Pulldowns

3 x 10

Rows

3x 10

Face Pulls

3 x 15

Bicep Curls

3 x 8

That's it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

A little warm up then:

Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x 5-8

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

260kg x 1

260kg x 1

GHR's

BW x 3 x 8

Seated Rows

3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 12

Bicep Curls

5 x 5-10

Yippee! The 260kg dead was fairly good. There's more there so happy days. My knee isn't 100% loving it - the eccentric causes the most problems and still feels very unstable.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Pull*

Hamstring Curls

3 x 10

GHR's

3 x 8

CSR

3 x 10

Pulldown/Row Hybrid

3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 15

Bit of volume for the hams, glutes, upperback and lats today. No deadlifts this week, taking a week off the big heavy movements as my immune system is struggling with flu/colds.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Push*

Quick 15 minute workout...

Bench

3 x 8 very light

Chest Press Machine

2 x 15

Cable Crossovers

1 x 15 (felt stupid doing these)

Tricep Pushdowns

4 x 15

Done!

Back to more normal next week although a very busy week at work will interfere with the later part of the week's training.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

A fair bit of warming up then:

Bench Press

70kg x 2 x 8

110kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on all to a 3-board:

240kg x 2

270kg x 2

280kg x 2

290kg x 2

Close Grip Bench + Chains (approx 60-70kg_

70kg x 3

90kg x 3

110kg x 3

125kg x 3

135kg x 2

Tricep Pushdowns

5 x 8-10

Good session tonight after an easy week. Happy with the doubles on the boards and the cahin work was fun.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Warm up followed by:

Deadlifts

60kg x 2 x5-8

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

250kg x 1

GHR's

BW x 8

+5kg x 2 x 8

Reverse Fly Machine

3 x 12

Curls

3 x 10

Not ideal deadlifting heavy only 14 hours after heavy bench... but survived it. Major crazy week at work so that's it for this week's training I think


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Day*

A light warm up then:

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

200kg x 2

210kg x 2

Rolling Barbell Extension

Bar x 10

40kg x 5 x 8

Hammer Press

3 x 8

Facepulls

3 x 15

+ some shoulder rotation work

Felt ok today despite training in the freezing cold and on my own! Three more proper weeks of training after this so time to pull socks up for the push/pull comp.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Push Hypertrophy/Recovery*

Some general rehab and shoulder warm up then:

DB Bench Press

12kg x 15

30kg x 12

40kg x 27

40kg x 22

Pec Flye Machine

2 x 15

DB Lateral Raises

3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

5 x 10-15

Good little pump on today. Forearms are tender but should hold out ok for tomorrow's deadlifts


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Martin which push/pull comp you doing?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Martin which push/pull comp you doing?


I'm doing Lee Marshall's on 9th Dec in Brum.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Some warm up shizzle then:

Deadlift

60kg x 3 x 4-6

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

250kg x 1

272.5kg x 1 (see video)






GHR's

BW x 10

+10kg x 3 x 8

45 Degree Back Extensions

BW x 3 x 10

Hammer Row

3 x 8

Bicep Curls

3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 15

Boom! 600lbs raw deadlift felt good. Video looks pretty fast so I'm pleased with it  This train is in full speed for the push pull!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

stop in on your journal every now and then, even tho i dont comment, your putting up some serious numbers, reps pal, solid deadlift


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

zack amin said:


> stop in on your journal every now and then, even tho i dont comment, your putting up some serious numbers, reps pal, solid deadlift


Cheers mate 

Felt good today - not a feeling I have had with my legs for a while.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Felt good today - not a feeling I have had with my legs for a while.


i bet you do lol, how much do you weigh? and have you always been a competitive lifter? im assuming so lol, excuse the naive questions easier then searching through


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

zack amin said:


> i bet you do lol, how much do you weigh? and have you always been a competitive lifter? im assuming so lol, excuse the naive questions easier then searching through


I'm about 110kg now. Yeah I have competed for about 5 years now - two british titles and a silver in the worlds


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

martin brown said:


> I'm about 110kg now. Yeah I have competed for about 5 years now - two british titles and a silver in the worlds


congrats mate, you always been strong something you had to build up into? my grip strenght is rediculous lol, so whats your max stats for the big 3?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

zack amin said:


> congrats mate, you always been strong something you had to build up into? my grip strenght is rediculous lol, so whats your max stats for the big 3?


I have always had strong legs yeah but upper body I have to work hard on. My hips and knees are well built but my shoulders, elbos and wrists aren't quite so solid bone wise.

My best in comp on the same day was 1000kg (410/260/330) @ just over 100kg bodyweight. I have benched 282.5 and at my best could have squatted a bit more than 410 but never got the chance.

There are grip competitions you know  something I'm pretty awful at tbh


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

that deadlift looked nice mate... simple beans for you...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

no i meant my grip is rediculous as in rediculously bad lol, haha nice on ill keep subbed


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

martin brown said:


> I have always had strong legs yeah but upper body I have to work hard on. My hips and knees are well built but my shoulders, elbos and wrists aren't quite so solid bone wise.
> 
> My best in comp on the same day was 1000kg (410/260/330) @ just over 100kg bodyweight. I have benched 282.5 and at my best could have squatted a bit more than 410 but never got the chance.
> 
> There are grip competitions you know  something I'm pretty awful at tbh


Looking strong mate... Good deadlift... You got a good squat aswell bro... My squat and deadlifts always beeb good! Bench press always let me down! Max i did in comp was 185kg! How old are you and were u from bro?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Fcuk 410 is an awesome squat! Pure machine that... Do you know deltoy mcqueen by any chance?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Fcuk 410 is an awesome squat! Pure machine that... Do you know deltoy mcqueen by any chance?


Yes I have competed with Del many times


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Day*

Some warm up then:

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 8-10

70kg x 5

100kg x 3

130kg x 3

150kg x 1

180kg x 1

215kg x 1

Shirt on, all to a 3-board:

250kg x 2

280kg x 1

305kg x 1

317.5kg x 0 failed last inch or two of lockout 

Shoulder Press

3 x 10

Triceps

2 x 10

Well I failed the 317.5 at the same place I failed the 287.5 last comp. I'm not sure if it's strength or technique letting me down tbh. Anyway, happy it was close.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Push Hyper*

Some warm and shoulder activation work then:

DB Bench

3 x 15

Rope Tricep Pushdowns

4 x 15

Shoulder Press Machine

3 x 12

Lateral Raises

3 x 10

That's it. Weights were not worth remembering  Just a nice little bit of volume.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift Day*

Deadlift

60kg x 2 x 5

100kg x 3

142.5kg x 3

182.5kg x 1

Deadlift suit on:

222.5kg x 1

260kg x 1

260kg x 1

GHR's

BW x 3 x 8

45 Degree Hyper

BW x 10

+10kg x 3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 12

Bicep Curls

3 x 12

Well thought I'd try the deadlift suit out. Couldn't get into my newer one so put the old faithful one on. Was rubbish - kept me out of position and didn't help me much, most probably becasue its nearly two years since I've used one!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Martin, what shirt do you use and what are you getting from it? looks to be a decent amount?

Moving into equipped myself.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Martin, what shirt do you use and what are you getting from it? looks to be a decent amount?
> 
> Moving into equipped myself.


I use an Overkill shirt at the minute and I get around 70-80kg from it. It is a decent amount but I have spent 6 years training to be good in a shirt and 0 years to be good out of it! Edit: so thjats about 35% extra.

Start basic is my advice. Something like a Titan f6 is a good way to learn


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

martin brown said:


> I use an Overkill shirt at the minute and I get around 70-80kg from it. It is a decent amount but I have spent 6 years training to be good in a shirt and 0 years to be good out of it!
> 
> Start basic is my advice. Something like a Titan f6 is a good way to learn


Cheers for the advice Martin, someone actually mentioned an F6 or Fury to start with, I wouldn't say your raw benching is exactley weak mate!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Cheers for the advice Martin, someone actually mentioned an F6 or Fury to start with, I wouldn't say your raw benching is exactley weak mate!


Yeah that's what I started in. Actually I started in a double-ply f6, and used it for ages and it served me well 

It's not weak, but I'm certain if I trained to bench more without a shirt I could get another 20-30kg on my bench but it's never really been a goal of mine. And my shoulders dont like it!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

Warm up then:

100kg x 3

150kg x 1

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

220kg x 2 (3 board)

260kg x 2 (2 board)

270kg x 2 (2 board)

Raw 3 Board Vs Double Purple Bands

70kg x 3

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

125kg x 3

Rolling BB Extensions

40kg x 5 x 8

Shoulder Press

3 x 12

DOne. My forearms are getting sore again  SO cut the heavy benching short and didn't do the single I had planned. One more heavy session to get through and then rest them before comp.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wheres the worlds being held Martin, is it the Wpc thats just been held in Vegas? Just confused wi thread title? Did u not end up doing it bud?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Wheres the worlds being held Martin, is it the Wpc thats just been held in Vegas? Just confused wi thread title? Did u not end up doing it bud?


The title was when I started training for the 2009 WPC Worlds!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol sry bart that Martin, i only fukin clicked on when i saw how many pages journal had lol

So whats nxt comp then mate?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Lol sry bart that Martin, i only fukin clicked on when i saw how many pages journal had lol
> 
> So whats nxt comp then mate?


No worries mate. Next up is a bench and deadlift comp on 9th Dec!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Deadlift day*

Bit of a warm up then:

Parital Deadlift (off about 4inch blocks)

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

200kg x 1

220kg x 1

260kg x 1

280kg x 1

Pulldowns

3 x 8

GHR's

BW x 8

+5kg x 3 x 8

45 Degree Hypers

BW x 3 x 12

Split Squats

3 x 8 each leg

Whoops - just realised I fogot to do biceps. Deadlifts were hard from that height, my weakness is still my midsection and it was hard to keep it right. Once moving it was pretty quick though.

No more heavy pulls now, lighter next week and then see what happens at the comp the week after.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Monday - Bench Day! *

Warm up then:

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

150kg x 3

180kg x 1

220kg x 1

Shirt on:

250kg x 1 (3 board)

270kg x 1 (2 board)

Close Grip

150kg x 3 x 3

DB Press

3 x 10-20

Single Arm Pushdowns

3 x 10-12 each arm

Well not really feeling the bench tonight so didn't push it. Just did what I will probably take as my warm ups on comp day. Feel like I need the rest now which is normally a positive sign for me that training has gone well. Another lighter push workout Thursday and that'll be it Bench side of things.

*Tuesday 27th Nov*

Upper Back and Lats:

Some warm up stuff then...

TRX Rows

3 x 15

Neutral Grip Pulldowns

3 x 10

Seated Row

4 x 10

Preacher Curls

3 x 10

Hammer Curls

3 x 10

Nice bit of 'guns' today!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sunday 9th December*

Weighed 111.7kg 

*
Bench Press*

Warming up everything felt easy. Worked upto 260kg to a 3inch board.

1st Lift- 285kg - fail. Lost it at my chest and threw it towards my stomach.

2nd Lift - 285kg - fail. Was alot better, struggled to get it right on the way down and lost position on the way up but only failed because I couldn't lock my left arm out. Close.

3rd Lift - 285kg - dumped on my stomach.

*Deadlift*

Warmed up to 220kg in warm up room. Was going to open on 275kg but lowered to 260kg so I had a chance of at least one lift being achieved!

1st Lift- 260kg - Good lift! Easy.

2nd lift - 300kg - Good lift! Much better than I thought it would be. A little hard off the floor but moved pretty fast and possibly the only 300+ raw deadlift I've ever done.

3rd Lift - 317.5kg - fail. After the 300 I thought it would go. Got stuck below the knees, my hams and quads are still weak from the injury/surgery and it shows.

Overall a great day out with a few of us competing. Not the best day benching for me as I know it wasnt too heavy - just a failure of technique each time. But the deadlift more than made up for it after only 2 months of leg training in two years


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work on the pull Martin... I will def have to improve my game now


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Getting away from Santa...*

Short workout today first thing this month. Consisted of:

Rows

Facepulls

Hip Mobility

Hamstring Stretches

DB Bench Press

Pulldowns

Pushdowns

Curls

That's it.

Putting January's plan together now. Need to get fit, lose weight and be like everybody else...


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals m8. Very interesting seeing how you train.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*It Begins...*

So the plan is to lose some fat in January and get my bodyweight back down. Started at 17 stone 11 on Monday AM feeling very out of shape, unfit and weak. So building some cardio fitness is essential for training in general, in addition to trying to fix my problems in my hips and shoulders that my performance matrix highlighted. Oh, and compete in April.... No small task!

*AM*

5 x 100m Row Intervals (1min) rest

20 mins X-Trainer

*PM*

3 x 10 Pulldowns

3 x 10 Seated Row

3 x 12 TRX Facepulls

3 x 12 DB Curls

+ Some Shoulder Retraction Work

+ Hip Mobility Work

Feeling tired. No carbs for two days and it's nasty training. Plan to drop all carbs for a few days to push into ketosis then re-introduce carbs back around training times again. First and foremost lose some bodyweight over the next two/three weeks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

looking good mate, the comp lifts looked good to, getting back majorly into the swing of things, good luck in the new year


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

zack amin said:


> looking good mate, the comp lifts looked good to, getting back majorly into the swing of things, good luck in the new year


Cheers, yeah they comp went well. If I can keep my deadlift at 300kg and bench around 280kg and lose 5kg I'll be happy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*AM*

Just 30mins X-Trainer HR 150 ish


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Push*

Some mobility followed by:

Bench Press

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

140kg x 5

Single Arm DB Press

25kg x 15

32.5kg x 2 x 15

Incline OH Tricep Extensions

30kg x 12

40kg x 2 x 10

Pec Deck

2 x 10

Finished! Still feeling drained and tired  Ketosis sucks!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower - PM*

Warm up, mobility work then:

Deadlift (no belt, chalk or knurling on bar)

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2

220kg x 2 x 2

Single Arm Barbell Snatch

40kg x approx 10 each arm

10 mins ViPR work for hip flexors + hamstrings

Done.

Carbs back in diet and feeling a little better now


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hey mate, you aiming for 100kg class again? I will probably be there in april but only helping out not lifting...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> hey mate, you aiming for 100kg class again? I will probably be there in april but only helping out not lifting...


Maybe. I get married in May and need to not be so fat. If I get light enough I will do 100's, if not just 110's.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Maybe. I get married in May and need to not be so fat. If I get light enough I will do 100's, if not just 110's.


oooooh my commiss... um I mean congratulations (just remember I said congrats when you see my wife  ) cool beans...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Tues*

*
*

*
AM *

10mins X-Trainer

10 mins Kettlebell Single Arm Swings

10 mins X-Trainer

*Weds*

Willpower & Grace Barefoot Class

+ some stretching and mobility work for hipflexors and hamstrings

Weighed in at 17 stone 4 Tuesday morning. That's 7lbs down in a week and now eating some carbs again - it went up from Sat am. Feeling better but need to sort my training week out and get back to the proper stuff aswell as the fitness side of things.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Repetition Upper*

Little warm up + mobility work then:

JM Press

Bar x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 10

Pulldown

3 x 12

DB Press

38kg x 15, x 10, x 8 short rests

TRX Rows

3 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 12

DB Bicep Curls

3 x 10

Nice and quick


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

This the cube Martin? A lot seemed to have changed to it lately, does read well and make sense.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Lower - mobility and movement*

Warm up then:

Single Arm Kettlebell Swings

24kg x 3 x 10

45 Degree Back Raises

+10kg x 5 x 10

Walking Lunges - forward & backwards

+20kg vest x 3 x 15m

+ a bit of stretches for hamstrings, adductors and hip flexors.

Legs were still sore from Weds training so didn't go heavy or anything serious tonight. Good session though, my lower back and legs know I've done something!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> This the cube Martin? A lot seemed to have changed to it lately, does read well and make sense.


No mate, lol. I havent read the cube training but I'm sure it's nothing new. I do all my own programming - I understand my body well enough now


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

martin brown said:


> No mate, lol. I havent read the cube training but I'm sure it's nothing new. I do all my own programming - I understand my body well enough now


agree mate, Ive read it, its got some good points, newest thing is really is incorporating a rep day, works for him I guess, Brandon Lilley, but like you say, if it aint broke...........


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Conditioning/Mobility Circuit*

Warm up followed by:

5 Rounds of:

10 x Single Arm KB Snatches each arm

10 x Cossack Squats each leg

10 x ViPR Lunges with Frontal Rotations

30sec Hip Flexor Stretch

+ 10mins hamstring and adductor stretching

Nice circuit. Pretty hard work even with good rest inbetween each circuit.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper AM*

Some shoulder mobility work then:

Bench Press

20kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 2 x 3

Rolling DB Extensions

20,22,24,26kg x 10

Seated Row (paused)

3 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 10

Pulldowns

2 x 10

Not too bad considering the weight loss and diet over last two weeks. Hopefully back to a more normal training routine from today too.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE Lower*

DOH Deadlift

60kg x 5

80kg x 3

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

140kg x 2

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

140kg x 3

Walking Lunges (forward and back)

+20kg x 3 x 12m

Wall Squats

3 x 10

Ninja Squats

BW x 10 x 3

+16kg x 3 x 3

+ a bucket load of stretching and mobility...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Bench Press

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 3

80kg x 8 x 3

JM Press

40kg x 5 x 8-10

Pull Ups

BW x 10 in singles

Facepulls

3 x 15

Pushdowns

3 x 15

DB Curls

3 x 15

First speed session in a long time. Kept it light to ensure it was moving pretty quick although it didn't feel that easy. Got more info from my phsyio today so more things to work on now


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Heavy Upper*

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

190kg x 2

190kg x 3

JM Press

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 3 x 10

Stability Ball Push Up (hands elevated)

4 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 8

Done. Feeling weak currently but my bodyweight is almost where I want it to be.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

whats the weight then tubby


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> whats the weight then tubby


Im down another 2 lbs this week and now where I want to be. More carbs this week and off the cardio (due to injury  ) but hopefully I wont balloon too much!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thurs AM - Speed/Rehab Bench*

Mobility warm up then

Speed Bench

60kg x 15 x 3 (15 sec rest)

Bench Press with weight suspended on bands

40kg total x 3 x 10

Rolling DB Extensions

2 x 15

Lateral Raise

3 x 12

Pushdowns

3 x 15

*Fri AM - Pull Work*

Pull Ups (mini band assisted)

3 x 8

Narrow Pull Down (sup grip)

3 x 10

Facepull

3 x 15

DB Curls

2 x 20

Pullaparts

3 x 20

Well this was not the plan but sadly I have torn my right QL on Weds 

No lower body work and a lot of anti-inflams for me! It's pretty damn painful. More upper body work and shoulder rehab instead


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Last week was a complete write off. Ended up in A&E because of my lower back going into complete spasm. So a week on valium and rest. Looks like I have minor damage in my obliques and my QL on right hand side. It's painful every so often but at least I'm moving again.

Anyway, now things have stopped going crazy on me I returned to training last night albeit rather carefully.

*Bench Press*

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

170kg x 5

180kg x 4 (failed 5th)

Close Grip

100kg x 8

Left it there. Things started feeling not-so-good so called it a day. I have around 8 weeks of training before next comp - nothing and no-one will stop me


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol easy he says at 180 bench


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Speed + Stability*

Bench Press

Speed work:

60kg x 10 x 3 (15-20 secs rest)

Stability Work:

Numerous sets of suspended weight from both barbell and broomstick ranging from 10-40kg x 10

TRX Rows

3 x 12

25 Pullaparts with mini band

That's all. Got my new bench shirt and plan on getting into it on Monday to start the real work for April's comp.

Also saw the phsyio this morning. My back is feeling a little better so started some oblique work. After the physio did some benching with me and noticed my lack of oblique function is casuing my bench to suffer. So may kill two birds with one stone if I can work on fixing it


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Mon - Bench Day*

Little warm up then:

Bench Press

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

165kg x 3

175kg x 3

185kg x 3

New shirt on, to 3-board:

200kg x 3

220kg x 3

240kg x 3

2- Board Raw + 60kg chains

105kg x 5

That was it, doesn't look much on paper but felt it. New shirt feeling good just trying to break it in over next two/three weeks.

*Tues - Light back work*

Shoulder mobility drills

Press up

BW x 66

Pulldown

4 x 10

Row

3 x 10

Band Pull Aparts

2 x 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Speed/Stability Bench*

Speed Bench

70kg x 10 x 3

Suspended Weight Bench (using quaded mini's)

50kg x 10

70kg x 3 x 10

DB Press

40kg x 3 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns

4 x 10-20

Done. My speed is awful though even at such light weights. Time to pull the finger out!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice consistent work martin, You do go heavy alot on the bench mate. Your shoulders coping okay?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice consistent work martin, You do go heavy alot on the bench mate. Your shoulders coping okay?


Thank, TBH I haven't been that heavy with it recently - last time I had 90%+ on the bar was early December 

But having train using Westside methods for 5+ years I am used to being in that intensity zone each and every week. I do alot of rehab and recovery work that I don't log here often so that helps. One shoulder has the occasional niggle due to a misfiring subscap muscle but other than that they have been ok over the last couple of years


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Work*

Little warm up then:

Bench Press

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 1

Shirt on:

210kg x 2 (3 board)

230kg x 2 (2 1/2 board)

250kg x 3 x 2 (2 board)

250kg x 1 (1 1/2 board)

Raw Close Grip 2 Board Press

140kg x 5

145kg x 5

150kg x 5

Machine Shoulder Press

4 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 15

Good work tonight. Getting more used to the new shirt and felt better than last week. Weights are still relatively light but hoping to increase the bar weight and I break the shirt in properly.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper Pull *

Warm up + mobility work followed by

Bodyweight Pull Ups

x1

x2

5 x 3

Sup Grip Narrow Pulldowns

4 x 10

Barbell Curls

3 x 8

+ some Pushup Planks, shoulder and pec stretching and gentle cooldown

Forearms are sore!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice session fella looking good and strong as always.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Assistance*

Warm up then:

Speed Bench

80kg x 8 x 3

Suspended Weight Bench (using quaded mini's)

70kg x 10

80kg x 3 x 10

DB Press

40kg x 2 x 15+

TRX Rows

2 x 20

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 10-20


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so you looking all good for the 13th Mate? looking forward to seeing you there...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> so you looking all good for the 13th Mate? looking forward to seeing you there...


Not sure yet, early days to say  Should be a good weekend regardless of my lifting lol


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

Warm up work then:

Bench Press

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

180kg x 3

Shirt on:

230kg x 2 (3 board)

250kg x 2 (2 board)

257.5kg x 1 (1.5 board)

262.5kg x 1 (1 board)

Raw Bench Vs Chains

105kg x 3

110kg x 3

115kg x 3

Left it there. The lower board work takes it's toll on my shoulder so didn't overdo the volume. Need to break the shirt in fully next week then start working on bigger weights....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Arr u training up at Leeds on mondays now for bench Martin? I train with Macca when he trains down this way at end of week and when he can't make Ralls.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Arr u training up at Leeds on mondays now for bench Martin? I train with Macca when he trains down this way at end of week and when he can't make Ralls.


Yeah I'm back over in Leeds every Monday now until the comp mate. Ahh good stuff, he's a good un is Macca


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome stuff Martin


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*DE Upper*

Some warm up stuff then:

Speed Bench

70kg + DBle mini's x 9 x 3

Stability Bench

70kg x 4 x 10

TRX Facepulls

BW x 3 x 15

Pushdowns

3 x 15

Well didn't spend long training today - got it done quickly. Speed work was first time I've used bands in ages and it wasn't that fast but certainly pumped me up quick. Getting my head into training again now


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Yeah I'm back over in Leeds every Monday now until the comp mate. Ahh good stuff, he's a good un is Macca


ah good stuff Martin, im sure things will be going in the right direction training with the team then, aye, Paul's a top lad, I owe him a lot, learnt tons off him already, off to watch him tomorrow in a gbpf comp.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

Shirt on:

210kg x 3

230kg x 3

240kg x 2

250kg x 1 (none touched)

Tricep Pushdowns

4 x 10

My shoulders are getting beat. The 250 bench was a few inches away from touching but things are coming together slowly. May need a little rethink about my strategy for the next 4 weeks or so coming into this comp if I plan to bench 285+


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Night*

Well after a very early start and long day at work I nearly bailed on the three hour drive to training and back, but I din't (cos that's not how I roll)...

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

Shirt on, all to 3-board:

180kg x 3

220kg x 2

250kg x 2

265kg x 2

280kg x 2

Close Grip Bench

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

150kg x 10

160kg x 10

Done. Please with the shirted work tonight, starting to feel like it's coming together. Amazing how much more positive you can feel after one good training session 

*Tuesday - Back work*

Pull Ups as warm up

Pulldowns

3 x 10

TRX Rows

3 x 10-15

DB Curls

3 x 10

Mini Band Pullaparts

3 x 20


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Monday - Bench Night*

A little warm up then:

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

Shirt on:

220kg x 3 (3 board)

250kg x 2 x 3 (3 board)

250kg x 2 (2 board)

Close Grip

145kg x 6

160kg x 6

170kg x 6

Left it there. Came down with a sinus/throat infection last week so resulted in not training and eating badly. Still not over it yet.

Also pulled what physio thinks is my seratus posterior on Sunday night in my sleep. Oh the joys of being injured. Didn't let it effect my becnh too much tough and is easing off with some recovery work now.

*Tuesday - recovery workout (am)*

Warm up, mobility work then -

1 x 20 of:

Pulldowns

Rows

DB Press

Tricep Extensions

Press Ups

Bicep Curls


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Upper*

Warm up then:

Speed Bench

80kg + Dble Mini's x 9 x 2

DB Press

40kg x 27

40kg x 20

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 15

TRX Rows

3 x 15

Pulldowns

3 x 10-15

Bicep Curls

2 x 20

Feeling better today and trained well. Bodyweight is about where I want it, keeping it here may be another story though. Time to recover over the weekend and hopefully hit some big numbers on Monday


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Bench Nigh*

Two hours in traffic on way to train didn't help start the evening...

Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

Shirt on:

180kg x 3 (3 board)

230kg x 2 (3 board)

255kg x 2 (2 board)

270kg x 2 (2 board)

285kg x 0 (2 board - didn't come down right and tweaked something in my shoulder)

Tricep Pushdowns on Lat Pull

5 x 10

Well not quite the big numbers I hoped for. The second rep on 270 was good and fast but I'm still not getting the groove right on the way down yet. Shoulder seems ok now but twinged a tendon on the 285 so called it a night.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Thurs 28th March*

*
*

*
Upper Speed/Recovery*

Speed Bench

80kg + DBle mini's x 8 x 2

DB Press

40kg x 27

40kg x 20

Tricep Pushdowns

3 x 10

Lat Pulldowns

3 x 10

Facepulls

3 x 10

*
Monday 1st April*

*
*

*
FInal Heavy Bench*

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 5

Shirt on:

150kg x 3 (4 board)

180kg x 3 (4 board)

230kg x 2 (3 board)

260kg x 1 (2 board)

280kg x 1 (1.5 board)

Narrow Pullups

3 x 5

Pushdowns

4 x 8-10

Seated Row

3 x 10

Bench coming together just in time. Feeling stronger and looking forward to the comp now. It's going to be close either way


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*BPC Southern Qualifier*

Weighed in @ 99.3kg. Lightest I have been in a couple of years. Also in best shape I have been for a while.

*Squat*

1st Attempt - 60kg - Good lift! My first squat on a platform for two years. After all the problems I have been having since New Year I decided I would leave the squat alone today.

*Bench Press*

1st Attempt - 281kg BR - No lift. Two to one reds for lifting my ass of the bench. Pressed it though, slowly but fine.

2nd Attempt - 281kg BR - No lift. Concentrating on keeping bmy butt down meant I sacrificed leg drive alot. COuldn't quite lock my right elbow out at the top. A matter of an inch.

3rd Attempt - 281kg BR - Good lift! Feeling drained it was a tough press but kept everything together and finally got what I had been aiming for 






4th Attempt - 285kg BR - No lift. Nothing left in the tank and got stuck on the way up. Next time...

*Deadlift*

1st Attempt - 60kg - Good lift. Played it safe.

2nd Attempt - 250kg - Good lift! Felt heavy in my hands but everyone said it looked easy.

3rd Attempt - 300kg - No lift! Got it up but had a dip at the knees. No lower body training for over 15 weeks, an oblique tear and a QL tear, and only 6 weeks of training in two and a bit years. Still managed to get 300kg up 

Overall very pleased with the record in bench press and it has made me hungry to compete in all three lifts again. Hope to get ready for the WPC International Comp at the end of August and put up a half decent total with some training.

For now though, wedding and rehab!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

*Weds 17th April*

Mobility work (by the bucket load)

Stretching

Squat

60kg x 6 x 6

Glute work

More mobility work

*Friday 19th April*

Jump Day - Various heights from seated upto about 45 inches. Approx 100 in total.

*Monday 22nd April*

Upper Body

Some trigger point work then:-

Bench Press

60kg x 2 x 8

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 3

Pull Ups

BW x 3 x 5

Pulldowns

2 x 20-25

TRX Facepulls

3 x 10-15

TRX Bicep Curls (sup grip avoiding internal shoulder rotation)

3 x 6

Pushdowns

4 x 15-20

+ some pec minor stretching

A bit of variety in the first week back since competing. Trying to get my body functioning properly again back to squats and deadlifts pain free


----------

